# ***!!! ~ I'm a Survivor ~ !!! ***



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 18, 2009)

"I'm a survivor (what),
I'm not gonna give up (what),
I'm not gon' stop (what),
I'm gonna work harder (what)!"
​
 
*~Alopecia Survivor Thread~*​ 
I thought it would be a great idea to start a thread dedicated to those of us who have overcome severe hair loss and scalp trauma whether from alopecia, stress, chemical damage, etc.

Sometimes it's hard to gauge your progress when you see so many wonderful heads of hair on the board!  

It may appear that you're not progressing very well, however, it's a _very_ different story when you are regrowing hair from compromised follicles, not because you _chose_ to BC.  

I don't think we give enough support to those facing this very challenging situation.

So here's a haven to share your success, challenges and reggies - and hopefully, share your pics (when you're ready - no pressure).

As always, blessings to ya!
~Br*nze


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm a work in progress, so i'll be updating and providing feedback...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 18, 2009)

Place holder


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 18, 2009)

Place holder #2


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 18, 2009)

bumping....


----------



## SilverSurfer (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm a survivor, been suffering with this on and off for the past 5 years that I have been natural. Mine seems to be hormonal and started once I started having children and is especially bad a few months after delivery. It grows and it falls out. I have been to specialist but I am now managing to treat it myself and it's doing well again. I'll post pictures in a few.

Ok here are some pictures, although I have been having this issue on and off since 2004 but 2007 was the worst it had ever been coupled with a bad hair product I was using needless to say when it gets close to this bad, I just shave it all off and start over

2007




And this is my hair a few days ago. I've gotten to this point, at least 4 times in my 6 years of being natural. Hopefully it will last but I fear if I got pregnant again, it might happen again and the cycle starts all over


----------



## camilla (Nov 18, 2009)

My alopecia was from birth control at first we did not know what it was from i had a two golfball size patches missing. I went to the dermatologist and that was the first question she asked this was years ago so i have no pics


----------



## camilla (Nov 18, 2009)

great thread bronze


----------



## lovenharmony (Nov 18, 2009)

I am definitely a survivor! I've been surviving scalp trauma since I was 8 years old  When I was ilttle, I used to play around in the dirt (was a tomboy) and mistakenly scratched my head before I washed my hands. A couple of days later, my head broke out in sores and my mom took me took the doctor to find out what was going on. I had given myself a bacterial infection on my scalp and my hair had started falling out in clumps! I was given antibiotics and they went away within a couple of weeks. Thank goodness my hair grew back longer and stronger than before. 

Of course that didn't last too long cause around age 12, I started relaxing my hair. I remember this one time I went to a stylist to relax my hair, I told her that my scalp was sensitive and she decided to keep the relaxer on my head for over half an hour to "make sure it came out super straight"  BTW, my mom was with me when she said this but she also believed that the relaxer wasn't working unless your scalp started burning! Anyways, 2 1/2 hours later my hair is looking like an Asian lady's short bob and all the clients are oohing and ahhing over how my hair looked and how it had that swang, my scalp was covered in open "weeping" sores that had me in tears!. It was from then on that I decided not to go back to stylists to do my hair...that I would do my relaxers at home instead. There was one sore that was so bad that it took years for any hair to grow back in that section. I really thought hair would never grow back there again.

After all of that, miraculously, my hair grew back to around shoulder length by the time I was 15. Then RIO happened. If anyone doesn't know about RIO, it was an around the clock infomercial that used to come on back in the mid 90s that talked about an alternative straightening system which claimed to have no chemicals in it that would naturally straighten your hair and give it loads of body and that swang. The infomercial was very convincing with using RIO on clients taken from the audience "live" and parting their hair on television to show they were not wearing wigs when they came from back stage with lucious straight hair swanging! 

Well, I bought into the hype and followed the directions of NOT NEEDING TO NEUTRALIZE BECAUSE IT WASN'T A CHEMICAL and not putting any kind of moisturizer on it after I placed the product on my hair...Within a couple of days my thick shoulder length hair was SEE THROUGH and all of the hair in the back had broken off!  To this day, I thank the heavens that I didn't damage my scalp to the point that I wouldn't be able to grow back my thick fluffy hair that I adore! Of course that wasn't the last thing I tried....I also tried using permanent color over relaxed hair in my early 20's with ill effects. All of the color treated hair fell out within a couple of months. Finally when I reached my breaking point, I had pretty much had given up on my hair and started experimenting with wigs and sew in weaves. The shortest length was ear length with the nape GONE. people thought I had cut my hair in a Halle Berry hairstyle when the truth was that it broke off that way 

In a way, those events from the past is what made me so hair obsessed!  Since then, I've been trying to grow my hair back long and strong and to understand what the chemicals actually do to the hair and scalp to either hinder or stimulate growth. That's why I decided to go natural recently as well because my hair (and scalp) was the healthiest when I kept the chemicals OUT! Thanks to LHCF, my hair is the longest it's ever been in my life! That's why I have lots of love for all my LHCF sisters...there are many others who have suffered worse hair and scalp traumas than myself and they keep going!    

I can definitely sing that song loud and proud...I AM a survivor!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you, ChiChiStar, Camilla and Lovenharmony for sharing.   You ladies are true survivors.  Sing it loud and proud!  

There is hope for hair loss - I just love that!


----------



## JLOVELY (Nov 18, 2009)

This is a great thread. I don't suffer from alopecia but my aunt does. I would really love to offer her some advice so that she can grow her hair back but I am not familiar with this issue. If anyone has some advice on  methods of growing hair back or if anyone knows of any other threads with great info I would appreciate it if you could post them. 
TIA ladies


----------



## LynnieB (Nov 18, 2009)

Survivor although not as traumatic as some of the other ladies here but horrifying to me.

Pics in fotki:  http://public.fotki.com/IsItOnlyHair/alopecia/


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks JLovely. Definitely - _definitely _share links and info that can offer insight or provide help to someone working their way out of this.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks LynnieB - you are definitely an inspiration.  Girl - you got hair to share!  I wouldn't mind some, thank you.


----------



## LynnieB (Nov 18, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Thanks LynnieB - you are definitely an inspiration.  Girl - you got hair to share!  I wouldn't mind some, thank you.



You know, I half way didn't want to click on this thread because just reading the word *alopecia* brings back a big surge of emotional chaos for me.  Those emotions are sooooooo fresh - still.

Hopefully all of us can be a success story in some way, whether the hair grows back or not, there are many ways to cope with it.  Support is #1 especially from those who have or who are living with it.  

Everyone can help (hopefully) uplift the next one and then another and so on....


----------



## SelfStyled (Nov 18, 2009)

Survivor checking in.  I was diagnosed with genetic hair loss in 2007. On top of that i am a REALLY slow grower. After the birth of my last child, my beloved Connor who is now 6. I suffered post partum hair loss so bad. It was completely unlike anything I had ever experienced with my other 2 kids.  Like an idiot I weaved my hair up to let my hair have a chance to recover. You all know how the story goes.......weaves became a kind of crutch for me, it was so easy to stay weaved up. I now had 3 kids, I was so busy, working trying to be a wife, etc, etc.

Thank the Lord in 2007 I discovered hair boards.  I laugh/cry to think of how I found the hair boards. My silly self was looking up how to blend curly weave hair with my hair.  I found awesome tips on BHM, but the more I researched in the growth areas of the board, I realized weaving did not not agree with me.  On BHM I learned about LHCF and the rest is history. I was ready to handle and deal with my own hair.

The biggest change in my hair is that it is much thinner overall. I never had thick hair to begin with, so the loss of density really pains me.  My progress has been so painstakingly slow, I feel like giving up sometimes.  But I know that I won't because I really love hair period. Taking care of my hair has become such a hobby for me. I have not achieved great lengths these last two years at all, but my hair is way healthier and I know it so much better.  I am a *complete* DIY'er now.

I have tried many different things since I have been here. What works for me is a very simple regimen. I wash and DC every 5 days, and moisturize daily. I also make sure to take a multi, biotin and MSM.  I am also on a prescribed DHT blocker, that has been wonderful in the fact that while I haven't seen much improvement in gaining back density, it has halted my hair loss.

Thank you so much for saying it so well.  *Progress is different when you are trying to achieve it with follicles that are challenged*.


Some pics of my journey





My most recent picture....

Oct 09


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have follicle damage in the front. It's short and piecy. It itches alot there too. Right in the front where my bangs are supposed to be. I can't do alot of styles, but oh well. I just started taking Biotin last week. I need to go and get a multi vitamin too. I was told I had low iron levels. I wonder if that has anything to do with it. I also noticed that when I was natural, I didn't have any hair loss in the front anymore. I wonder if it's my relaxers causing this as well. 

My mom had the same hair loss as me and in the same area. My sisters hair fell out from using relaxers. And I mean FELL OUT. In clumps. She is now natural. I'm thinking that this should be my next option as well.


----------



## balisi (Nov 18, 2009)

This is a great thread. Thanks for starting it.


----------



## Stella B. (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow, tons of inspiration here! You ladies are great examples of how you can overcome setbacks and still reach your goals! Great idea, Bronze! I personally think that we're all shero's in this great hairjourney that we've embarked upon.   We had the nerve and the courage to accept whatever poor state our hair was in and came on board to try to make it better. Much admiration for the ladies who wanted to make it better, but had to overcome medical hair and scalp  issues as well as the normal set backs we all experience. Thanks for sharing your personal  and very private insights of strength and coping with us.


----------



## dcprdiva (Nov 18, 2009)

lovenharmony said:


> I am definitely a survivor! I've been surviving scalp trauma since I was 8 years old  When I was ilttle, I used to play around in the dirt (was a tomboy) and mistakenly scratched my head before I washed my hands. A couple of days later, my head broke out in sores and my mom took me took the doctor to find out what was going on. I had given myself a bacterial infection on my scalp and my hair had started falling out in clumps! I was given antibiotics and they went away within a couple of weeks. Thank goodness my hair grew back longer and stronger than before.
> 
> Of course that didn't last too long cause around age 12, I started relaxing my hair. I remember this one time I went to a stylist to relax my hair, I told her that my scalp was sensitive and she decided to keep the relaxer on my head for over half an hour to "make sure it came out super straight"  BTW, my mom was with me when she said this but she also believed that the relaxer wasn't working unless your scalp started burning! Anyways, 2 1/2 hours later my hair is looking like an Asian lady's short bob and all the clients are oohing and ahhing over how my hair looked and how it had that swang, my scalp was covered in open "weeping" sores that had me in tears!. It was from then on that I decided not to go back to stylists to do my hair...that I would do my relaxers at home instead. There was one sore that was so bad that it took years for any hair to grow back in that section. I really thought hair would never grow back there again.
> 
> ...



My mom and two sisters used Rio - needless to say they both had to cut their  BSL hair to neck or shorter! I didn't use Rio, but I saw the damage! I'm glad that stuff is off the market!  You hair looks great too!


----------



## SistaSista (Nov 18, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Survivor checking in.  I was diagnosed with genetic hair loss in 2007. On top of that i am a REALLY slow grower. After the birth of my last child, my beloved Connor who is now 6. I suffered post partum hair loss so bad. It was completely unlike anything I had ever experienced with my other 2 kids.  Like an idiot I weaved my hair up to let my hair have a chance to recover. You all know how the story goes.......weaves became a kind of crutch for me, it was so easy to stay weaved up. I now had 3 kids, I was so busy, working trying to be a wife, etc, etc.
> 
> Thank the Lord in 2007 I discovered hair boards.  I laugh/cry to think of how I found the hair boards. My silly self was looking up how to blend curly weave hair with my hair.  I found awesome tips on BHM, but the more I researched in the growth areas of the board, I realized weaving did not not agree with me.  On BHM I learned about LHCF and the rest is history. I was ready to handle and deal with my own hair.
> 
> ...



You've made great progress.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Nov 18, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Survivor checking in.  I was diagnosed with genetic hair loss in 2007. On top of that i am a REALLY slow grower. After the birth of my last child, my beloved Connor who is now 6. I suffered post partum hair loss so bad. It was completely unlike anything I had ever experienced with my other 2 kids.  Like an idiot I weaved my hair up to let my hair have a chance to recover. You all know how the story goes.......weaves became a kind of crutch for me, it was so easy to stay weaved up. I now had 3 kids, I was so busy, working trying to be a wife, etc, etc.
> 
> Thank the Lord in 2007 I discovered hair boards.  I laugh/cry to think of how I found the hair boards. My silly self was looking up how to blend curly weave hair with my hair.  I found awesome tips on BHM, but the more I researched in the growth areas of the board, I realized weaving did not not agree with me.  On BHM I learned about LHCF and the rest is history. I was ready to handle and deal with my own hair.
> 
> ...



Now that right there is some PROGRESS!!!!  Looks great.


----------



## Missigirl (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm a survivor!!!  I did not know what I had until I joined this site.  All I know was one day I noticed my hair was gone in one spot about the size of a silver dollar, I'm talking the old silver dollar.  It was awful and I felt helpless and afraid. 
I'm using dial up so I can not upload any before pics.  My sigi is my now shots.  It is still a little thin, but the hair around the spot grew a whole lot.


----------



## Rain20 (Nov 18, 2009)

I am recovering from alopecia areata. It seemed to start after a super stressful time at work. I am using a steroid cream and Rogaine 5% and it is filling in. Hopefully it will be fully filled in by the end of Dec or January. I have never experienced anything like this before. I am trying to decrease my stress but I sometimes look at the area and get a bit discouraged and worried that it may not totally fill in. I thought I was just having breakage from a bad perm. So I cut may hair short. Now it seems to be growing back so slowly. I have started using a MT/MN mix for the unaffected areas but no miracle growth yet. 

Thanks for starting the thread BB.

Great progess SS

LonnieB: Thanks for posting the link to ur fotki.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Nov 18, 2009)

You ladies are strong and heroic! God bless you!! :blowkiss:


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 19, 2009)

~ bumping ~


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 19, 2009)

Those are great testimonies!  Awesome progress.  Luv that.  

Thanks for sharing, everyone.  

I was looking at my hair today and my heart kinda dropped.  I remembered when i used to pull my hair back and wear a headband and it would hurt, because I had so much hair - this was when my hair was relaxed bone straight, bsl.  

I forget the dang thang is on, now.

*sigh*  

One day at a time.  One day at a time.


----------



## winnettag (Nov 20, 2009)

You know, thinking about it just now, I think I found hair boards while trying to find a "cure" for my scalp problem a few years ago.
I managed to get a smooth round bald spot right on the front of my head about half an inch in diameter (I know there are ladies facing much more serious scalp problems, but it was very traumatic for me then).
I don't have pics because I didn't want to remember it and I wasn't into hair boards at the time....I would have been too embarassed to post them then anyway.
I think I got the bald spot from my sister braiding my hair too tight and my wigs rubbing against my hairline.  
I surfed the internet until I read about emu oil and ordered it from treasuredlocks.com (H2G growth serum) and found a gel headband to wear under my wigs.  It started to fill back in soon after making those changes and it's just a faint, horrible memory now.
Thank heavens for LHCF!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 20, 2009)

SelfStyled, can you share the name of your prescribed DHT blocker?

Thanks so much for sharing...

your hair looks really good, btw.    AMAZING progress.



SelfStyled said:


> Survivor checking in. I was diagnosed with genetic hair loss in 2007. On top of that i am a REALLY slow grower. After the birth of my last child, my beloved Connor who is now 6. I suffered post partum hair loss so bad. It was completely unlike anything I had ever experienced with my other 2 kids. Like an idiot I weaved my hair up to let my hair have a chance to recover. You all know how the story goes.......weaves became a kind of crutch for me, it was so easy to stay weaved up. I now had 3 kids, I was so busy, working trying to be a wife, etc, etc.
> 
> Thank the Lord in 2007 I discovered hair boards. I laugh/cry to think of how I found the hair boards. My silly self was looking up how to blend curly weave hair with my hair. I found awesome tips on BHM, but the more I researched in the growth areas of the board, I realized weaving did not not agree with me. On BHM I learned about LHCF and the rest is history. I was ready to handle and deal with my own hair.
> 
> ...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 20, 2009)

Has anyone used Saw Palmetto extract for hair loss?  In liquid form?  I'm considering this purchase.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 20, 2009)

Pook, that was the main reason i went natural.  Every time I relaxed my hair it thinned - considerably.  The last time I relaxed (always at a salon) I could see straight through my hair to my scalp.  That was it for me.  My hair was so thick it was like a jungle in there.  Please consider that this may be the cause of your follicle damage.  It was the cause of mine.



pookaloo83 said:


> I have follicle damage in the front. It's short and piecy. It itches alot there too. Right in the front where my bangs are supposed to be. I can't do alot of styles, but oh well. I just started taking Biotin last week. I need to go and get a multi vitamin too. I was told I had low iron levels. I wonder if that has anything to do with it. I also noticed that when I was natural, I didn't have any hair loss in the front anymore. I wonder if it's my relaxers causing this as well. *Probably*
> 
> My mom had the same hair loss as me and in the same area. My sisters hair fell out from using relaxers.   And I mean FELL OUT. In clumps. *Mine too*.  She is now natural. I'm thinking that this should be my next option as well.


----------



## happylife (Nov 20, 2009)

braids did MAJOR damage to my edges in the front a few years ago. i had them for less than a month and it appears as if i may spend the rest of my life with this!!! my hair is actually thin all over from those braids 

before i saw this thread, i just washed my hair and i was thinking as i detangled, what is the point in having long hair if its just a few long strands ? the longer it grows, the thinner it looks since my setback. *sigh*

i am aslo putting a pic up of how i hide my edges if i wear my hair down & straight


----------



## scotchbonnet (Nov 22, 2009)

ChiChiStar said:


> I'm a survivor, been suffering with this on and off for the past 5 years that I have been natural. *Mine seems to be hormonal and started once I started having children and is especially bad a few months after delivery.* It grows and it falls out. *I have been to specialist but I am now managing to treat it myself* and it's doing well again. I'll post pictures in a few.
> 
> Ok here are some pictures, although I have been having this issue on and off since 2004 but 2007 was the worst it had ever been coupled with a bad hair product I was using needless to say when it gets close to this bad, I just shave it all off and start over
> 
> ...


 
Hi everyone - great thread OP! Much love to all the survivors

ChiChiStar, it's like you are talking about me. I had my first child last year and had loss of hair in my right temple - it seemed to come back. I had another baby this year (OH YES! ) and it is worse. I am so depressed over it - I have lost hair in BOTH temples now and to make it worse I had cut my hair short so it is very evident because I can not "hide" it. I went to doc but so far - nothing - all my bloodwork was okay except low iron. They are going to test testosterone tomorrow to see if that is an issue. I just feel so flat - but most times I put on a smile and head on out the door and act fly lol. This time is really bad because I am shedding too  - so I am really worried - but I live in hope it will pass. I made up my mind - if it is what it is - I'll just scrape the damn thing low and keep that as my signature hair style. I just never imagined me having these issues because my hair was always so thick and lush like a jungle! But I hope my temples comes back......sigh........  

*Can I ask what you are treating with?*

TIA


----------



## SelfStyled (Nov 22, 2009)

Br*nze- I am just seeing your question now.  The DHT blocker is spironolactone.


----------



## Babylilac (Nov 22, 2009)

Great thread OP.
I am a survivor as well.This january I just woke up morning with a big patch on the left side of my head.It was caused by stress ,I tried to hide it with my hair but I got feed up with the same style every day.The patch was painfull and itching as well.I went to my doctor he did not know what it was as well.He prescribed me a shampoo which worked for a short period of time when my hair was dry all hell could break loose the itchness was unbearable .
In March I just cut my hair to a twa then I started applying emu oil.The pain  and the itchiness disappeared up to this day and the hair has filled in nicely .
I am a slow grower I think I am  the slowestttttttttttt of all growers as my hair is healthy now but the  growth is very slow.


----------



## Ganjababy (Nov 22, 2009)

Great thread.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm seeing some common denominators....postpartum hair loss, stress related hair loss, chemical-induced hair loss...*all *of these contributed to my challenge.

I see a few other things I'll be following up on ~ emu oil, spironolactone, dht blockers (saw palmetto - from the dht blockers thread).

Could more ladies share what they've tried and how successful were those methods?

FYI - I made fenugreek oil, which treats hair loss and promotes hair growth (you WILL smell like syrup, not denying it) and it is AWESOME at curtailing shedding *and *i feel stimuli in my scalp, so that's a goodie.  

I made MoeGro Oil but just used a drop last night - i also felt the creepy crawlies, so we'll see.

I ordered emu oil from vitacost (great prices, you guys $15 for 4 oz!!), made a derm appt and i'm gonna ask for a spiro script (oral) and I may purchase spiro topical from here ~> http://www.minoxidil.com/subpages/products/products.php?c=usa&z=91701 (~> thanks Vickid!! Vicki was a Godsend to me when i first found LHCF ~ she shared what worked for her and was really patient with my gazillion questions -God Bless you, Chica).

Okay, as I find more i'll post.  I'm gonna take all this and work out a reggie.  I also use ayurveda, so I have a lot to compile and research.  I'll keep you posted on what I decide to do and for how long. I like KISS, but I may have to step it up a notch.

Blessings,
~B*


----------



## SilverSurfer (Nov 22, 2009)

scotchbonnet said:


> Hi everyone - great thread OP! Much love to all the survivors
> 
> ChiChiStar, it's like you are talking about me. I had my first child last year and had loss of hair in my right temple - it seemed to come back. I had another baby this year (OH YES! ) and it is worse. I am so depressed over it - I have lost hair in BOTH temples now and to make it worse I had cut my hair short so it is very evident because I can not "hide" it. I went to doc but so far - nothing - all my bloodwork was okay except low iron. They are going to test testosterone tomorrow to see if that is an issue. I just feel so flat - but most times I put on a smile and head on out the door and act fly lol. This time is really bad because I am shedding too  - so I am really worried - but I live in hope it will pass. I made up my mind - if it is what it is - I'll just scrape the damn thing low and keep that as my signature hair style. I just never imagined me having these issues because my hair was always so thick and lush like a jungle! But I hope my temples comes back......sigh........
> 
> ...



Hey scotchbonnet. I have tried many things over the years. When I went to the derm, all my blood work was normal but I was diagnosed with alopecia. One derm a few years ago gave me some steroid injections and a creme to rub and my hair grew back nicely but then I got pregnant with my second child and had postpartum hair loss again and it usually happens in my back nape area and on my sides. With my last delivery in 2007, my hair came out in the back, both sides and now the top so I went to see another specialist and she said I had scar tissue damage from (we are not sure what) anyway she did not do injections but gave me some type of steroid like creme, (sorry the tube is upstairs some where) I used that for about 4 weeks but I was not seeing any progress, matter of fact it seemed like it was getting worse. I did some research on the prescription and did not find many things on it but I did see one article where it said it CAN cause hair loss so I stopped using it. I left my hair completely alone with no special cremes applied to it for about 2 weeks then I started using the essential oil blend or the moe grow recipe (both can be found on this site). It has helped a lot because now, my nape and sides and even the top have grown in nicely, my temples are still struggling but I hope it will get there soon. However, I would like to have one more child so I know that I may very well go through this again.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Nov 22, 2009)

This thread is great. I just found a bald spot on the side of my head this week. I am still in shock. I have a appointment with a dermatologist on Wednesday. Anyone have advice about what to ask? The bald spot just appeared one day. I have had a lot of stress and medical problems over the past year so that could be it. I just want the hair to grow back!!


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 22, 2009)

I’m a savior…and here’s my story!!!

When I was a toddler my mom noticed that my hair was not growing.  During the first 3-4 years of my life my hair was sooo short that I could have easily been mistaken for a boy.  My mom would cover my head with scarves to keep people from looking, staring and making fun of my 4z, patchy crown.  Doctors had left my mom with little hope that I would ever have “regular growing” hair. 

She told me the stories of my many visits to doctors where they would poke and prod my scalp, sit me under lamps, and apply creams that would inevitably make my 4z hair dryer and harder.  My scalp was so sensitive, that the doctor said that I would never be able to use any relaxers, perms or hair dyes.  Doctors also advised her against any styles that would involve tension.  

About the age of 4 my mom took my hair growth into her hands. The doctors hadn’t been able to help, and she knew I would be starting school soon and she did not want my hair or lack thereof to be an issue for me.  To get my hair growing she said she prayed a lot, washed it weekly or bi weekly and covered it in Vaseline.  When it was time for me to start Kindergarten I had a nice 4b fro, that was about NL.  My mom continued to do her best to take care of my hair throughout my elementary school years.  The longest my hair reached during this time was SL. 

Once I hit Middle school, my hair took a turn for the worst again.   I had started to relax, and the scalp burns were very unforgiving! I wore braids, a lot, but the tension would cause my hair to break and snap. In high school I had it cut it to a short style and started growing out my relaxer, it was around this time I started getting hair weaves.   The weaves thinned my already thin hair even more, and the breakage when I took the weaves out was non-stop.  I once again hap patchy hair that I was ashamed of.  

Between my high school years and my mid 20’s I suffered with hair loss and hid behind weaves, phony ponies and micro’s.  I started my healthy hair journey in November 2005, I was 27 and my hair was damaged from root to tip! Through perseverance and many setbacks do to products, techniques and my battle with hair loss I am slowly overcoming the odds.  I know that my progression is slow, however, if those doctors could see my APL hair now!


----------



## Nonie (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm a survivor and I share my story here. I added progress pics later on post #34 in that thread.

Right now I'm dealing with something "weird" on my crown. My hair seems not to be growing there and so each time I dust the ends there, I keep getting shorter and shorter hair. My scalp is also very sensitive there and sometimes itchy. As before, I will be going to get a food sensitivity test soon and then I will start again my essential oil massaging program as before. I do tend to have low iron and I've slacked in taking my iron supplement so that might be part of the problem. 

I think when you've had alopecia, you learn to count your blessings so that having long hair isn't such a big deal anymore, at least not to me. Yes, I dream of having hair that can be put in pony puff easily at my crown, but healthy hair is more of a priority now than long hair. 

Best wishes to everyone dealing with scalp issues. Keeping a positive mental attitude and believing that your hair will grow back really does help. I did, and I know my crown issues will be a thing of the past too.


----------



## kryolnapps (Nov 22, 2009)

Great stories ladies, very inspiring!

I'm a survivor too. Almost 5 years ago my relaxed hair was breaking off and shedding a lot. I discovered a bald spot at the back of my head. I think it was caused by stress and/or not properly rinsed relaxer. I decided to become natural and used rosemary and tea tree oil spritz. Slowly my hair stopped itching and filled in completely. 

I am going through it again. This time however, it is different. I've always had fine strands all around and thin (density-wise) hair in the front. My edges are very delicate, tightly coiled and dry. I lost a lot of hair there, but managed to grow it back. Of course I started styling my hair with gels, brushing it back and doing puffs like I was never able to do before. I also wore braids and weaves. My edges took a turn for the worst and started falling again. I think I may have alopecia there. First it starts burning and itching. Then hair falls.

I say things are different this time because rosemary, tea tree or other essential oils irritate my already burning edges. The only thing that provides temporary relief is cold aloe gel. Since it is natural and preservative-free I have to keep the aloe in the fridge. It gives me a nice cooling effect, but that doesn't last.

 I went to the Dr. and he is against steroid. He said to try Nizoral shampoo (anti-fungus). I was about to ignore him, but I may try it since I found what looks like a bump on my scalp on the right temple area. Maybe I do have fungus there, who knows.

I want to believe I can fight it again!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 22, 2009)

Who would have thought so many ladies were facing this in one way or another?

I would ask for spirolactone (sp) it's in this thread.  A few have used it and said it worked really well.  Ask for the pills.  They should also give you a steroid cream to rub on your scalp - if you are not averse to steroids.



cutiebe2 said:


> This thread is great. I just found a bald spot on the side of my head this week. I am still in shock. I have a appointment with a dermatologist on Wednesday. Anyone have advice about what to ask? The bald spot just appeared one day. I have had a lot of stress and medical problems over the past year so that could be it. I just want the hair to grow back!!


 
Here's a big hug Charmtreese, that's a looong time of dealing with this.  You are truly strong and I admire your attitude.  I know those doctors would fall over it they saw your beautiful hair now.  Could you share what worked for you?



charmtreese said:


> I’m a savior…and here’s my story!!!
> 
> When I was a toddler my mom noticed that my hair was not growing. During the first 3-4 years of my life my hair was sooo short that I could have easily been mistaken for a boy. My mom would cover my head with scarves to keep people from looking, staring and making fun of my 4z, patchy crown. Doctors had left my mom with little hope that I would ever have “regular growing” hair.
> 
> ...


 
Yep, Kryolnapps, you'll get through this one, too.  I always feel if i did it once, i can do it again.  This thing is history.  Not only can you fight it, you've already won!  Have you tried an mn mix?  That helped me when I first came here.  My scalp was really itchy and i mixed mn with sulfur 8 and i haven't had issues since.  My hair started to fill in really well.  I really liked using it, but it was hard to apply when I was in protective styles.  I'd highly recommend this.



kryolnapps said:


> Great stories ladies, very inspiring!
> 
> I'm a survivor too. Almost 5 years ago my relaxed hair was breaking off and shedding a lot. I discovered a bald spot at the back of my head. I think it was caused by stress and/or not properly rinsed relaxer. I decided to become natural and used rosemary and tea tree oil spritz. Slowly my hair stopped itching and filled in completely.
> 
> ...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 22, 2009)

Nonie, that was incredible.  
Talk about a Survivor! 
 I found that same remedy when I first began my search for cures.  I bought each and every item and used it for a while - I was really new to holistic treatments and essential oils, and I guess I wasn't consistent and didn't notice progress.  

My hair loss was profuse, not located in just one spot, so it was harder to gauge what worked and what didn't.

I have taken the liberty of posting the eo oil blend from Curezone.com, which has great resources, btw.  Thank you for sharing and reminding me of this, Nonie and congratulations on your success.

*Hairloss:Thyme-Lavender-Rosemary-Cedarwood-Grapeseed-Jojaba Oil​The results of one research study suggest that the essential oils of thyme, rosemary, lavender, and cedarwood mixed with an oil and applied on the areas of hair loss may stimulate hair growth. This double blind, placebo-controlled study enrolled 84 people who who massaged either these essential oils or a non-treatment oil into their scalps each night for seven months. Results showed that 44% of people in the treatment group had new hair growth compared to only 15% in the control group. 


Date:   4/17/2005 1:26:32 PM   ( 4 y ) ... viewed 7059 times
Hair Oil Recipe

3 drops of essential oil of thyme

3 drops of essential oil of lavender

3 drops of essential oil of rosemary

3 drops of essential oil of cedarwood

1/8 cup of grapeseed oil

1/8 cup of jojoba oil

Mix the ingredients together. Cover your pillow with an old towel. Apply several drops of the mixture to areas of hair loss each night, massaging gently into scalp for 3-5 minutes. Store the oil tightly covered. Do not take internally or near the eye area.

*



Nonie said:


> I'm a survivor and I share my story here. I added progress pics later on post #34 in that thread.
> 
> Right now I'm dealing with something "weird" on my crown. My hair seems not to be growing there and so each time I dust the ends there, I keep getting shorter and shorter hair. My scalp is also very sensitive there and sometimes itchy. As before, I will be going to get a food sensitivity test soon and then I will start again my essential oil massaging program as before. I do tend to have low iron and I've slacked in taking my iron supplement so that might be part of the problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 22, 2009)

Nonie, have you tried mn or neosporin, before?  Either of those may work on your crown to calm the itching and sensitivity (soreness?) there.  I saw a thread where someone regrew their edges with neosporin...if i find i'll link it.  I know you like natural treatments, but you may want to give it a go...or find something natural that works in the same fashion.



Nonie said:


> I'm a survivor and I share my story here. I added progress pics later on post #34 in that thread.
> 
> Right now I'm dealing with something "weird" on my crown. My hair seems not to be growing there and so each time I dust the ends there, I keep getting shorter and shorter hair. My scalp is also very sensitive there and sometimes itchy. As before, I will be going to get a food sensitivity test soon and then I will start again my essential oil massaging program as before. I do tend to have low iron and I've slacked in taking my iron supplement so that might be part of the problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## grnidmonster (Nov 23, 2009)

I am a survivor too...

I have had my hair fall out several times but, this last time was the worst by far. I have Lupus, Lupus Nephritis is specifically the culprit. 

Bad kidneys=severe anemia= hair loss. 
Bad Medical Insurance=no lupus medication=continued hair loss
Stressful job+lupus nephritis+no medication= almost completely bald.

My photos are in my album. It is finally growning back. The stress of that much hair loss made the hair loss worse. I was a mess. A bald mess to be more specific. I started with MN then moved to MT/OCT and saw growth, that was before I even started getting my medication again. Once I finally got my insurance to pay for my medicine, I really began seeing the growth. The top spot is still thin but it has completely filled in. The left side is short but it is filled in. Now I am fighting the little short hair pieces and the new growth unevenness. Dont get me wrong, I am not complaining. I feel blessed and highly favored to have my new hair.


----------



## Nonie (Nov 23, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *Nonie, have you tried mn or neosporin, before?  *Either of those may work on your crown to calm the itching and sensitivity (soreness?) there.  I saw a thread where someone regrew their edges with neosporin...if i find i'll link it.  I know you like natural treatments, but you may want to give it a go...or find something natural that works in the same fashion.



No, I am not a fan of steroid creams. Having dealt with fungal issues, I know that they work but only make you more dependent on them and you find you need more of them the next time the issue arises. I had years of dealing with that when I had a fungal skin rash on my hand. It was not until I started using a cream made from hyssop and something else I cannot remember that the rash went away for good. I know natural remedies take forever but from my own experience once they work you never need them again. Steroid creams on the other hand just make you their b****.

Plus I do not even know if my issue is fungal. As I shared in my previous story, it could have been stress, or diet,... Heck, even just poor circulation could cause hair loss. Itching and soreness to me just means follicles are not happy, so I would rather wait and get my food sensitivity test, and then go from there. In the meantime, I will massage like crazy and try to keep my diet clean and avoid "useless" products that have no benefit to my body whatsoever.

Whatever I do, I prefer to use natural remedies than chemical ones. At the time I found my bald spot, Surge was all the rave but I dared not use it because I could not be sure the ingredients in the product would not aggravate my problem. If fungus is my problem, I will use coconut oil or caprylic acid or tea tree oil or garlic...something that I know will not have any side effects, and that I know will fix the problem once and for all. I also believe in treating ailments from the inside out, so if my problem is fungal then I will immediately get on a serious anti-candida diet.


----------



## grnidmonster (Nov 23, 2009)

subscribing


----------



## SelfStyled (Nov 23, 2009)

Br*nze- I am going to make a mixture of coconut+emu oil.  I think their properties should work nicely together.  I wanted to add that when I was first diagnosed my Doctor wanted to me to try Rogaine/Minoxidil.  I tried for a couple of days and it burned my scalp and made my hair so DRY. I did not last on it but for a few days.  It just made no sense for me to be on something, that when I stopped using it my hair would fall out.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 23, 2009)

SS, i tried minoxidil and I got sooo hairy...OMGee, it was freaky.  I'm a hairy person already - and I don't have a problem with it- but I was getting TOOOOO hairy.  My husband liked it, though . TMI, I know.  Anyway, when i stopped using rogaine/minox - my hair fell out in DROVES.  It was horrible.  I'll never use it again bcs if you do, you have to use it for LIFE.  I just can't make that commitment to anything.

coconut and emu sounds like a good combo.  Let me know how that goes. My emu should come in this week, hopefully.



SelfStyled said:


> Br*nze- I am going to make a mixture of coconut+emu oil. I think their properties should work nicely together. I wanted to add that when I was first diagnosed my Doctor wanted to me to try Rogaine/Minoxidil. I tried for a couple of days and it burned my scalp and made my hair so DRY. I did not last on it but for a few days. It just made no sense for me to be on something, that when I stopped using it my hair would fall out.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 23, 2009)

Grnidmonster~  Heeeey Survivor!

I haven't looked at your album, yet, but I will.  I'm glad your hair is growing back, but I'm sorry you had to go through so much stuff.

It's like, people say, "don't stress about your hair," - but you can't really not think of it, bcs you stare at YOU everyday!  You can't help but be concerned.  I mean, gosh, it's your HAIR!  

_"I feel blessed and highly favored to have my new hair."_  So. do I, GM, So do I.


Are you (all of you) a type of person that holds everything in?  

I mean, I wonder if those of us who experience this type of hair loss are women who don't explode when stuff is going wrong...instead, we quietly "implode" and take matters in our own hands...Just thinking out loud.  

I'm this way.  I don't lash out at people when I have an "issue."  But I know people who do.  They always have lots of hair, LOL.  

Am I making sense, here?



grnidmonster said:


> I am a survivor too...
> 
> I have had my hair fall out several times but, this last time was the worst by far. I have Lupus, Lupus Nephritis is specifically the culprit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Nov 24, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> bumping....


 

what a lovely thread bronze!!


----------



## cutiebe2 (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi Girls! I thought I would tell of my horrible experience with the Dermatologist today.

When I made the appointment, my mother told me she wanted me to see this black woman doctor, but she was not in on the day I wanted. This is a quality practice so I trusted that whoever I saw would be good. Plus I went to this practice one time many year ago for eczema.

As soon as this woman walked in, she was in a hurry and did not take time to really listen to my problem. As soon as I said I had a bald spot she said I had alopeica aterea and that I needed to have cortizone injections. All she really told me is this is auto immune and the body is attacking th hair for some reason. She DID NOT check my entire head or ask me more about my lifestyle, stress etc. I felt uncomfortable and it felt like she knew it all. She gave me cortizone injections so quick that I had no time to think about it. When I came out of the office and told my mother what happened she demanded we go back so she could talk to the Doctor. She calmly told the Doctor that she needed to better explain to me what she did.
Can you believe in the office my mother pulled back my hair to show her the spot and found another bald spot??? My mom had not seen my hair at all because I just got back from college yesterday. My mom asked her if she had seen that second spot and she lied and said *yes*.
I also asked her about some light hyperpigmentation on my cheecks and she just told me to wear sunscreen and get a peel($100) 

I want to go back to this same firm and see the black derm. I could not believe how little she seemed to care. She did give me a perscription for a thyroid check. 

I am too shocked right now. I want to find the root of the problem


----------



## Nonie (Nov 26, 2009)

I beg your pardon but I'm about to cuss her out for you. She simply concluded it was an autoimmune disease? Did I also have an autoimmune disease when I had alopecia areata? She needs to GTFOOHWTBS There's a host of things that could cause alopecia and for her to conclude it was autoimmune without doing tests was very careless and scary. I changed my diet and massaged oils only until my hair grew back. A year later, I went back for the food sensitivity test and could eat the foods I'd given up. In other words, the cause for my hair loss was gone, and it had nothing to do with my body attacking itself. Stress was also high in my life and that too causes hair loss. ARGH! The more I type the angrier I get. 

I'm so sorry you saw an idiot!


----------



## cutiebe2 (Nov 26, 2009)

Nonie said:


> I beg your pardon but I'm about to cuss her out for you. She simply concluded it was an autoimmune disease? Did I also have an autoimmune disease when I had alopecia areata? She needs to GTFOOHWTBS There's a host of things that could cause alopecia and for her to conclude it was autoimmune without doing tests was very careless and scary. I changed my diet and massaged oils only until my hair grew back. A year later, I went back for the food sensitivity test and could eat the foods I'd given up. In other words, the cause for my hair loss was gone, and it had nothing to do with my body attacking itself. Stress was also high in my life and that too causes hair loss. ARGH! The more I type the angrier I get.
> 
> I'm so sorry you saw an idiot!



She said Alopecia is a sign of distress of the immune system. But then she said that there is no reason looking for the cause because its usually so hard to find one. She said you just have to find the spots as the pop up and treat themerplexed
My mom was soooo upset. Especially because she is a nurse and knows that cortizone is no joke. I am still unsure about whether I should go back or not.  I don't want to see the doctor but I want to get the treatment. Do I even need this treatment. I would only be able to get one more before I go abroad for spring semester.
And yes, I agree she was being very careless. All she asked me was if I had medical problems. I don't have medical problems but I did have two jaw surgeries and I also have stress from school and my economic situation. She didn't really bother to ask

My mom said she thinks the woman had a problem with touching black people But thats another story. And don't get me started about what she told me to do o my skin Didn't even check that well uggggg


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Nov 26, 2009)

lovenharmony said:


> After all of that, miraculously, my hair grew back to around shoulder length by the time I was 15. Then RIO happened. If anyone doesn't know about RIO, it was an around the clock infomercial that used to come on back in the mid 90s that talked about an alternative straightening system which claimed to have no chemicals in it that would naturally straighten your hair and give it loads of body and that swang. The infomercial was very convincing with using RIO on clients taken from the audience "live" and parting their hair on television to show they were not wearing wigs when they came from back stage with lucious straight hair swanging!
> 
> 
> 
> I can definitely sing that song loud and proud...I AM a survivor!



I always wanted RIO when I was kid, when I read that I bugged out for a minute like I ALWAYS wanted RIO. I begged my mom for it, she never gave in. 

Thank you for your story!


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Nov 26, 2009)

cutiebe2 said:


> She said Alopecia is a sign of distress of the immune system. But then she said that there is no reason looking for the cause because its usually so hard to find one. She said you just have to find the spots as the pop up and treat themerplexed
> My mom was soooo upset. Especially because she is a nurse and knows that cortizone is no joke. I am still unsure about whether I should go back or not.  I don't want to see the doctor but I want to get the treatment. Do I even need this treatment. I would only be able to get one more before I go abroad for spring semester.
> And yes, I agree she was being very careless. All she asked me was if I had medical problems. I don't have medical problems but I did have two jaw surgeries and I also have stress from school and my economic situation. She didn't really bother to ask
> 
> My mom said she thinks the woman had a problem with touching black people But thats another story. And don't get me started about what she told me to do o my skin Didn't even check that well uggggg



I had surgery and I experienced hairloss and went to a white dermatologist, she examined my scalp. She used a huge light and worked her fingers through my hair. She said she didn't notice any scarring on my scalp and that I had to ride it out. Point is...SHE EXAMINED it. I would try the black dermatologist, not simply because she is black, but she might be a little more educated to African American skin and our needs.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 26, 2009)

*Happy Thanksgiving, Survivors!!*
*~God Bless~*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 26, 2009)

Cutie, i hate you went through this.  

Thank Goodness your Mom was there to follow-up with her to some degree.  I would definitely see the other derm.  However, when I went to the derm, they weren't very thorough, either.  I've seen two AA derms - both male.  In their defense, I must say that hair loss is really a big mystery.  It is hard to pinpoint 'a' cause.  Many times, there's more than one.  Or one triggers many others.  She could have been much more thorough and professional, no question about that.  "Not wanting to touch black skin..."  What kinda crap is that? erplexed

Cortisone, whether in shots or creams is usually the way they go with alopecia.  It generally brings about the best results -quickly.  It doesn't address the underlying cause(s), though.  This is typical of all medicine, really.   Treat the symptom.

On the positive side, many have applauded cortisone treatments as being effective.  So you'll probably notice a change - soon.  

{{BIG HUG}}  Thanks for sharing.  

Your hair will grow back soon because you're treating it quickly.



cutiebe2 said:


> She said Alopecia is a sign of distress of the immune system. But then she said that there is no reason looking for the cause because its usually so hard to find one. She said you just have to find the spots as the pop up and treat themerplexed
> My mom was soooo upset. Especially because she is a nurse and knows that cortizone is no joke. I am still unsure about whether I should go back or not. I don't want to see the doctor but I want to get the treatment. Do I even need this treatment. I would only be able to get one more before I go abroad for spring semester.
> And yes, I agree she was being very careless. All she asked me was if I had medical problems. I don't have medical problems but I did have two jaw surgeries and I also have stress from school and my economic situation. She didn't really bother to ask
> 
> My mom said she thinks the woman had a problem with touching black people But thats another story. And don't get me started about what she told me to do o my skin Didn't even check that well uggggg


----------



## cutiebe2 (Nov 26, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Cutie, i hate you went through this.
> 
> Thank Goodness your Mom was there to follow-up with her to some degree.  I would definitely see the other derm.  However, when I went to the derm, they weren't very thorough, either.  I've seen two AA derms - both male.  In their defense, I must say that hair loss is really a big mystery.  It is hard to pinpoint 'a' cause.  Many times, there's more than one.  Or one triggers many others.  She could have been much more thorough and professional, no question about that.  "Not wanting to touch black skin..."  What kinda crap is that? erplexed
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for this. Now I feel more comfortable about the treatment. I agree that it can be hard to determine the cause but I wish she would try harder. At the same time there is so much info from this board. Thank God for you all!!! I would be lost and in the dark. 

I am just going to try and move forward from this. Today I will take good pics with my mom's camera and try to track my progress


----------



## Rain20 (Nov 26, 2009)

It is all individual. Cortisone shots may work for some and not others. If you have hormone associated hair loss you have to continue to use minoxidil. If you have other causes of hair loss, minoxidil usually can be used without hair loss once stopping its use. Also depending on your type of loss you may be able to use essential oils, however essential oils are not helpful for everyone with hair loss. Believe me, I tried essential oils without any success at all. I tried topical spironolactone because of Self-Styled's success with oral spironolactone and it really did not agree with me either. Every is an individual so what works for one person may not work for someone else.  Once you find an effective treatment, be patient because it does take a while for improvement.


----------



## Vintageglam (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll 

  Thank you soo much for starting this thread.  This is a subject close to my heart and I also consider myself to be a survivor.  However I attribute my problems to a combination of poor hair care, lack on understanding of chemicals, hair abuse and some deficiencies (I have been anaemic all my life).  I also feel that the use of braids and weaves made my problem worse.

 0 – 5 years – Living with my granny in Nigeria who has a simple approach to hair.  Wash it once a week and oil it regularly.  Schoolgirls in Nigeria also have to have very short hair so there is little fuss and my hair is very healthy.  There are pictures of me as a child with a serious beautiful fro.

 5 – 10 Living with parents in London.  I remember my mum not having a clue (bless her).  She seriously mistreats my hair.  Infrequent washing, harsh scrubbing, blowing with those old fashioned Braun tooth blow-dryers.  I can’t remember how old I was when I got my first perm but I was pretty young – I would say under 10.  It was one of those “Kiddie Kurl” kits (BTW does anyone remember these and can you confirm if this is a relaxer or otherwise).  On top of the perm I am subjected to bi-weekly washes and braiding Nigerian style (the kind that gives you Chinese eyes).  My hairline is getting a little weaker.

  10 – 14 – Various Jherri Curls and a Relaxer which grow out a few times and then is big chopped and then processed again and then big chopped again... repeat pattern I cannot tell you how many times.  Ironically my hair is growing pretty fast all these times.  The Jherri curls made my hair grow so damn fast that at one point my hair is grazing BSL.

 14 Years old – APL hair is Relaxed Professionally for the very first time.  It turns out beautifully however I don’t have a clue how to care for it so it breaks like crazy.

   15 Years old – Start braiding hair with the old fashioned synthetic very heavy hair extensions (SUCH A NO NO).  I have no clue about hair care and neither has my mum so my hair line is starting to take the toll and people are beginning to notice.  I am also relaxing in between braids 2 or 3 times a year.

  16 to 20 Years – Last of relaxer is growing out.  Various braid styles for 2 years.

  18 to 20 Years – Get a Gherri curl again because I remember it made my hair grow.  My hair is VERY thin now.  Not the same but still grows quickly.  I then  get fed up of the Gherri after a few months and switch to braids and weaves and relax the front to blend the hair (what was I thinking???).

   20 to 29/30 Years – Rocking the braids and weaves.  Occasionally I relax the front of my hair to blend.  My hairline is now seriously damaged.  It is about 1 – 1.5 inches from where it should be and I have a small bald patch at my Widow’s peak from braiding.  I start lurking on hair boards but the idea of giving up the comfort of my big hair (especially now that I have met my boyfriend and later husband) seems too scary.

   30 years old – Had enough – take braids out, start steaming and treating hair.  Relax hair about 2 months later and do a BC – about 6 inches of WEAK (not damaged hair).  Hair is very fine, thin and my hair line is in a terrible state.  Its clean bald.    I start researching on hair boards and trying to learn about hair.  I lurk until the summer of this year.  I have since worn the odd weave mainly once or twice  a year as I love big hair but I am planning on going on a WEAVE amnesty for 2010 and plan to use Wigs to transition (I am also considering BKT or a mild texturiser but need to do much more research).

   Sorry ladies this has been soooooooo long.  If anything I feel this thread has actually been good “hair therapy” because it has allowed me to see on paper what “I have done” to my hair.  In fact I believe everyone starting a journey should do this process so that they can be honest with them self and start to take responsibility for their hair.

   I can’t believe it now that I see it and in all this I am not even sure what chemicals were being used as my mum was in charge and I was not that into hair until much later so didn’t have a clue what was going on.

   I am not sure how to grow back my temples.  To date I have seen 5 or 6 different trichologists in London and New York and they haven’t really said anything of great help.  One of them also ripped me off to the tune of 300 Pounds GBP (so London ladies beware of GARY HERON at the WESTMINISTER PRACTICE).  He is a thief and apparently I was lucky he has taken thousands of pounds off other patients.  I smelled a rat so said I was only willing to pay a deposit.

   Anyway any suggestions for hairline growth ladies greatly appreciated.  Ironically my sideburns always grow back which I cannot understand...???
Thanks 

sg

ETA :  I am also thinking of using Ayurvedic powders to look after the health of my scalp as I believe they are supposed to have Antiseptic properties.


----------



## kryolnapps (Nov 26, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Yep, Kryolnapps, you'll get through this one, too. I always feel if i did it once, i can do it again. This thing is history. Not only can you fight it, you've already won! Have you tried an mn mix? That helped me when I first came here. My scalp was really itchy and i mixed mn with sulfur 8 and i haven't had issues since. My hair started to fill in really well. I really liked using it, but it was hard to apply when I was in protective styles. I'd highly recommend this.


 
Thanks Bronze! I'm afraid to try mn on my scalp or put grease. I bought Nizoral as prescribed by my Dr and see how it goes. Right now the burning has diminished. I have been applying aloe every other day and nothing else on my scalp and it seems to work. I moiturize my strands with a leave-ins and butter but don't go near the scalp.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 28, 2009)

FYI,  I'm looking into Jamaican Black Castor Oil, as well...it is claimed to help with hair thickening and regrowth - this is probably old news to some, ofcourse, but I'd like to try it.  I have regular castor oil and I like it.


----------



## Vintageglam (Nov 29, 2009)

Bumping this thread...... In particular does anyone have experience of growing back their edges after an extended period of mistreatment?

Thanks !


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 29, 2009)

^Someone on the board threaded on using Neosporin to grow their edges back...I'm sure if you searched Neosporin you could find it.  Her results were quite impressive.


----------



## Rain20 (Dec 1, 2009)

It was probably Neosporin AF which is a brand name of MN and probably not the Neosporin antibiotic ointment.

ETA: I found her thread and it was the antibiotic ointment and not MN. So I guess this just shows how different everyone is. I never would have thought about the antibiotic ointment.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 1, 2009)

Stellagirl, I wanted to thank you for sharing.  You've been through a lot, but believe it or not, your story mimics many of ours.  It's just unreal to see that someone could go through hair challenges their entire life!!  It's like, when do you get a break, already?  *Sigh*  This is the reason I've opted to naturalize my hair.  I just hated the long hair, break, cut, regrow long hair, break, cut, regrow long hair cycle.  ENOUGH!!!

I hope you experience great growth and enjoy your hair, Stellagirl.  I'll help you any way I can. 

{{BIG HUG}} ~Br*nze


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 1, 2009)

Here it is, Starronda stated that she used this...

*"Yup! I use just a little added to the castor oil."
*
Quote:
*Originally Posted by Toy **

*
_*Great Progress,Are u talking about the neosporin for sores and stuff.*_


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 7, 2009)

My emu oil just came in!!!  So excited.  Now, how to work into my reggie...i've been using moe grow oil and it makes my hair feel so supple and gives it great sheen.  i may add an ounce or two to it.


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Dec 7, 2009)

I am a Survivor, my mother put a curly kit in my hair when I was 4.  Within a month the little bit of hair I had fell out.  I found out years later she never bought curl activator for my curly kit.  When I was about 9 my father started taking me to a stylist.  I would get my hair pressed once a week.  Once my hair begin growing my mother took back to the same stylist that first put the curly kit in my hair, this time she started relaxing my hair.  

The stylist my father used got so upset she stopped working on my hair.  Once again my hair broke off.  I started to believe my hair "wouldn't grow"  As I got to the point where I was incharge of my hair care, I just repeated the bad habits I had been taught, I kept my hair dry and used all the wrong products (pink oil moisturizer).  For about 2 years in Highschool I had this spot at the top of my head where my hair would fall out after every relaxer.  No one knew b/c i would just wear my hair in a mushroom style to cover it up. Yes ladies at 15 I had a combover (I laugh about it now)

I got to a point where I left my hair alone for years and just wore braids and wigs, but because I didn't know how to take care of my hair,  I still didn't have any significant growth progress.

Through it all I was always afraid to just go natural,  I fully believed that there was something bad about MY natural hair and I HAD to use a chemical on it.  

Thanks to the Ladies of LHCF I have learned to embrace my natural hair and feel beautiful rockin my fro on a daily!

Apart of me still thinks "My Hair Won't Grow"  I will not believe my hair will grow untill I Past APL.  My hair has never been longer than Neck Length until LHCF.  Now I think I can comfortably claim Shoulder Length.

So Hopefully I have been making all the right choices with my hair in the two years I have been a member of LHCF 

So even with my Concerns I feel like a Survivor.

Someone even called my hair long about month ago, I was so shocked.
So will see!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 8, 2009)

bumping...


----------



## Tyra (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you so much for this thread and the recovery stories. 
I have never had issues with scalp trauma but my son has Alopecia and it's nice to know that there is light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 9, 2009)

bumping...


----------



## irsgirl (Dec 9, 2009)

Rain20 said:


> I am recovering from alopecia areata. It seemed to start after a super stressful time at work. I am using a steroid cream and Rogaine 5% and it is filling in. Hopefully it will be fully filled in by the end of Dec or January. I have never experienced anything like this before. I am trying to decrease my stress but I sometimes look at the area and get a bit discouraged and worried that it may not totally fill in. I thought I was just having breakage from a bad perm. So I cut may hair short. Now it seems to be growing back so slowly. I have started using a MT/MN mix for the unaffected areas but no miracle growth yet.
> 
> Thanks for starting the thread BB.
> 
> ...



I have been using Rogaine 5% for the last October 2006 for my Alopecia.  I was nervous at first because the 5% is suspose to be for men.  The right side of my head was completely bald.  I started using it twice a day for about three  months. When my hair started to grow in it grow so fast and thick. My Alopecia is stress related and whenever I stress alot I notice a spot. I use the Rogaine and in about 4 weeks for shedding stops. The last outbreak I had was about a year ago in the left side of my head behind my ear. I thank GOD for Rogaine.


----------



## dimechiq (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm new here so here goes. Not sure if whats causing it but my hair is falling out. Its see through now. Its hard when you are used to having almost middle of your back thick to the ends hair. 

I'm headed for a dr's appt to see exactly what's going on. I do use many vits and supps for hair. It still falls out.

Thx for the help.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 9, 2009)

ladies, i will come back and address your posts. until i do, if anyone can chime in with answers, please address these concerns.  thanks!


----------



## dimechiq (Dec 9, 2009)

Does anyone have any answers or solutions to their hair loss issues? For instance, one person told me after taking a cbc, their iron was low, so they started iron supps and it stopped.

Anyone?


----------



## Bklynqueen (Dec 9, 2009)

kryolnapps said:


> Great stories ladies, very inspiring!
> 
> I'm a survivor too. Almost 5 years ago my relaxed hair was breaking off and shedding a lot. I discovered a bald spot at the back of my head. I think it was caused by stress and/or not properly rinsed relaxer. I decided to become natural and used rosemary and tea tree oil spritz. Slowly my hair stopped itching and filled in completely.
> 
> ...



I'm going through something very similar.  I've been battling hair loss for the past year.  It started with a Fabulaxer application that seriously damaged my hair and scalp.  The relaxer must have been spoiled or something because a week after using it, my hair started breaking off in spots.  I know it was  the relaxer because my sister's hair did the very same thing. This was back in May 2008.  So I decided to cut my hair short (see siggy) in June 2008 and gradually go  natural.  I was also experiencing a burning pain (like a relaxer application) that came and went in certain parts of my scalp. Wherever I felt the burn, I had hair loss. My scalp also felt extremely  tender and itchy as it I was pulling on my strands all day long.  

It was during this time that I went to see the dermatologist  about my hair loss.  She acted as if she did not know what I was talking about.  So I asked for a biopsy and when the results came back, it stated that I had a non- specific folliculitis.  She said that I did not have scarring, no yeast, fungus or lupus and she wasn't quite sure how to treat me.  I was given a prescription for 2 corticosteroids and doxcyclin.  Corticosteriods irritarted my scalp so I stopped immediately.  The doxcyclin worked but the minute I stopped taking it, the burning, itching soreness returned.  I had a 2nd biopsy because by that point I was convinced I had a mite or something in my scalp, it always felt like something was crawling there.  I got the same diagnosis.

Now my hair loss does not look like bald spots and my hair is very deceiving ( see DaOriginaldiva's avatar- I'm on the right side).  I have very thick hair and strands, yet, the parting in my scalp is widening all over.  I had an appointment at Philip Kingsley Tricologist Ctr in NY last week and the trichologist said that I had diffuse thinning, no scarring, no yeast, no seborra- nada.  She asked if I had blood work done and I told her back in April- I requested blood work because I have been feeling stressed, fatigued and was concerned about my hairloss.   I contacted my doctor to have them faxed the results to me.  So I received my results and was shocked by what I saw.  I noticed that my WBC ( white blood cell) count was low- abnormal, something called lymphocytes ( fights foreign invaders of the body) was high, basophils (which responds to allergic reaction ) was high.  I WAS PISSED!  I contacted my doctor back in April and he told me my blood work was fine only to find this out!  I contacted by doctor immediately and he gave me some lame excuse about the lab picking up my samples late causing the white blood cells in the tube to die and then had the nerve to tell me there was nothing to worry about again!  I felt that was complete BS and I told him so and am now looking for another internal doctor and getting a new set of blood work drawn up.  The good thing is that I tested negative for diabetes and anemia -even though I was barely within range of normal.

 I hope this next set of blood work shows something (hopefully not life threatening) because I know something is wrong on the inside and I haven't felt right since the birth of my daughter.  I'm having my thyroid, ferritin levels checked as well as for autoimmune diseases.  In the meanwhile, I can't put anything on my scalp except hyrdocortizone when I get the itchies.  I use a baking soda wash for shampoo and Cantu leave in conditioner for my hair w/ a bit of glycerin- that's it.  I'm happy my hair is still able to grow but I would like the spaces to fill in and find out what's going on with my body.  I wish everyone here the best of luck with their hair/ scalp issues.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 9, 2009)

I went to the derm and he prescribed cortisone ointment, which is applied to the scalp daily.  I think this helped quite a bit.  I had injections a few times, but not consistently, so i'm in limbo on that.

Try an mn mix.  
miconozole nitrate mixed with sulfur 8 was quite helpful in growing back sparse spots.  

I recommend coffee rinsing (plain cup of fresh brewed coffee - not instant) this dramatically/instantly stops shedding.  Fenugreek rinsing is also effective against shedding.  

The quickest, easiest things to do are coffee rinsing and the mn/sulfur 8 mix.  

As a supplement, L-Cysteine is helpful in re-growing hair -fast, 2000mg -w- Vitamin C, daily.

I hope this helps for now.  



dimechiq said:


> Does anyone have any answers or solutions to their hair loss issues? For instance, one person told me after taking a cbc, their iron was low, so they started iron supps and it stopped.
> 
> Anyone?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 9, 2009)

Thank you for your indepth post.  I find our experiences very similar.

My hairloss started with a stressful event.  
I remember *the* day my hair strands literally "popped" out of my head.  I could feel the blood pulsing at my hairline (i was so anxious) and when i touched my scalp, the hair just came right out.  That was about a year after my son was born, 6 years ago.  I hadn't quite gotten over postpartum shedding and I think the culmination of all of it was just too much.  From that point I had the itchy, sensitive scalp, the dr's visits, rogaine, hair falling in clumps, injections...*sigh*... you name it, i went through it.  

Just - no bald spots.  

I, too, had diffuse thinning throughout, which made if difficult to explain to people.  I had always had thick, long bsl hair.  When my hair began to come out, it was still thick, long and bsl.  
Just not as much.  
And everyone thought i was bananas.  It took a while for my hair to "show" what i was going through...and then one day, it was just gone.  

But, Thank God, it's coming back.



Bklynqueen said:


> I'm going through something very similar. I've been battling hair loss for the past year. It started with a Fabulaxer application that seriously damaged my hair and scalp. The relaxer must have been spoiled or something because a week after using it, my hair started breaking off in spots. I know it was the relaxer because my sister's hair did the very same thing. This was back in May 2008. So I decided to cut my hair short (see siggy) in June 2008 and gradually go natural. I was also experiencing a burning pain (like a relaxer application) that came and went in certain parts of my scalp. Wherever I felt the burn, I had hair loss. My scalp also felt extremely tender and itchy as it I was pulling on my strands all day long.
> 
> It was during this time that I went to see the dermatologist about my hair loss. She acted as if she did not know what I was talking about. So I asked for a biopsy and when the results came back, it stated that I had a non- specific folliculitis. She said that I did not have scarring, no yeast, fungus or lupus and she wasn't quite sure how to treat me. I was given a prescription for 2 corticosteroids and doxcyclin. Corticosteriods irritarted my scalp so I stopped immediately. The doxcyclin worked but the minute I stopped taking it, the burning, itching soreness returned. I had a 2nd biopsy because by that point I was convinced I had a mite or something in my scalp, it always felt like something was crawling there. I got the same diagnosis.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bklynqueen (Dec 9, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I went to the derm and he prescribed cortisone ointment, which is applied to the scalp daily.  I think this helped quite a bit.  I had injections a few times, but not consistently, so i'm in limbo on that.
> 
> Try an mn mix.
> miconozole nitrate mixed with sulfur 8 was quite helpful in growing back sparse spots.
> ...



As soon as I get the results back from my blood work- I'm going to try your methods.  Thanks.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 9, 2009)

^You are welcome.  If you can, share your findings and what options you've been recommended.


----------



## SelfStyled (Dec 9, 2009)

BklynQueen- I admire your tenacity.  You sound much like me, you seem to know your body really, really well, and when something is off.  I really hope you find out what is causing your hair loss.  Hair loss is so hard to put your finger on, many Dr's really seem at a loss of how to help, and this is so frustrating.

I just wanted to share the link to a very insightful book I bought a few years ago. 

http://www.amazon.com/Hormonally-Vulnerable-Woman-unwanted-perimenopause/dp/0060825537

Hair loss in women can often be because of hormones, I know not all cases, but probably most.  This book was really informational about hair loss as well as a host of other problems.  I sat down with a cup of coffee at a bookstore to read it, but I found it so good that I ended up buying it.


----------



## Bklynqueen (Dec 9, 2009)

Thank you for your indepth post. I find our experiences very similar.

My hairloss started with a stressful event.
I remember the day my hair strands literally "popped" out of my head. I could feel the blood pulsing at my hairline (i was so anxious) and when i touched my scalp, the hair just came right out. That was about a year after my son was born, 6 years ago. I hadn't quite gotten over postpartum shedding and I think the culmination of all of it was just too much. From that point I had the itchy, sensitive scalp, the dr's visits, rogaine, hair falling in clumps, injections...*sigh*... you name it, i went through it.

Just - no bald spots.

I, too, had diffuse thinning throughout, which made if difficult to explain to people. I had always had thick, long bsl hair. When my hair began to come out, it was still thick, long and bsl.
Just not as much.
And everyone thought i was bananas. It took a while for my hair to "show" what i was going through...and then one day, it was just gone.

But, Thank God, it's coming back.

*I'm am so glad for you. I know  mine is stress related as well because my stress is so constant- see below

Late 2003:

1. Post partem depression:  I did not have a sever case but I was feeling out of sorts and was literally a zombie because my dear daughter did not like to sleep at all.  I only slept 1 HOUR per day.  I was a complete and utter basket case.  I can't tell you how many times I left my keys hanging outside the door and the tea kettle heating on the stove ALL DAY LONG and luckily finding my house still intact.  I was also running myself ragged back & forth because my mother was terminally ill with cancer at the time.  I was also experiencing the first of post partem shedding.

 2004
1.   My mother dies and funeral arrangements and estate we here handled by my sister and I.  We arranged 2 funerals - 1 in the US and St. Vincent, WI and I can't even begin to tell you the cost of 2 wakes, airfare and freight and burial expenses cost.  Expense #1

2.  My mother's estate in the US was fine but overseas was a complete nightmare. My sister and I had to hire a lawyer to prove that my sister and I were our mother's children.  Expense #2

3.  Became sole owner of the house my mother left behind (lived in only a year) and found out that it was basically a lemon.  The electrical wiring was bad, the house had no installation and the pipes were old.  We damn near had to gut the house to fix all of the issues. That was expense # 3

4.  My old school friend and uncle died and my father no longer worked so we basically became his caregivers.  Expense # 4

2005

Still fighting probate issues and rising legal expenses, having my daughter tested for Autism, handling a household with a single income ( my fiance lost his job around then and was going to school), and more things breaking down in the house.  Expense #5

2006

Lost my job and was struggling to make ends meet and the boiler freakin broke in the dead of winter.  Had to use the gas stove to provide heat which was more expense.  I was crying every night because I couldn't understand why I went on interviews and haven't received any interests and I still had bills and childcare to pay for.  By the grace of God, I got a job 2 months afterward and have been there ever since.

2007- rested- thank God!

2008- unrested- Finally settled my mother's estate but not after a nasty falling out with my lawyer.  Had to take my daughter for a sleep clinic which my insurance only paid half the deductible, leaving me with a huge bill.  Another water pipe burst, my gutter was busted and the bricks in the house needed pointing.  My boyfriend ( now fiance ) and I were having issues so this definitely did not help.

2009

Stressing about my hair loss and the unknown cause, feeling unwell and not knowing why, the shock due to the death of my close cousin, the high anxiety I experience afterward left me wrung and dried.  My goal for 2010 is to join a gym, improve my health from the inside out  and ease up on all this stress!*


----------



## Bklynqueen (Dec 9, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> BklynQueen- I admire your tenacity.  You sound much like me, you seem to know your body really, really well, and when something is off.  I really hope you find out what is causing your hair loss.  Hair loss is so hard to put your finger on, many Dr's really seem at a loss of how to help, and this is so frustrating.
> 
> I just wanted to share the link to a very insightful book I bought a few years ago.
> 
> ...



Thank you!  I'm definitely checking this out.  I suspect hormones as well, hence why I'm also getting my thyroid checked.


----------



## Bklynqueen (Dec 9, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> ^You are welcome.  If you can, share your findings and what options you've been recommended.



Definitely and I will return to the trichologists with my results as well- I will keep all posted!


----------



## aprils13 (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm also going through something similar.  I had my son in March 08 and around 4 months later I experienced postpardom shedding.  I was expecting the shedding, my grandmother had warned me about it.  She even said that I may get a bald spot, but assured me that it will grow back.  I noticed my hair thining around my hair line and I even had a small slick bald spot around the front of my hair.  But nothing major.  I even had a customer ask if I was wearing a wig last year.  So I figured I my hair hadnt thinned out that much.  My edges are finally starting to fill in and that slick spot is gone.  

But, I think I may have missed an area during my pp shedding.  My crown is very thin and if I part it I'm close to being bald.  My hair is fairly thick in the back and the sides, so it is not that noticeable. I also experience tenderness in that area.  I'm not sure if it is alopecia, but it runs in my family.  I have an aunt that is completely bald across the top of her head.  Her daughters have thin crowns also.  My grandmother had small bald spots on both sides of her head.  

I made an appt with the dermatologist for January.  I'm not sure what to do until then.  

Thanks for starting this thread Bronze!!


----------



## aprils13 (Dec 9, 2009)

BrklynQueen, That is a great goal.  I'm working on that myself.  The stress part is going to be difficult.  I really dont know how not to stress or worry.  If something is wrong I automatically start thinking about it.


----------



## Sade' (Dec 11, 2009)

I've gone to 2 Trichologists 2 Dermatologists and a Surgeon to see about my hair loss and a possible transplant. I suffer from Cicatricial Alopecia. Here is a link... http://www.carfintl.org/faq.html and if you look at the photos on the left at the 3rd pic, that is how my scalp looks.  There is no chance of regrowth.  The follicles have been destroyed and replaced with scar tissue. I do not have enough donor hair for a transplant.Very disheartening to say the least. This condition has gotten progressively worse. I have experienced tingling, itching redness and soreness. This is usually followed by more hair loss. Now I have smooth spots on my scalp and the hairs surrounding that have survived are extremely fragile and are a totally different texture than the rest of my hair. The bald spot is in my crown and is making its way towards my bangs. I have tried Rogaine Foam and Liquid...other forms of Minoxidil 5%, Essential Oils, Ayurvedic Powders and Oils, MN mixtures, Vitamins GALORE, protein shakes,steroid injections, Nioxin, Alterna products, Garlic Shampoo, APhogee products, Fermadol, scalp massages, everything under the sun and NOTHING seems to work. I don't think my body can take another pill and my scalp can't take another oil, ointment, spray etc. The only thing that I have not tried is Laser Treatment. I don't have the money for that right now. I am blessed to have enough hair to somewhat mask the problem and I keep the hair that I do have in good health. I still look for cure to try and prove the doctors wrong but this has been going for about 6 or 7 years. My hair is SL and I am 100% natural. I have resorted to a sew in weave in the crown to cover it up. I can't take the wind blowing exposing my scalp and I refuse to wear a ponytail for the rest of my life. I do massage the weaved section with Jojoba so that it will not break. 

Anyway ladies that's my story I hope this helps...I hope someone can give me a remedy.

Those of u who have re-grown your hair CONGRATS!!!! Keep it up


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 12, 2009)

bumping.....


----------



## Bklynqueen (Dec 12, 2009)

Sade' said:


> I've gone to 2 Trichologists 2 Dermatologists and a Surgeon to see about my hair loss and a possible transplant. I suffer from Cicatricial Alopecia. Here is a link... http://www.carfintl.org/faq.html and if you look at the photos on the left at the 3rd pic, that is how my scalp looks.  There is no chance of regrowth.  The follicles have been destroyed and replaced with scar tissue. I do not have enough donor hair for a transplant.Very disheartening to say the least. This condition has gotten progressively worse. I have experienced tingling, itching redness and soreness. This is usually followed by more hair loss. Now I have smooth spots on my scalp and the hairs surrounding that have survived are extremely fragile and are a totally different texture than the rest of my hair. The bald spot is in my crown and is making its way towards my bangs. I have tried Rogaine Foam and Liquid...other forms of Minoxidil 5%, Essential Oils, Ayurvedic Powders and Oils, MN mixtures, Vitamins GALORE, protein shakes,steroid injections, Nioxin, Alterna products, Garlic Shampoo, APhogee products, Fermadol, scalp massages, everything under the sun and NOTHING seems to work. I don't think my body can take another pill and my scalp can't take another oil, ointment, spray etc. The only thing that I have not tried is Laser Treatment. I don't have the money for that right now. I am blessed to have enough hair to somewhat mask the problem and I keep the hair that I do have in good health. I still look for cure to try and prove the doctors wrong but this has been going for about 6 or 7 years. My hair is SL and I am 100% natural. I have resorted to a sew in weave in the crown to cover it up. I can't take the wind blowing exposing my scalp and I refuse to wear a ponytail for the rest of my life. I do massage the weaved section with Jojoba so that it will not break.
> 
> Anyway ladies that's my story I hope this helps...I hope someone can give me a remedy.
> 
> Those of u who have re-grown your hair CONGRATS!!!! Keep it up



I'm so sorry this is happening to you.   I thought that the same thing was happening to me so that's what prompted me to get a biopsy for confirmation.  As my previous post stated, CFA was not the cause but something damn sure is going on.  There are a few  members here that had the exact same problem that you're having; one in particular  she grew her hair back!  Her screen name is Blu217- these are her posts dated from 2007:her pic updates have been deleted, you may want to send her a PM:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=167871&highlight=blu217
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=167871&highlight=blu217&page=3
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=238685&highlight=blu217


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 15, 2009)

bumping...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 16, 2009)

Sade'
I'm sorry you've gone through so much.  First of all, I believe there is always a chance for regrowth.  But i'm a pathological optimist.  I just always believe for the impossible.  Do you pray?  If you don't, you should.  Prayer changes things.  PM me for more details.

With that being said, I can only share what I've used and The Waistlength Cocktail has helped me regrow hair.  Now, I wasn't diagnosed with Cica Alopecia, but it has helped thicken my hair - tremendously.

I almost don't know what to recommend other than those two, because you've tried many things.  I will say this, I will pray for you for healing and I believe that Jehovah Rophe is faithful to do what He promised.

Maybe your scalp just needs to stay clean and breathe.  Emu oil has been touted to be very effective.  Maybe you can take the less is more route and see what that brings.

If I think of anything else, I'll share.

One other thing, have you looked at your diet?  Could you possibly have food allergies triggering this? 



Sade' said:


> I've gone to 2 Trichologists 2 Dermatologists and a Surgeon to see about my hair loss and a possible transplant. I suffer from Cicatricial Alopecia. Here is a link... http://www.carfintl.org/faq.html and if you look at the photos on the left at the 3rd pic, that is how my scalp looks. There is no chance of regrowth. The follicles have been destroyed and replaced with scar tissue. I do not have enough donor hair for a transplant.Very disheartening to say the least. This condition has gotten progressively worse. I have experienced tingling, itching redness and soreness. This is usually followed by more hair loss. Now I have smooth spots on my scalp and the hairs surrounding that have survived are extremely fragile and are a totally different texture than the rest of my hair. The bald spot is in my crown and is making its way towards my bangs. I have tried Rogaine Foam and Liquid...other forms of Minoxidil 5%, Essential Oils, Ayurvedic Powders and Oils, MN mixtures, Vitamins GALORE, protein shakes,steroid injections, Nioxin, Alterna products, Garlic Shampoo, APhogee products, Fermadol, scalp massages, everything under the sun and NOTHING seems to work. I don't think my body can take another pill and my scalp can't take another oil, ointment, spray etc. The only thing that I have not tried is Laser Treatment. I don't have the money for that right now. I am blessed to have enough hair to somewhat mask the problem and I keep the hair that I do have in good health. I still look for cure to try and prove the doctors wrong but this has been going for about 6 or 7 years. My hair is SL and I am 100% natural. I have resorted to a sew in weave in the crown to cover it up. I can't take the wind blowing exposing my scalp and I refuse to wear a ponytail for the rest of my life. I do massage the weaved section with Jojoba so that it will not break.
> 
> Anyway ladies that's my story I hope this helps...I hope someone can give me a remedy.
> 
> Those of u who have re-grown your hair CONGRATS!!!! Keep it up


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 16, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Stellagirl, I wanted to thank you for sharing.  You've been through a lot, but believe it or not, your story mimics many of ours.  It's just unreal to see that someone could go through hair challenges their entire life!!  It's like, when do you get a break, already?  *Sigh*  This is the reason I've opted to naturalize my hair.  I just hated the long hair, break, cut, regrow long hair, break, cut, regrow long hair cycle.  ENOUGH!!!
> 
> I hope you experience great growth and enjoy your hair, Stellagirl.  I'll help you any way I can.
> 
> {{BIG HUG}} ~Br*nze




Just saw this - Hugs back to you girl !


----------



## Sade' (Dec 17, 2009)

Bklynqueen said:


> I'm so sorry this is happening to you.   I thought that the same thing was happening to me so that's what prompted me to get a biopsy for confirmation.  As my previous post stated, CFA was not the cause but something damn sure is going on.  There are a few  members here that had the exact same problem that you're having; one in particular  she grew her hair back!  Her screen name is Blu217- these are her posts dated from 2007:her pic updates have been deleted, you may want to send her a PM:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=167871&highlight=blu217
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=167871&highlight=blu217&page=3
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=238685&highlight=blu217



Thank you so much Bklynqueen!


----------



## Sade' (Dec 17, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Sade'
> I'm sorry you've gone through so much.  First of all, I believe there is always a chance for regrowth.  But i'm a pathological optimist.  I just always believe for the impossible.  Do you pray?  If you don't, you should.  Prayer changes things.  PM me for more details.
> 
> With that being said, I can only share what I've used and The Waistlength Cocktail has helped me regrow hair.  Now, I wasn't diagnosed with Cica Alopecia, but it has helped thicken my hair - tremendously.
> ...



Thank you Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll I really feel like I am surrounded by love! I appreciate that you took the time to respond to me in this way. I admit my hope was lost...and you are right prayer does in fact work. I pray for many things and for other people but never about my hair. I feel that it is cosmetic and maybe it was taken away from me for a reason. Therefore I count all of my other blessings and appreciate what I do have. But I guess it wouldn't hurt to pray and ask for my hair back! 

My diet consist of just about everything except pork. I am not on anything special. I take TONS of vitamins DAILY. 

That's a good question about food allergies...I have no idea! I think that I should find out b/c this could also be the reason for my constant migraines. 

I have read about your Cocktail and I am going to stop being lazy and actually start making them. I've tried everything else so this surely wouldn't hurt. In my case, what key ingredients would you suggest that I focus on in my cocktail?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm glad you feel the love, Sade'.  It's sincere.
The ingredients for the Cocktail is on page 1 of the thread.  Start there.  After you've been on it for a few months, then you can add other things to suit your needs.  Make sure you add fruit for taste.  You'll love it, and you'll see the difference in your hair, I'll bet on it.



Sade' said:


> Thank you Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll I really feel like I am surrounded by love! I appreciate that you took the time to respond to me in this way. I admit my hope was lost...and you are right prayer does in fact work. I pray for many things and for other people but never about my hair. I feel that it is cosmetic and maybe it was taken away from me for a reason. Therefore I count all of my other blessings and appreciate what I do have. But I guess it wouldn't hurt to pray and ask for my hair back!
> 
> My diet consist of just about everything except pork. I am not on anything special. I take TONS of vitamins DAILY.
> 
> ...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 21, 2009)

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 21, 2009)

ok - getting ready for the new year.  Making my mixologist oil concoction for my edges and nape challenge.

After the year I have had in 2009 - 2010 WILL be my year God willing.

Happy hair growing ladies in 2010.


----------



## Rain20 (Dec 21, 2009)

I feel like Stellagirl. Hopefully 2010 will be better for me all around. HHG and looking forward to more success stories(especially mine).


----------



## cutiebe2 (Dec 22, 2009)

I have all the ingredients to make to growth oil so I will be doing that tonight

Here is my starting pic. I am still in shock that this has happened to me. Tomorrow I have to make another appointment with the derm for another shot. After that I think that will be the last shot. I want to try and do this naturally. At least I am seeing little fuzzy hair in the spot area


----------



## Nonie (Dec 22, 2009)

(((Cutieb2))), I've got everything crossed for you. I do see a little fuzz too.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 23, 2009)

Cutie!!  I definitely see growth.  I'd probably stick with the shots a little while longer since it seems to be working.  That's just my $.02.  I am very certain you'll see great results, whatever route you decide to take.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Dec 23, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Cutie!!  I definitely see growth.  I'd probably stick with the shots a little while longer since it seems to be working.  That's just my $.02.  I am very certain you'll see great results, whatever route you decide to take.



thanks. I will stick with the shots longer. I am going abroad for the semester so I may ask her for some topical cream


----------



## Bklynqueen (Dec 27, 2009)

Cutie, God bless you.  I definately see some baby hairs coming in.   I'm going to start on the waist length cocktail starting New Years.  I'm currently recovering from a viral infection that came at the heels upon dealing with a death of a friend.  I think stress has definately caused me to lose hair and is now making me sick.   I plan on doing the cocktail, start taking a multi vitamin, garlic pills and am planning to start using benotite clay for detoxing all the nasty toxins and metals from my body.  My fiance is also going on this challenge with me (he has a small thin spot in the front from stress) and together we are trying to be healthy for ourselves as well as for our daughter.   Good luck everyone!


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jan 1, 2010)

I feel like the spots have gotten bigger even though there are more hairs coming in. 
I was supposed to go to the Dermatologist but it showed in the morning and I could not make it. She order me some topical cream that I have to pick up from the Pharmacy today. I hope that works as well as the shots. 


When I get back from study abroad I think I will also do a cleanse just to make sure I am getting rid of any toxins that may be contributing to this


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jan 2, 2010)

Hiya BklynQueen, we look forward to seeing you in The Nest!
We'll definitely regrow some hair this year.  Bet.



Bklynqueen said:


> Cutie, God bless you. I definately see some baby hairs coming in.  I'm going to start on the waist length cocktail starting New Years. I'm currently recovering from a viral infection that came at the heels upon dealing with a death of a friend. I think stress has definately caused me to lose hair and is now making me sick.  I plan on doing the cocktail, start taking a multi vitamin, garlic pills and am planning to start using benotite clay for detoxing all the nasty toxins and metals from my body. My fiance is also going on this challenge with me (he has a small thin spot in the front from stress) and together we are trying to be healthy for ourselves as well as for our daughter.  Good luck everyone!


 
Cutiebe2, sometimes I believe the hair will shed a bit before it grows in fully.  I know that's like cutting your nose to spite your face, but i've found this to be the way it goes with any hair growth product.  Shedding comes first.  Growth and thickness, second.  I know it spoilers, but if you can just hang in there.  Definitely use the ointment that you were scripted.  I pray in Jesus' Name that your hair fills in completely and regrows supernaturally fast.  I pray your doctor is anointed by God to diagnose and treat you efficiently and effectively.  Amen.



cutiebe2 said:


> I feel like the spots have gotten bigger even though there are more hairs coming in.
> I was supposed to go to the Dermatologist but it showed in the morning and I could not make it. She order me some topical cream that I have to pick up from the Pharmacy today. I hope that works as well as the shots.
> 
> 
> When I get back from study abroad I think I will also do a cleanse just to make sure I am getting rid of any toxins that may be contributing to this


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jan 7, 2010)

bumping...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jan 7, 2010)

Charmtreese, your hair has made remarkable progress!


charmtreese said:


> I’m a savior…and here’s my story!!!
> 
> When I was a toddler my mom noticed that my hair was not growing. During the first 3-4 years of my life my hair was sooo short that I could have easily been mistaken for a boy. My mom would cover my head with scarves to keep people from looking, staring and making fun of my 4z, patchy crown. Doctors had left my mom with little hope that I would ever have “regular growing” hair.
> 
> ...


----------



## gissellr78 (Jan 8, 2010)

This is a good thread...in 2007 i had a quarter size bald spot on the left side of my head..and in 2006 a quarter size on the right due to stress

I didn't really care about hair so i just ignored it and it grew back.  But much love for those with this problem...hugs!


----------



## aprils13 (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a small update.  I went to derm Tuesday and she asked a ton of questions about family history and she examined my scalp.  Unfortunately she doesnt think my spot will fill back in. I'm going to get blood drawn so they run some tests.  But she said that I caught it early enough for us to do something about.  I gave me a ton of options, I opted to start with rogaine and take biotin.  I also have a prescription for serib dermatitis (sp?).  I'm thinking about taking a pic to track my journey.

Has anyone had success with Rogaine?


----------



## SilverSurfer (Jan 8, 2010)

Cutiebe2, I know it's tough but hang in there. Shoot, I have pictures of my hair in its worst state that would put that picture of yours to shame, so you are not alone in this. Stay strong!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jan 8, 2010)

That's very encouraging, Gissellr78.  I mean, that hair of yours convinces me!

Thanks for the hug.  Here's one for you {{BIG HUG}}


gissellr78 said:


> This is a good thread...in 2007 i had a quarter size bald spot on the left side of my head..and in 2006 a quarter size on the right due to stress
> 
> I didn't really care about hair so i just ignored it and it grew back. But much love for those with this problem...hugs!


 
I used Rogaine a few years ago for about a month...i became too hair on my face and began to break out.  When I stopped using it, i had a TON of hair to fall out in clumps.  Worse than before.

I've heard of those who are using it with great success.  Every body is different and hopefully this works very well for you.  Did your doc suggest cortisone injections or cortisone creams - I think those work well, too ( for some, that is).


aprils13 said:


> I have a small update. I went to derm Tuesday and she asked a ton of questions about family history and she examined my scalp. Unfortunately she doesnt think my spot will fill back in. I'm going to get blood drawn so they run some tests. But she said that I caught it early enough for us to do something about. I gave me a ton of options, I opted to start with rogaine and take biotin. I also have a prescription for serib dermatitis (sp?). I'm thinking about taking a pic to track my journey.
> 
> Has anyone had success with Rogaine?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jan 14, 2010)

bumping...


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm so excited Joico selected me to be a participant in a focus group for their clinicure line.  They have sent me the full line for chemically treated hair (I wish I would have waited, I purchased the trail pack like a week before they sent me the products), so far I'm really liking this line.  You have to use the treatment daily, the shampoo and conditioner both give you a tingle.  I hope this line will help grow back my edges and feel in my lower crown. I'll keep you all updated!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jan 14, 2010)

Excellent Charmtreese, please do.  I really want to know how it works out.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jan 14, 2010)

Essential oils are another efficacious way to regrow hair naturally. This alternative hair loss treatment is also referred to as aromatherapy. Well, the use of aromatherapy traces back to the ancient times of Egyptian pharaohs when people first tried to apply essential oils from various flowers, leaves, bark and roots of plants to achieve therapeutic effect in treating of hair problems.

Nowadays the most popular essential oils that are used as a hair loss remedy are rosemary, lavender, cedarwood, thyme, and also grapefruit, lemon, jojoba oil, chamomile and bay. Recent studies have proved aromatherapy to be a safe and effective treatment for alopecia or baldness. So now it is evident that these oils can help you regrow hair. Moreover, essential oils have a very low risk of side effects and are of a very of moderate cost. But as it happens with all natural hair loss treatments, there’s no quick fix here and it usually takes 3 month or more when first results become apparent.

Here are several useful tips how to regrow hair with the help of aromatherapy.

*To make an essential oil blend to stimulate hair regrowth you will need 3 drops of rosemary oil, 3 drops of lavender oil, 2 drops of thyme oil, 2 drops of cedarwood oil, 4 teaspoons of grapeseed oil and half teaspoon of jojoba oil. Mix all these ingredients well. Massage this blend into your scalp for at least two minutes before sleep. Then wrap your head in a warm towel and leave it overnight. It is also very useful to massage and rub oils of arnica, lavender, rosemary and calamus in your hair before washing. Use a mild shampoo in order not to upset the sebum balance.*

To make an essential oil blend to stimulate circulation in your scalp and improving your hair take six drops of each oil and add the mixture to 4 ounces of a warm carrier oil (almond, soybean or sesame oil). Rub the blend into the scalp and leave it for at least twenty minutes. Then wash your hair. Add 3 drops of bay oil to the shampoo that you regularly use.


----------



## Sade' (Jan 14, 2010)

hair4romheaven said:


> Essential oils are another efficacious way to regrow hair naturally. This alternative hair loss treatment is also referred to as aromatherapy. Well, the use of aromatherapy traces back to the ancient times of Egyptian pharaohs when people first tried to apply essential oils from various flowers, leaves, bark and roots of plants to achieve therapeutic effect in treating of hair problems.
> 
> Nowadays the most popular essential oils that are used as a hair loss remedy are rosemary, lavender, cedarwood, thyme, and also grapefruit, lemon, jojoba oil, chamomile and bay. Recent studies have proved aromatherapy to be a safe and effective treatment for alopecia or baldness. So now it is evident that these oils can help you regrow hair. Moreover, essential oils have a very low risk of side effects and are of a very of moderate cost. But as it happens with all natural hair loss treatments, there’s no quick fix here and it usually takes 3 month or more when first results become apparent.
> 
> ...



THANKS!! I just bought some EO online today. I can't wait to use them.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Jan 15, 2010)

Le sigh....I just detangled my hair and realized that although most of the bald patches are growing in nicely, the patches in the nape area have gotten worst and bigger in size. The hair is not growing in there at all, presently it's maybe 1/4 of an inch since I shaved my entire head a year ago...le sigh


----------



## aprils13 (Jan 15, 2010)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> That's very encouraging, Gissellr78. I mean, that hair of yours convinces me!
> 
> Thanks for the hug. Here's one for you {{BIG HUG}}
> 
> ...


 
She told me about different options but I decided to try rogaine first. I also prescription foam that is supposed to stop the spreading of hair loss. 
We'll  see how that goes.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jan 19, 2010)

Rockette,
Are you stressin' out?  I ask because this is always a factor with alopecia, imo.

Have you tried MN?



Rockette said:


> Le sigh....I just detangled my hair and realized that although most of the bald patches are growing in nicely, the patches in the nape area have gotten worst and bigger in size. The hair is not growing in there at all, presently it's maybe 1/4 of an inch since I shaved my entire head a year ago...le sigh


----------



## mistee11 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Bumping for 2010...* I now suffer with this disease.  It's very disheartening but I have to learn how to cope with it.  I thank God for the remaining hair on my head.  I haven't gone to a derm doc yet but that is in the works.  I am using Triamcinolone Acetate for the severe itching and burning. So far it's helping tremendously.  After all these many months I've been suffering with the itching and now the loss of hair (possibly permanent)  I now have a name to this condition.  I researched it and talked when I visited my hairstylist before I could even tell her what it was she told me what it was that I'm suffering from.  I remain positive and I know that God is able to do all things!


----------



## Adaoba2012 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for this thread OP. The only reason why I stumbled into this forum was not only to help my hair grow longer..but to help my mother regrow her hair which she has been progressively losing for about 8 or 9 years now. She has several large bald spots on her head. Her edges are completely gone too. I can tell that it really hurts her...especially since she used to have thick APL hair growing up and when I was a child. She never practiced healthy hair care though. That along with the stress of work and raising 6 children really took a toll on her hair and scalp. I haven't read through the entire thread but I will and hopefully I can find some things that can turn around her alopecia. I tried MN, Bee mine and MT but when I'm away at school she never remains consistent. I think it's because she has really lost all hope. She just wigs it and keeps it moving..le sigh. I'm definitely going to try and remain positive because I know that if some of you ladies can overcome this condition she can too just like *mistee11* said above all things are possible through God. Thanks again for this thread and I will keep you all posted.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jan 24, 2010)

Rockette said:


> Cutiebe2, I know it's tough but hang in there. Shoot, I have pictures of my hair in its worst state that would put that picture of yours to shame, so you are not alone in this. Stay strong!



Rockette are you still around??? How are things going??

I got the topical cream and it said to only use it two weeks at a time. So I just finished my two weeks "on" last week and will do another round starting next week. My hair is def filling in. One spot is lagging behind the other but it doesn't feel as bald when I touch it as it did before

I will post pics in another three weeks


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Feb 7, 2010)

How are things going?  Anyone have any progress to note?  

Just wanted to reach out and say thank you to Mistee and Adaoba2012 for sharing. 

I'll share.  
Last week I had a colleague tell me that my hair "is back."  
She explained how she felt so sorry for me two years ago when my hair just fell out.  She commented how beautiful my hair was and it just hurt her heart to see me going through.  She says, as Black women, that she believes it's stress-related.  Which, I really believe is dead-on.    She even accurately marked the time when my hair did it's shift for the worse.  Geez.  I thought that was really kind of her and it was definitely encouraging.  So, Imma keep doing what I've been doing.  

You guys, don't give up the fight.

And, yes, we always win!!!


----------



## mistee11 (Feb 7, 2010)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> How are things going?  Anyone have any progress to note?
> 
> Just wanted to reach out and say thank you to Mistee and Adaoba2012 for sharing.
> 
> ...



_ITA -- I went to see a doctor whom I use to see two years ago.  I showed her nurse my head and she said that it was stress related alopecia.  I tried to talk to the doctor about it but she was very rude.  She seemed more concerned with me paying my deductible than trying to concern herself with the reason I was there to see her.  Talk about adding more stress to my load!!_


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Feb 7, 2010)

Shake it off, Mistee, your body can't take it.  

I'm the type of person that internalizes things - ya know?  I become even more introspective and think about what *I* could have done to make things better...i don't lash out - I don't vent very much, either.  I think it creates an overload for our bodies.  I pray about what i'm going through, but I realized that I must have been carrying a lot more baggage than I realized.  

I have to learn to truly let go and let God.  I'm thinking now, that if I had really done this, I wouldn't have felt the repurcussions in my health.  Ya know?  Just something I've been pondering over...


----------



## mistee11 (Feb 7, 2010)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Shake it off, Mistee, your body can't take it.
> 
> I'm the type of person that internalizes things - ya know?  I become even more introspective and think about what *I* could have done to make things better...i don't lash out - I don't vent very much, either.  I think it creates an overload for our bodies.  I pray about what i'm going through, but I realized that I must have been carrying a lot more baggage than I realized.
> 
> I have to learn to truly let go and let God.  I'm thinking now, that if I had really done this, I wouldn't have felt the repurcussions in my health.  Ya know?  Just something I've been pondering over...



_This is so true.  I must begin to let it go and let God!  _


----------



## Sade' (Feb 7, 2010)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> How are things going?  Anyone have any progress to note?
> 
> Just wanted to reach out and say thank you to Mistee and Adaoba2012 for sharing.
> 
> ...



I WISH I had some progress to report. I am taking care of the rest of the hair that I do have. I'm applying my EO's to that spot. Good luck to the rest of u ladies! And congrats on your progress B. B*mbsh~ll.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Feb 7, 2010)

I am now on second round of appyling the steroid cream. I also apply my castor oil/metatek mix

I def progress. I should be posting that in another two weeks. I need to use my EO mix but I will start when I finish my megatek..can't use everything at once


----------



## Precious_P (Feb 7, 2010)

cutiebe2 said:


> I have all the ingredients to make to growth oil so I will be doing that tonight
> 
> Here is my starting pic. I am still in shock that this has happened to me. Tomorrow I have to make another appointment with the derm for another shot. After that I think that will be the last shot. I want to try and do this naturally. At least I am seeing little fuzzy hair in the spot area




That is exactly how my hair loss looked.  Back in 2000 I asked my boyfirend (now my husband) to look at something at the back of my head.  His response was "you lost your hair.".  I had no idea.  I had been shedding and breaking horribly from a relaxer (I allowed my friend to talk me into using a TCB super without neutralizing).  The only culprit I could think of at the time was severe stress.  I went to several beauticians and none of them helped me or gave me any good advice.  I let one put in a sewn in to help my hair "rest" but I found out when I left that she had glued tracks in to the crown area of my head!  I started lurking and found LHCF.  I begin using the ORS system and massaged the temple balm in my bald spot along with Vitamin E oil.  I internalize stress to the point that I can get chest pain. I eventually grew my hair back and i am a committed DIY.  

Many ladies here have been through more severe situations than I could ever imagine.  I encourage all of you to continue in your search for healthiness.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you for sharing, Precious P! 
I applaud the fact that you overcame hairloss.  ORS worked for you, huh?  Could you tell us exactly which product you used?


----------



## Precious_P (Feb 7, 2010)

Bronzebombshell,
I used the ORS Fertilizing Temple Balm along with Vitamin E oil for my daily massages.  I also used the uplifting shampoo, the hair mayo and the carrot oil.  I also tried the scalp scrub.  I don't know if that made a difference or not but, I truly believe the massaging is what helped.  Initially I started with just the temple balm but I noticed new hair once I added the vitamin E oil.  I also learned to redirect my stress and not hold it in.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you for sharing what worked.

We gotta let go of the stress, Sistas.  We can't put our health in jeopardy.  I feel hair loss is the first 'real' sign that we're in the danger zone...


----------



## darlingdiva (Feb 7, 2010)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Charmtreese, your hair has made remarkable progress!


 
It has, hasn't it?  She's one of my hair idols.


----------



## darlingdiva (Feb 7, 2010)

Bronzebombshell, thank you for starting this thread.

I messed my edges up (particularly on the right side) from braids.  Sometimes, the braids were too tight around the edges, and other times, there was too much extension hair and too little of my real hair being used for certain sections.

The attached picture is my edges on the right side.  I feel strange posting it b/c it seems like nothing in comparison to some of the stories and pictures in this thread.  It is frustrating, though.  I'm using Bee Mine Growth Serum for my edges.  I've been using it since January & I haven't seen a change yet.  From some of the testimonials that I've read, it takes about three months for it to begin working.  I saw the thread that Tiffers started about Claudie's Products & I was so close to ordering some, even though I ordered some Boundless Tresses on Friday.  I talked myself off the ledge, though.  My edges didn't get messed up overnight, and they're not going to come back overnight, either.

I going to finish the 2 oz. bottle of Bee Mine before I use the Boundless Tresses.  I'm going to get some rosemary and/or peppermint oil soon.  If neither Bee Mine nor Boundless Tresses works, I'll give Claudie's Products a try.

Congratulations to all of the ladies who have met their goals, and good luck to all of those who are still working on it.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Feb 7, 2010)

Welcome DarlingDiva and thanks for sharing.  We're all in this journey together...


----------



## meiks718 (Feb 14, 2010)

I am sooooo greatful to find this post. I tooo am suffering from something...not sure what it is yet. I have a spot by my right ear that looks almost exactly like cutebe2's spot. The first time I saw it, I cried. It is soooo discouraging. Right now I am applying an mixture of castor, peppermint, and rosemary to it every night hoping for a miracle. Its comforting to know that others are suffering/dealing with the same thing.


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 15, 2010)

Survivor here 

My shedded and thinned out bad to where my hair do not feel the same.. My hair had been shedding for a while but I took it as normal shedding. However when I shampoo my hair that is when the hair would be noticeably shed really bad. I knew there was something internally wrong b/c I wasn't anything different than what I used to when I had thick healthy hair... Every time I went to the doctor & have my blood level checked they would say I am not anemic.  Last year I was like somebody better tell me something b/c my hair had thinned out too much and I was nearly bsl. I went to see a dermatologist and explained what was going on & told her can she check my ferritin level . She took a complete blood, thyroid, and lupus test. 

Derm called me a few days later to explain the results. She said that in healthy women their ferritin blood level should be 40ml and mine was 18, half of what is needed . She said my iron was not being stored and thus my iron level decreased over time, in which in term why my hair was shedding out from the root with the white bulb on the tip. She suggest that I take 365mg of iron and 65mg of elemental iron and take it for 3 months and see her for a follow up b/c it take some time for iron to get back to normal.

Just about the same time I became pregnant and was told to stop the iron and began taking prenatal supplements . I was like dang... While pregnant my darling daughter began taking my blood and iron, thus decreasing my iron level to 11 .. Once I had her in December I begin doing research on low ferritin levels and hair loss. I found that liquid iron absorb better than tablets, soooooo I went to the vitamin shoppe to purchase a bottle... Hopefully my hair get back in shape.. I just came off a 5 month stretch while pregnant b/c I did not feel like relaxing my hair let alone doing anything else to it.. My hair still is thin and the density is thin as well but my newgrowth/newly grown hair feel healthier... 

Not sure what I am gonna do at this point.. I already cut 3-4" off, no longer bsl or apl. I am thinking about cutting my hair to sl to start over.. I wear my hair in buns like 98% of the time to give my hair rest and to keep it simple..            I am still debating...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks Meiks and TLC, I pray you guys find recovery soon.  Your posts were really touching.  Please keep in touch and let us know of your progress.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Feb 16, 2010)

How's it going?  Any updates?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Feb 16, 2010)

Has anyone used Alter Ego Cren drops?  I picked up some and have used it a few times.   It sure has a stroooong tingle.  It's designed to stop hair loss and shedding.


----------



## SelfStyled (Feb 17, 2010)

Br*nze you are sooo good about keeping this thread alive.  Sorry it took me all day to finally puts my progress pictures of my hairline.

As you all know- a hairline can be so challenging to regrow, I think the follicles there are the most delicate, for me anyways.

My hairline greatly suffered after the birth of my 3rd child, when the postpartum shedding was said and done, my hairline still looked something terrible.

I have been feeling so discouraged this week about my hair journey, but when I started looking at old pictures today I realized how much my hairline has changed for the better.









I am even starting to grow a widows peak, lol.

I didn't do anything special, just followed my regimen, of washing and DC'ing, I always cover my hairline with extra conditioner, moisturizer, and sealant oil. I make sure I stick with a silk scarf for night time.

Coincidentally, I whipped up a concoction just for my edges about 2 weeks ago with ingredients that I have laying around the house. A dollop of Trader Joe's nourish spa with castor, emu, argan oil and drops of peppermint and rosemary essentials oil. I am seeing new hairs sprout up from this mix in only 2 weeks. I will keep up with this mixture at least once a day, and report back in a few months.


----------



## quasimodi (Feb 19, 2010)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Has anyone used Alter Ego Cren drops? I picked up some and have used it a few times. It sure has a stroooong tingle. It's designed to stop hair loss and shedding.


 
I purchased some from Bluebeez, but I'm at a loss as to how to use it.  I don't think that dropper is going to work so well for application purposes.   How do you apply yours?


----------



## Msmia (Feb 20, 2010)

My story:

All my life I have had thick coarse hair.  My mother was not a good hair dresser and would make my ponytails extremely tight, so needless to say over the years I finally developed traction alopecia on both sides of my head right above my ears. 

I learned how to style my hair to cover these areas and went on my way.  At the ripe young age of 30, I had my first child and the postpartum shedding was horrific.  My hair never recovered from it and the shedding never ended, it decreased but never ended.  I lost much of my thickness.  Soon after giving birth to my first child I found I was pregnant again and the postpartum shedding from this childbirth sent my hair over the edge.  

I am still able to obtain length, but the shedding is awful!  I have lost my thickness completely and my hairline has really taken a beaten.  There are some areas that are completely bare .  

And now I am at a crossroads about "treatments" because some things are stated to not be used on pregnant women and it is quite possible and I am pregnant again. Sigh.  I go to the doctor this week to verify.

I decided to change my shampoo and conditioner to something much more gentle and get some essential oils to nourish my scalp and just keep a simple hairstyle utilizing wigs.  I am also working to keep my iron levels up and eating enough protein.

I have heard that the anesthia (sp??) sometimes given to women during child birth can cause extreme hairloss and maybe that it is culprit.  Don't know.  I am debating on going natural, but the fact I have alopecia on both of my temples always deters me from doing that.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Feb 20, 2010)

I use the dropper and i kinda just dab it all around my scalp and let it roll it's way around...oooh the tingle is soooooo good. ♥ it!  We'll see how it works on the scalp - praying it's all it's claimed to be.  Reminds me of Nioxin drops.



quasimodi said:


> I purchased some from Bluebeez, but I'm at a loss as to how to use it. I don't think that dropper is going to work so well for application purposes. How do you apply yours?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Feb 20, 2010)

Welcome MsMia, {{{BIG HUG}}} to you.  If you are in the 'Motherly Way,' here's an early congratulations.

My shedding/alopecia started after the birth of my children, as well - particularly my son.  It was a nightmare, so I totally understand what you're going through.  Have you tried Garlic oil/poo/conditioners?  Also, coffee should be your best friend, if you can tolerate it.  Pour it on your scalp, though, don't drink it.    I'd start with garlic and coffee asap, if I were you.  I wish i'd have known of these years ago...I would have saved myself pounds of hair.  I also went natural and I know this has helped retain alot of hair.  I'd hate to see my current hair had i continued to relax. 

HTH!

Keep us updated on your progress.  Your hair can return.  

I wonder about our hormone levels being a culprit.  I had endometriosis when I was younger and had an ovary removed.  I am now on the iud, no longer on bc pills.  I wonder if this triggered hair loss, you know, being free of extra hormones?  I iud'ed after my son - which is when the real hair fiasco began...thinking out loud, here... if this could be the case, maybe taking supplements like fenugreek - (which i use in oil form and as a powder-mixed rinse could help long term) could help because it balances female hormones. 

brainstorming, here...

any thoughts?



Msmia said:


> My story:
> 
> All my life I have had thick coarse hair. My mother was not a good hair dresser and would make my ponytails extremely tight, so needless to say over the years I finally developed traction alopecia on both sides of my head right above my ears.
> 
> ...


----------



## mistee11 (Feb 21, 2010)

_My former doctor told me about 8 years ago that I'd better get a hold of my stress because it could kill me.  He wasn't lying.  I am a true witness about what stress can do to the body.  I too internal stress so much that I've lost a vast majority of my hair... all of my nape and crown areas and temples are balding ( the nape is almost completely bald)  I was wearing wigs and weaves for a year and could not see the damage that was happening to my head.  My blood pressure is high and I have anxiety disorder.  I don't want to become dependent on anti-depressants or anxiety meds.  I'm on enough meds now with my asthma.  I went off my blood pressure medication in December of '09 thinking that it was the cause of my hair loss.  What I didn't know is that for some people whenever you stop, start or change bp meds you can lose hair.  I *shouldn't* have stopped taking the medicine._ _I was using Profective's Growth Renew Root Recovery prods.  They didn't seem to be helping as much as I thought they would.  I'm thinking about switching to the entire ORS system to get my hair back.  I do take vitamins and excercise but I also started taking MagniLife Fibromyalgia Relief for the chronic stiffness and aches I suffer with.  *Great Product!!!*_


----------



## Nonie (Feb 21, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> *
> I am even starting to grow a widows peak, lol.*



Correction, you _*were*_ starting to grow them. Not anymore! Awesome progress!


----------



## Missigirl (Feb 21, 2010)

I just figured out what I had this year.  Mine was really bad in 2004 right after my (divorce) first husband long story.   

I joined this site in 2007 to find an answer and yes I came in on the monistat thread,  but I prayed and researched and came up with something that worked for me it is a mixture of monistat , mtg, peppermint, lavendar, rosemary, coconut oil and shea butter.  Because of masive shedding this past winter I am looking into the Ayverdic Powders.  My pics are in my *profile.*  It was the scariest thing I had ever seen.  

Mine started out about the size of a quarter and got larger.  I also found a spot in the front of my hair.  I considered going natural, then I decided to try working on the spots.  Thank you JESUS it is much better and I am looking for a way to make sure it doesn't come back.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for posting on your experiences, Mistee11 and Missigirl.  

I hope we can help each other regain what we've lost and help others along the way.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi All ~

I will be fasting until Easter and I will no longer post or login.
I love you all and need this time for fellowship with Father.

Blessings,
~Br*nze

C-ya Resurrection Sunday!!!


----------



## cutiebe2 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey girls, here is my update pic. I believe it has been about 4 months. One spot is doing a lot better than the other. I feel this is do to the derm not injecting both spots, since she was too lazy to check my entire head. Unfortunately I have another spot on the other side of my head, but its really tiny so I am not worried about it. 
Before: 


4months:




I also play with my hair alot, and all the edges of my head (front, side and back) and suffering..you can see the bebes in the back where I pay with that hair too much. I will be going hard on stopping this habit and growing a thick hairline and edges. Hopefully I will have more progress on the spots and hairline soon. I will prbably post another pic in the fall. I have just been doing two weeks off, two weeks on with the steriod cream, and using a megatek mix. I will get back on with the herbal oil mix soon too


----------



## Sade' (Mar 2, 2010)

WONDERFUL PROGRESS!


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 16, 2010)

Ladies I thought you might find this article inspiring:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-battle-alopecia-hair-starts-grow-back.html


----------



## meiks718 (Mar 16, 2010)

Your progress is wonderful! Whatever you are doing seems to be working very well for you.


----------



## illuminatiamerica (Apr 7, 2010)

fotki.com/thejourney2010
password in profile

help!!!!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Apr 7, 2010)

*HTH*
Alopecia areata is a hair loss condition that causes the rapid onset of round patches of baldness. The cause of alopecia areata is unknown, although in some cases, alopecia areata has been associated with autoimmune diseases.

People are often in good health. In approximately one-fifth of people who develop alopecia areata, there is a family history.

    * Causes and conventional treatment of alopecia areata
    * Photo of alopecia areata with pustules

Natural Remedies for Alopecia Areata

In most people with alopecia areata, hair usually grows back within a year without any treatment. The following are some natural remedies that have been explored for alopecia areata.
1) Essential Oils

A double-blind, placebo-controlled study examined the use of a combination of essential oils or a placebo oil in 86 people with alopecia areata. The combination oil was a mixture of thyme, rosemary, lavender, and cedarwood essential oils in a mixture of carrier oils (jojoba and grapeseed). This oil was massaged into the scalp daily. The control group used only the carrier oils for their massage, also daily.

After 7 months, 19 (44%) of 43 people using the essential oil blend showed an improvement compared with 6 (15%) of 41 people in the control group. Although no side effects were associated with the topical application of essential oils, they may cause allergic reactions in some people.

    * What are Essential Oils?
    * How to Use Essential Oils Safely
    * Essential Oil Buying Tips
    * Which Massage Oil is Best?

2) Onion Juice

A study published in the Journal of Dermatology examined the effectiveness of onion juice or placebo in people with alopecia areata. Twenty-three people with alopecia areata applied the onion juice twice daily for two months, and 15 people applied tap water twice daily for two months.

People in the onion group began to experience regrowth of hair after two weeks of treatment. At four weeks, hair regrowth was seen in 17 (73.9%) people and at six weeks, hair regrowth was observed in 20 (86.9%) people. Improvement was significantly higher among males. In the tap water control group, hair regrowth was apparent in only 2 people at 8 weeks.


----------



## illuminatiamerica (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.naturalhairgrows.com/emu-oil.html

Progress Pictures from a lady using Emu oil on a bald spot.


----------



## illuminatiamerica (Apr 7, 2010)

i am using emu oil and hydratherma naturals
the hydratherma seems to be working too slow


----------



## Sade' (Apr 8, 2010)

Please let me know how the emu oil & hydrotherma works for you. Take weekly progress pics if you can to track your progress. Good luck!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey Illuminati...Thank you for sharing your journey with us.  I can't login to fotki right now to view your info, but how long have you gone through this?  What all have you tried?  You can pm me if you'd like.  Have you tried cortisone injections?  That may be a place to start.  

Keep in touch.  We'll do all we can to help.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Apr 21, 2010)

How's everyone doing?


----------



## cutiebe2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I take one step forward to take two steps back 

here is the current state of my spots




and this is the new one I discovered today




I am at a roadblock so I decided I need to come with a stronger attack. I am so busy traveling and school etc so my full plan may not start until September but I will use this thread to keep everyone up to date on what exactly I do because finding new spots is never fun. The first step is to go back to the derm and get some more shots...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Apr 22, 2010)

Naah, Cutie, you are gonna take a step forward and keep on stepping.  This will end.  See yourself being healed of this with a head full of beautiful hair.  It will happen.


----------



## Bklynqueen (Apr 22, 2010)

Not doing that great, my hair length ( which is collar bone) has not grown since November.  It seems like my spots are growing in but when I wash my hair, it looks as bare as ever.  I've been noticing that everytime I wash my hair in the shower that my scalp is irritated as hell and the thins spots are 10 X worse.  I am unfortunately still going through health problems.   Since I've last posted, I've been in the emergency room 4 times in 2 1/2 months with weird respiratory/ stomach symptoms.  I have had 2 x- rays done- nothing in my lungs and they can't find anything wrong w/ my stomach but reflux. I had what I thought was an asthma attack but was actually bronchial spasms (STILL SCARY!) Got allergy tests done and was only found to be allergic to dust, ragweed, pollen and cockroaches (ick!)  I have also been breaking out in horrible pimples which I never get.  I won't go through all the details but something is definately off with me that could be accelerated by stress.  I have a suspicion that it is my water as well as I recently experimented and did not wash my hair for almost 3 weeks and I saw some hair growing in.  My scalp was also not irritated.  This past weekend, I washed my hair and bam!  The thin areas came back ( my hairline looked way worse than before!) and the insane itching began again.  My hair texture also seemed to change and felt brittle.  I'm going to Home Depot today to purchase a water testing kit and water filter as my house is over 70 years old and I'm not positive about the condition of my water pipes.  I also ordered the Full Body Detox, Total Woman Cleanse and Parasite cleanse from DHerbs which just came in the mail today.  I will be incorporating a raw food diet while on detox and try to clean myself from teh inside out.  I'm trying hard not get stressed and just thinking of my hair and my health symptoms is pissing me off!  I guess I should try to incorporate positive thinking as well...


----------



## curlyninjagirl (Apr 24, 2010)

I am a redeemed micro braids abuser. When I was dumb about hair care I was rockin' those micros for 5 years with only 1-3 week breaks in between rebraiding. I did NOT moisturize them daily.  I did NOT scarf my hair at night.  And I did NOT re-do the hair line 2 weeks in like you're supposed to. 

When I think about my poor hair line (especially the right side, the side I sleep on) and how those tight braids shredded my hair up I just wanna


----------



## Bklynqueen (Apr 25, 2010)

A small update on my hair issue.  Before installing the water filter,  I decided to test my (shower) water and noticed that when I mixed the hot water w/ cold, there was a scent of chlorine.  When I turned the cold water cap full on, the scent of chlorine was so strong it damn near knocked me out!  I'm sitting here thinking " How long has my water been like this?"  Could this be the cause of my diagnosis of "non- specific folliculitis ( my derm and trichologist could not figure out what the heck was causing the irritation)?  Could this be the cause of my sudden asthma- like symptoms and stomach distress?  The pimple breakouts and shriveled, dry hair as well?  If anyone knows anything about Chlorine, please let me know as I'm gagging at the thought of my family possibly O'Ding on chlorine.  Thank God I always washed my daughter's hair in the sink and I'm sitting here kicking myself like, "Why didn't I realize this sooner?"  Are there any products that I can use to get the Chlorine out of my scalp?  Anything that my family and I can take internally?  Advice is needed!  I'm going to call my pulmonary doc on Monday to see what he says..


----------



## AmyRose92 (May 10, 2010)

I have been battling traction alopecia for three years now with little progress. When my hair was done in cornrows three years back, I developed a huge bald spot on the right side of my head. My mom insisted that it was stress (wow, balding at the age of 15 already? ) so I believed her and I continued to braid for months at a time, put in sew-ins occasionally, and relax about twice or three times a year. That side never grew back and up until now, I have seen very minimal growth. Then, at the end of 2008, I got a tight sew-in done and another bald spot, this time on my right, appeared. It was only until I began researching about half a year ago that I noticed that I had traction alopecia. I still don't know if the damage is permanent, but I hope to see a dermatologist by the end of this month to confirm.

Here are the pictures (taken just a couple of minutes ago):

This is the right side, the more worse of the two and the one that's been there first.





This is the left


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 10, 2010)

OMGosh, Bklynqueen, I wish i knew something about chlorine to help you.  Please share what you've found out and what your doctor recommended.  I noticed something similar when I moved and my hair first started coming out.  My dh said he thought it was in the water.  We moved into his parent's old home and he said his mother had the same issue...i mean handfulls of hair coming out in DROVES.  *Shudder*



Bklynqueen said:


> A small update on my hair issue. Before installing the water filter, I decided to test my (shower) water and noticed that when I mixed the hot water w/ cold, there was a scent of chlorine. When I turned the cold water cap full on, the scent of chlorine was so strong it damn near knocked me out! I'm sitting here thinking " How long has my water been like this?" Could this be the cause of my diagnosis of "non- specific folliculitis ( my derm and trichologist could not figure out what the heck was causing the irritation)? Could this be the cause of my sudden asthma- like symptoms and stomach distress? The pimple breakouts and shriveled, dry hair as well? If anyone knows anything about Chlorine, please let me know as I'm gagging at the thought of my family possibly O'Ding on chlorine. Thank God I always washed my daughter's hair in the sink and I'm sitting here kicking myself like, "Why didn't I realize this sooner?" Are there any products that I can use to get the Chlorine out of my scalp? Anything that my family and I can take internally? Advice is needed! I'm going to call my pulmonary doc on Monday to see what he says..


 
AmyRose92, thank you for posting.  What are you doing to regrow your hair?  What styles are you using now?  I pray that you get relief and your hair grows back.





AmyRose92 said:


> I have been battling traction alopecia for three years now with little progress. When my hair was done in cornrows three years back, I developed a huge bald spot on the right side of my head. My mom insisted that it was stress (wow, balding at the age of 15 already? ) so I believed her and I continued to braid for months at a time, put in sew-ins occasionally, and relax about twice or three times a year. That side never grew back and up until now, I have seen very minimal growth. Then, at the end of 2008, I got a tight sew-in done and another bald spot, this time on my right, appeared. It was only until I began researching about half a year ago that I noticed that I had traction alopecia. I still don't know if the damage is permanent, but I hope to see a dermatologist by the end of this month to confirm.
> 
> Here are the pictures (taken just a couple of minutes ago):
> 
> ...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 10, 2010)

Whenever i read a post of someone dealing with hair loss, or i see someone in person who's suffering with it, I get sooo sad and then I get angry.  I take it very personally because there are sooo many women of color who have to live through this.  If I had a dollar for every woman I've met who has dealt with or is dealing with hair loss, I'd be a VERY wealthy woman.

There has to be a cure for this.  There has to be.


----------



## djkforeal (May 10, 2010)

AmyRose92 said:


> I have been battling traction alopecia for three years now with little progress. When my hair was done in cornrows three years back, I developed a huge bald spot on the right side of my head. My mom insisted that it was stress (wow, balding at the age of 15 already? ) so I believed her and I continued to braid for months at a time, put in sew-ins occasionally, and relax about twice or three times a year. That side never grew back and up until now, I have seen very minimal growth. Then, at the end of 2008, I got a tight sew-in done and another bald spot, this time on my right, appeared. It was only until I began researching about half a year ago that I noticed that I had traction alopecia. I still don't know if the damage is permanent, but I hope to see a dermatologist by the end of this month to confirm.
> 
> Here are the pictures (taken just a couple of minutes ago):
> 
> ...



I believe that there is a good chance that those areas will grow back if you really take care of them and stop pulling your hair tight altogether and leave the relaxer alone, some peoples scalp are just too sensitive for any type of chemicals no matter how little.  Those areas in the photos don't look very shiny and there are little hairs there, so you should use natural oils and moisturize daily on those areas.  Have you ever tried Natures Blessings?  It is an herbal pomade or grease that has all of the essential oils recommended for hair growth in it with minimal unnatural oils like mineral.  Hope everything goes well at the Doctor, but they will only recommend synthetic substances to help with your problem.


----------



## AmyRose92 (May 11, 2010)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll: Thanks for your support too! I really feel a lot better posting these pictures up. Right now, I'm definitely staying away from sew-ins, box braids, and most importantly relaxers. I've been using Minoval Growth Aid mixed with Tibet Temple and Nape Penetrating Oil irregularly for a couple of months but I'm looking for something that may be more effective than that. For now, I've been wearing wigs until the summer. Then I plan on wearing puffs or twists.

djkforeal: Thank you so much for your suggestion. I've never heard of Nature's Blessings but I'm more than willing to give it a try if I ever find it. I've also been considering Boundless Tresses but I'm not too sure yet.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 11, 2010)

I've heard many good reports on Minoval.  Try to stick to one thing for a few months so that you know it works.  Also, take pictures, because seeing can be deceiving, so it's best to capture everything so you really know what works and what doesn't.  

Mind you, I did not take my own advice.  I jumped around products way too quickly and was too embarassed/defeated with my hair to take pictures to track my progress.  So it's hard to tell what worked and what didn't.  Save yourself time and $$.


----------



## LynnieB (May 11, 2010)

Bklynqueen said:


> Not doing that great, my hair length ( which is collar bone) has not grown since November.  It seems like my spots are growing in but when I wash my hair, it looks as bare as ever.  I've been noticing that everytime I wash my hair in the shower that my scalp is irritated as hell and the thins spots are 10 X worse.  I am unfortunately still going through health problems.   Since I've last posted, I've been in the emergency room 4 times in 2 1/2 months with weird respiratory/ stomach symptoms.  I have had 2 x- rays done- nothing in my lungs and they can't find anything wrong w/ my stomach but reflux. I had what I thought was an asthma attack but was actually bronchial spasms (STILL SCARY!) Got allergy tests done and was only found to be allergic to dust, ragweed, pollen and cockroaches (ick!)  I have also been breaking out in horrible pimples which I never get.  I won't go through all the details but something is definately off with me that could be accelerated by stress.  I have a suspicion that it is my water as well as I recently experimented and did not wash my hair for almost 3 weeks and I saw some hair growing in.  My scalp was also not irritated.  This past weekend, I washed my hair and bam!  The thin areas came back ( my hairline looked way worse than before!) and the insane itching began again.  My hair texture also seemed to change and felt brittle.  I'm going to Home Depot today to purchase a water testing kit and water filter as my house is over 70 years old and I'm not positive about the condition of my water pipes.  I also ordered the Full Body Detox, Total Woman Cleanse and Parasite cleanse from DHerbs which just came in the mail today.  I will be incorporating a raw food diet while on detox and try to clean myself from teh inside out.  I'm trying hard not get stressed and just thinking of my hair and my health symptoms is pissing me off!  I guess I should try to incorporate positive thinking as well...



*Have you ever had your water supply, house or water pipes tested for lead?*


----------



## Vintageglam (May 11, 2010)

^^^ Anyone here with thinning edges & temples considered the surgical route?

I have seriously started considering it after much research.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 11, 2010)

Please share what you've learned, PositivelyRadiant.


----------



## Vintageglam (May 11, 2010)

^^^ Hey bronzed obviously my research has been from a purely personal angle, but I have now been trying to nurse back my edges now for quite some time (years) and I also remembered that as a child they were fine (I was reminded of this when I recently saw my nephew whom at 2 reminds me of my hairline).  My brother and father also have MPB.  I also recently discovered another bald spot at my edges just above my ears.  I am not sure if its getting worse or because its starting to grow that I am noticing it more (if that makes sense).  I have been wigging it for about 3 months now and BC'd recently and am starting to feel a little disheartened.  It appears that any sort of friction sets me back i.e. silk scarf etc etc.  

I am just feeling now that I am fed up of complaining about my edges (and so is DH who actually thinks its a good idea) with no real great progress after so long hence why I am considering the surgical route.

My loss is mainly limited to my edges and temples and seems to be both hereditary, self induced from braids and weaves and finally there maybe a hormonal element.  That said all the JBCO in the world will not give me back my density and growth which is what I really want.

Anyway here is some info I have found:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rda_hCRcBMI&playnext_from=TL&videos=RM3aosHEXOE

http://hairloss.iahrs.org/category/african-american/

Any thoughts and suggestions ladies are greatly appreciated.

Good luck to all the ladies in this thread and stay strong....


----------



## ajoke (May 12, 2010)

subscribing. I am battling the same issues. I think I naturally have a weak hairline which I have aggravated with weaves and cornrows etc done too tight. I'll be back to add more to this post.


----------



## preciouslove0x (May 13, 2010)

i really like this thread bump bump


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 13, 2010)

How's everyone today?  I have been really pleased with Alter Ego Cren.  I seem to have gotten a growth spurt from it.  Anyone else have experience with this product?


----------



## Vintageglam (May 13, 2010)

^^^ what is that Bronzed?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 13, 2010)

Alter Ego Cren is

 Curativ Ego Cren: Prevents hairloss through stimulating the cellular metabolism on the scalp. Contains active substances such as horse radish extracts and hydrolyzed soya proteins. Strengthens the hair bulbs. 
$35.99

It comes in a bottle with dropper.  Sorry I can't post images.


----------



## yvette (May 17, 2010)

GLad I found this thread.

I had the dreaded alopecia about 15 years ago. I had a silver dollar sized broken area in the crown of my head. It would itch like crazy. I treated with a shampoo prescribed by my derm and eventually the problem went away, with slight reoccurences.

Now, fast forward to this week. I have noticed I have a couple of spots, I think another member called them traction alopecia. I have one kinda of close to the front of my bangs and one on the left side of my head. I am at a lost. I have been natural for going on 10 months, rarely use heat, use only organic hair products and now this. I also wear either wigs or half wigs. Oh, to top it all off, my crown (where my first occurence was) is now breaking off again. 

My diet has changed for the better, I am losing weight, drinking TONS of water and overall just eating better. I don't know if by my braiding my hair underneath my wigs/half wigs has caused this. There is no itching with any of the spots that I have, no irritation or redness. The only other thing I can think of is that maybe I need more iron in my diet because I am anemic. I also started using Ovation about 3-4 months ago and maybe that is the culprit.  I don't know. I am at a lost in regards to the traction alopecia.

I have an appointment with the derm on the 28th, so we'll see. I might just take my hair products with me so he can see what I am using and the ingredients.


----------



## Vintageglam (May 17, 2010)

^^^ The itching sounds like yeast.  Have you checked your scalp for yeast?


----------



## yvette (May 17, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> ^^^ The itching sounds like yeast.  Have you checked your scalp for yeast?





PR, I have no itching/redness or anything like that with any of the spots.


----------



## Vintageglam (May 17, 2010)

sorry - just re-read that.

okay the location of the spots sounds like the combs from the half wigs?


----------



## yvette (May 17, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> sorry - just re-read that.
> 
> okay the location of the spots sounds like the combs from the half wigs?



I really don't use the combs....not the front ones. If I secure with a comb, it is the comb in the back. I was really careful when I first started using the wigs/half wigs because I knew that the combs could take your hair out. If I needed extra securing on the sides, I would use one bobby pin on each side and I rarely did that. So, it can't be the combs.

Told ya'.....I am truly stumped!


----------



## Vintageglam (May 17, 2010)

maybe its the friction of the wig rubbing against your scalp?


----------



## yvette (May 17, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> maybe its the friction of the wig rubbing against your scalp?



Hmmm, I never thought of that. However, I wear one of those wig protector stocking cap thingies....

I can handle the breakage on my crown because I know what to do to treat that but these other two spots have me very confused and worried. I hope this something that is temporary and that they grow back with the proper treatment.


----------



## Vintageglam (May 17, 2010)

yvette said:


> Hmmm, I never thought of that. *However, I wear one of those wig protector stocking cap thingies....*
> 
> I can handle the breakage on my crown because I know what to do to treat that but these other two spots have me very confused and worried. I hope this something that is temporary and that they grow back with the proper treatment.




That there is your culprit !!!


----------



## yvette (May 17, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> That there is your culprit !!!



That will cause this problem? I wonder why it is only on basically one side where I have the spots? Wouldn't I have this on the other side as well?

So, should I not wear anything underneath my wigs to protect my hair?


----------



## abcd09 (May 17, 2010)

yvette said:


> GLad I found this thread.
> 
> I had the dreaded alopecia about 15 years ago. I had a silver dollar sized broken area in the crown of my head. It would itch like crazy. I treated with a shampoo prescribed by my derm and eventually the problem went away, with slight reoccurences.
> 
> ...


 
I hope its not the ovation. I started using MT for my ta about 2.5 weeks ago and want to continue. (no results yet)


Hey I dont know how true this is, but if you have a sensitive scalp that is prone to alopecia, anything that rubs or rests on your head, including scarves, edges of caps, hats, even sleeping on one side of your head can cause TA since it pulls at your hair, no matter how gentle. 

If your patches are circular they're probably not TA. They may be the same as the crowning area but more difficult to treat.


----------



## yvette (May 17, 2010)

The couple of spots I have (near my bangs and on the side) are not circular. It just looks like the hair has thinned out. Now the one I had at the crown WAS circular and use to itch. However, it is not as bad as it once was. I have had some breakage but not that bad, yet.

I think I will discontinue the Ovation and Boundless Tresses until I see the doctor. 

Thank you ladies for your imput, I didn't mean to hijack the thread. I was just sitting at my desk at work thinking about my hair and after reading this thread, I went ahead and made an appointment.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 17, 2010)

Hey abcd09 and yvette, welcome to the thread.  

There are so many great women here and putting our collective experience and knowledge together will enable us to reach our goals!!

Positively Radiant and abcd09, I think you guys hit the nail on the head.  I tried wigging it when my hair began to come out, and I could see the hair coming out every day, just from the friction.  Anything that rubs along my hair line can cause the hairs to come out, unfortunately.  I had to let the wigs go with a quickness.  Even scarfing my hair up at night, i have to tie it reallly loose or use a large cap to keep the friction off of my head.  It also began to affect my nape area, as well. erplexed  

I would not discontinue the ovation/megatek or boundless tresses, though. I would keep at it and see a doctor.  

Are you averse to scalp injections?  This may be what you need to kick off your re-growth spurt.  When I first found the board I tried mn/sulfur 8 combo.  It really works, but it gave me atrocious headaches.  I couldn't bear it.

I'm so glad you made an appointment.  Let us know how it goes.  Feel free to ask as many questions as you need to, we are all here to help and learn.



PositivelyRadiant said:


> That there is your culprit !!!


 


abcd09 said:


> I hope its not the ovation. I started using MT for my ta about 2.5 weeks ago and want to continue. (no results yet)
> 
> 
> Hey I dont know how true this is, but if you have a sensitive scalp that is prone to alopecia, anything that rubs or rests on your head, including scarves, edges of caps, hats, even sleeping on one side of your head can cause TA since it pulls at your hair, no matter how gentle.
> ...


 


yvette said:


> The couple of spots I have (near my bangs and on the side) are not circular. It just looks like the hair has thinned out. Now the one I had at the crown WAS circular and use to itch. However, it is not as bad as it once was. I have had some breakage but not that bad, yet.
> 
> I think I will discontinue the Ovation and Boundless Tresses until I see the doctor.
> 
> Thank you ladies for your imput, I didn't mean to hijack the thread. I was just sitting at my desk at work thinking about my hair and after reading this thread, I went ahead and made an appointment.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for posting, curlyninjagirl.  How's your hair doing?  Do you have a reggie that's working for you?  Please share.



curlyninjagirl said:


> I am a redeemed micro braids abuser. When I was dumb about hair care I was rockin' those micros for 5 years with only 1-3 week breaks in between rebraiding. I did NOT moisturize them daily.  I did NOT scarf my hair at night.  And I did NOT re-do the hair line 2 weeks in like you're supposed to.
> 
> When I think about my poor hair line (especially the right side, the side I sleep on) and how those tight braids shredded my hair up I just wanna


 
DJKforeal, I think you are right that those areas will grow back.  I just read that there is an 80% chance of regrowth in those suffering with alopecia.



djkforeal said:


> I believe that there is a good chance that those areas will grow back if you really take care of them and stop pulling your hair tight altogether and leave the relaxer alone, some peoples scalp are just too sensitive for any type of chemicals no matter how little. Those areas in the photos don't look very shiny and there are little hairs there, so you should use natural oils and moisturize daily on those areas. Have you ever tried Natures Blessings? It is an herbal pomade or grease that has all of the essential oils recommended for hair growth in it with minimal unnatural oils like mineral. Hope everything goes well at the Doctor, but they will only recommend synthetic substances to help with your problem.


 
Ajoke, come on back and share when you can.



ajoke said:


> subscribing. I am battling the same issues. I think I naturally have a weak hairline which I have aggravated with weaves and cornrows etc done too tight. I'll be back to add more to this post.


 
Thanks for bumping us, preciousloveox.  Feel free to post sometime.



preciouslove0x said:


> i really like this thread bump bump


 
I think it would be great if we could all list products used, reggies, etc...what didn't work (or did work) for you may work for the next Survivor.

I think most of all, we have all expressed having sensitive scalps.  Do any of you suffer from headaches - migraines?  I think alot of this may tie into blood flow to the scalp, as well....i'm just thinking out loud, here.

For those of you looking to thicken, the waistlength cocktail has helped me tremendously.  I'm having a hard time posting my pics, but i'll share before and after.

I am still nursing my hairline/edges, though - i've still got a way to go.  Taking it one step at a time.


----------



## locabouthair (May 17, 2010)

yvette said:


> I really don't use the combs....not the front ones. If I secure with a comb, it is the comb in the back. I was really careful when I first started using the wigs/half wigs because I knew that the combs could take your hair out. If I needed extra securing on the sides, I would use one bobby pin on each side and I rarely did that. So, it can't be the combs.
> 
> Told ya'.....I am truly stumped!



My temples thinned when I was wearing half wigs because I was wearing my hair pulled back too much with the wig.

I made a thread about it here. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=462578

It's been 5 months, and I havent noticed much of a difference. I was mad at myself for letting that happen but the damage is not that bad. It could be worse. I just started using essential oils and JBCO so we'll see. I went to a trichologist and she said it may not ever be the way I want it but she said it looks like I should be getting more growth in those areas. *keeping fingers crossed*

I wanted to get a scalp biopsy but she didnt think the damage was significant enough to get one

Has anyone tried profective growth renew. I never tried it but I've been seeing it at the BSS and in ads in magazine and the before and after pictures are like wow. Some of the women were bald and the sides and most of their hair grew back. 

Here's a link. http://www.sallybeauty.com/hair-growth-treatment/SBS-370301,default,pd.html?cgid=Men01

((HUGS)) to all you ladies. I know how devastating hair loss can be. I'm glad OP made this thread so that we can support each other.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 17, 2010)

Thanks Locabouthair, yeah, we need all the support we can get.  (((BIGGER HUG)))

I'll click on the link and see how that product looks.

If anyone has any experience with it, please post.


----------



## yvette (May 18, 2010)

locabouthair said:


> My temples thinned when I was wearing half wigs because I was wearing my hair pulled back too much with the wig.
> 
> I made a thread about it here. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=462578
> 
> ...



I know how you feel. My hairline is getting a bit thin and I know that must be a result of my wigs. So, I have to doctor on that to see I can get it thickened up. I was flirting with seeing a trichologist as well but the one I found in Dallas, I wasn't so sure of. I need to see if there are any reviews of this trichologist before I run to go spend my money.

I got my hair cut this weekend (remaining relaxer ends cut off) and it is in a bob. I think the best thing I can do for now is lightly oil my scalp and massage and put my wigs away for awhile and wear my hair. I have a feeling that is what the derm is going to say.........lol


----------



## SelfStyled (May 18, 2010)

^^^ Be careful with the wigs, full wigs will wipe my hairline out in a sec, but I have had good luck w/ half wigs. Your smart to give them a rest for awhile.  

I am liking JBCO on my edges- I am seeing lots of baby hair


----------



## Vintageglam (May 18, 2010)

^^^ Yvette - just to put in my two cents.

I don't think half wigs are a bad styling option, I just feel that you need to choose your half wigs carefully.  i.e. you can make sure they sit about 1/2 an inch behind the hairline and find a safe way to secure.  Also avoid half wigs that require lots of styling or tension to blend.

If in doubt match the half wig to your hair and not the other way round.


----------



## Bklynqueen (May 19, 2010)

LynnieB said:


> *Have you ever had your water supply, house or water pipes tested for lead?*



No I didn't and I'm in the process of doing that now.   I've been washing my hair in the sink and boiling water.  I also use a Nettle tea and Coffee rinse after using a conditioner that I mix with garlic juice.  So far, no more itchies and I'm getting some growth.  I'm scheduled for an endoscopy on Sunday to see about my stomach, not looking forward to it but hopefully I can get some relief.  Will keep all posted.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 19, 2010)

Found this information on Minoval...have read good reviews about  it.

MINOVAL HAIR REGROWTH TREATMENT
Solution 2%, Solution 5% Extra strength, Plus, MOB, Shampoo, Conditioner, Leave-in Conditione, Relaxer

MINOVAL Lotion
helps prevent hair loss,
and stimulates new
growth, at the root.

How?

1) MINOVAL Lotion stimulates and enlarges 
hair follicles that have shrunken over time 
due to a combination of hormonal activity 
and heredity. So it's actually reversing the 
hair loss process.
2) MINOVAL Lotion also prolongs the growth 
period of hair. In the natural life cycle of the 
hair, a growth phase alternates with a resting 
phase. When your hair has extended growth 
phases, it is able to become thicker and 
longer.
3) MINOVAL Lotion repairs the scalp from 
the damages caused by using hair relaxer or 
the sun, and prepare your scalp for new 
growth.

BUY NOW
Contact Information
Email : [email protected]

To order Minoval Plus or Minoval MOB write to:
KNN  Distributors
P.O. Box 213063
Royal Palm Beach, FL 33411
MINOVAL DROPS
2% & 5%
M
While the FDA approved Minoxidil for men in 1988 and for women in 1991, Minoval was already in use in Haiti since 1984. Having 
extensively studied hair thinning and hair loss, the makers of Minoval have established themselves as leading experts in the science and 
treatment of this condition, for men and for women.
Perhaps of greater comfort to you is the fact that it contains minoxidil, the only ingredient the FDA has approved for the treatment of 
hereditary hair thinning in women.
Minoval  is a topical solution that is applied to your scalp. It does not affect hormones. So among other reasons why women choose it is the 
fact that Minoval  is safe and doesn't require a prescription.
The scientific research shows why Minoval is safe and effective:  no major side effects were reported by the dermatologists who conducted 
extensive clinical studies.  
Other Considerations. A small percentage of users — about 6% — experience scalp irritation. If that happens to you, make sure you have 
been using a gentle shampoo — like Minoval Plus Shampoo and Rinse. You can also use a mild dandruff shampoo twice a week to help 
keep your scalp healthy. If the irritation still doesn't clear up, stop use and see your doctor.
It is important that pregnant or nursing women do not use Minoval.


----------



## Vintageglam (May 19, 2010)

^^^ what is the active ingredient Bronzed?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 19, 2010)

Positively Radiant, There's minoxidil in it and other stuff.  However, my research has shown that the hair doesn't come out once you discontinue usage (which happens with minoxidil/rogaine).


----------



## Vintageglam (May 19, 2010)

I wonder why you could discontinue this but not traditional Minoxodil?


----------



## Bklynqueen (May 19, 2010)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Found this information on Minoval...have read good reviews about  it.
> 
> MINOVAL HAIR REGROWTH TREATMENT
> Solution 2%, Solution 5% Extra strength, Plus, MOB, Shampoo, Conditioner, Leave-in Conditione, Relaxer
> ...



I've used Minoval and I honestly could not use it for long because it made my scalp itch terribly!  I have an old jar and I wonder if I should mix a little in my hair concoctment w/ MN?  I can try and see what happens..


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 19, 2010)

Wanted to share my progress with The Survivors...There is hope, you guys.  Just don't give up.


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=11007906#post11007906


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 19, 2010)

Not sure, but I think it's due to the added ingredients..?



PositivelyRadiant said:


> I wonder why you could discontinue this but not traditional Minoxodil?


 
I would try it and see how it goes, if I were you.  But you know, they say when your scalp is itchin' - some hair is growin'.



Bklynqueen said:


> I've used Minoval and I honestly could not use it for long because it made my scalp itch terribly! I have an old jar and I wonder if I should mix a little in my hair concoctment w/ MN? I can try and see what happens..


----------



## Vintageglam (May 19, 2010)

Hi Bronzed did some LHCF assisted searches and people have in fact had exp of the hair not growing as well when the Minoval was discontinued.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 19, 2010)

Okay, I definitely did not read those posts.  

Did hair loss/balding return?  
Or did the growing slow down/stop?  

If the growing slowed, I can believe that, because I would imagine that you'd need to continue using the growth aid to continue obtaining faster/thicker growth.  

Now, if the hair that grew fell out, well, that's a different story altogether.


----------



## Vintageglam (May 19, 2010)

^^^ no i believe the growth/ progress slowed down or stopped as in the case of regular Minoxodil (sp).

I think if I go down the chemical route I at least want my results to last.


----------



## SelfStyled (May 20, 2010)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Wanted to share my progress with The Survivors...There is hope, you guys. Just don't give up.
> 
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=11007906#post11007906


Wow! Thanks so much for sharing your pics- they are very inspirational for sure. I'm in it to win it- thanks so much for the encouragement.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 20, 2010)

Glad I offered some inspiration, SelfStyled, your hair is looking quite lovely, I might add....


----------



## flowinlocks (May 24, 2010)

*Figured I'd post this here also. It may help someone.*


*Eclipta Alba/Bhringraj out does minoxidil*

*Hair growth promoting activity of Eclipta alba in male albino rats *

Abstract Alopecia is a dermatological disorder with psychosocial implications on patients with hair loss. _Eclipta alba_ Hassk. is a well-known Ayurvedic herb with purported claims of hair growth promotion. In the reported work *attempts were undertaken to evaluate petroleum ether and* *ethanol extract of E. alba Hassk. for their effect on promoting hair growth in albino rats*. The extracts were incorporated into oleaginous cream (water in oil cream base) and applied topically on shaved denuded skin of albino rats. *The time (in days) required for hair growth initiation as well as* *completion of hair growth cycle was recorded*. *Minoxidil 2% solution was applied topically and served as* *positive control for comparison.* *Hair growth initiation time was significantly* *reduced to half on treatment with the extracts, as compared to control animals. The time required for complete hair growth was also significantly reduced. Quantitative analysis of hair growth after treatment with petroleum ether extract (5%) exhibited greater number of hair follicles in anagenic phase (69 ± 4) which were higher as compared to control (47 ± 13). The result of treatment with 2 and 5% petroleum ether extracts were better than the positive control minoxidil 2% treatment.* Source

*Natural hair loss formulations show up competition*

*Indian scientists have found a natural-based ancient Ayurvedic remedy for hair loss that outperforms the commercial competition, cashing in on the growing popularity for natural products and the extensive market for hair loss treatments. *

The three herbs _Cuscuta reflexa, Citrullus colocynthis_ and _*Eclipta alba*_ have long been known for their hair growth-promoting potential and *scientists at the Dr H.S. Gour University in Madhya Pradesh, India, have recently tested various formulations of these herbs on laboratory rats.* 

Three different polyherbal creams were applied topically to the shaven dorsal skin of rats, the most effective of which outperformed minoxidil (2 per cent) the active ingredient in one of the leading hair loss treatments Rogaine, a product that claims to prevent further hair loss in four out of five men. 

Ram Kumar Roy and his team found that both *the initiation and the completion of hair growth occurred earlier in rats treated with the most effective of the polyherbal formulations (day 4 and day 17 respectively) in comparison to those that had received topical applications of minoxidil (2 per cent) (day 6 and day 20) and control rats (day 12 and day 24). *

*It appears that the treatment primarily causes the hair follicle to switch from the telogen (rest) phase to the anagen (growth) phase along with encouraging the retention of the late anagenic hair follicles. *

*Furthermore the team noted the quality of the new growth as soft, silky* *and shiny,* surprising as some of the previous tests of monoherbal fomulas containing _C. reflexa_ and _C. colocynthis_ had resulted in growth of coarse, rough hair, *attributing this to the addition of the herb E. alba, similarly traditionally believed to improve the shine and texture of hair. *

*This suggests that the formulations may be helpful in the treatment of alopecia, caused by hair follicles moving prematurely into the telogen phase* where they are abruptly shed, the most common form of which being male patterns baldness suffered by 60 per cent of men, according to a study by scientists at Vancouver General Hospital. 

The biological mechanism that lies behind the success of this treatment is currently being investigated by the team, who are confident that the commercial applications of their formulations will be extensive. 

The worldwide market for hair loss treatments was estimated in 2006 at $1 bn and Euromonitor has identified the area as having potential for further growth as it taps into the burgeoning market for male grooming products. 

Mayank Thakur, a member of Roy's team stated that "_the present work was based on the Ayurvedic literature where these herbs have been used for many years in order to treat hair related disorders and alopecia"_ thus appealing to the extensive consumer interest in personal care products containing plant extracts.

Source


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 25, 2010)

Thanks, Flowinlocks, I'll research this a bit more...better than minoxidil, hmmm?

Do you know anything else about this?  Is it still in development mode?


----------



## flowinlocks (May 25, 2010)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Thanks, Flowinlocks, I'll research this a bit more...better than minoxidil, hmmm?
> 
> Do you know anything else about this? Is it still in development mode?


 





Don't know anything else about the study. However Bhringraj has been always been described as the Herb for hair loss in Ayurveda. I use it in my tea rinses and and a paste mixed with cond. It's one of the moisturizing Ayurvedic herbs. It leaves the hair buttery soft. The oil promotes sleep so be sure to use it at night.





*Product Description*

Maka Bhringraj Powder 50g Hesh Maka

Maka (Bhringraj) - cleap scalp, cleaner skin

Hesh Maka is the more commonly known Bhringraj powder.

Hesh Maka powder is a unique Ayurvedic formulation that aids the treatment of scalp and hair problems. The powder, when massaged into the scalp as a paste, helps remove scurf or incrustations that may have formed on the scalp. In fact, it also cures alopecia. The products advantages go beyond hair application. When applied on the skin, it helps cure various skin diseases.

Briefly Hesh Maka powder has the following advantages: 

- Removes scurf
- Cures alopecia
- Makes hair dense and promotes hair growth
- Cures skin disease.

Ingredients: Maka Powder (Eclipta Alba)


Info from herbal research thread.


----------



## Sade' (May 26, 2010)

Two links I discovered yesterday...

http://wcbstv.com/health/baldness.hair.follicles.2.1712842.html

http://www.mesotherapyworldwide.com/Hair_Loss.htm#ALOP


----------



## Bklynqueen (May 26, 2010)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Wanted to share my progress with The Survivors...There is hope, you guys.  Just don't give up.
> 
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=11007906#post11007906



EXCELLENT PROGRESS!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 26, 2010)

Thanks, Bklynqueen!

How's everyone doing?


----------



## lizzyb168 (May 26, 2010)

Hi Ladies, 

I just wanted to add my experience with traction alopecia. 

Basically i've had it since i was 16 (im now 22) and when i first got it, i freaked out and went into depression. I just remember not wanting to go out and not having anyone i really could discuss it with. I went to a dermo, who prescribed me cream, but that didnt work! From what i remember, I didnt see it at first and then all of a sudden a patch on the left side of my head where there was no hair! Later on i learned that the hair dresser which i was reguarly seeing at that time had noticed the patch but DIDNT TELL ME! She said it was small and thought nothing of it!   

To move along, after i while i just got used to it and focused on other things (came out of my depression) but i still was relaxing my hair. The size of the patch stayed around the same size for years so i was just glad that it didnt spread across my head. 

I have gone to a few normal doctors who have had a mixed response. Some saying that it looks like the follicles have given up and are too damaged and others saying it will grow back. I personally think through natural remedies my hair will grow back, but i also believe the healing has to start from within. 

Today is 1 year since i relaxed my hair (Im Transitioning) and to be truthful i havent seen a great improvement, but it is only now that im starting to really focus on making this patch smaller.  

These picture of what my patch looks like right now!

I have started to steam my hair every week and want to step it up to two times a week. When i do steam my hair i only wet my hair and add an oil, usually a mix of castor and rosemary oil. 

I also apply normal castor oil to the edges and the bald area around 3 - 4 times a week. I do think this has improved the thickness of my edges. 
I also take only fish oil supplements which in a few months are going to be switched to cold liver oil supplements and have also decided to eat yogurt every morning and if im still hungry scramble some eggs too. I might add a protein smoothie to this aswell. 

I am not expecting miracles, but hopefully i can get some growth and so the patch will get smaller.  

Hope everyones progress is going well!


----------



## SelfStyled (May 26, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Don't know anything else about the study. However Bhringraj has been always been described as the Herb for hair loss in Ayurveda. I use it in my tea rinses and and a paste mixed with cond. It's one of the moisturizing Ayurvedic herbs. It leaves the hair buttery soft. The oil promotes sleep so be sure to use it at night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Can you give me an Ayurveda for dummies ratio of maka powder:conditioner ?


----------



## Vintageglam (May 26, 2010)

lizzyb168 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I just wanted to add my experience with traction alopecia.
> 
> ...



Lizzyb - I just wanted to say that I relate to so much of what you said.  I have been trying to grow back my edges now for more than 5 years.  I also understand the depression that comes with it of not having a full hairline and having people stare at it.  Anyway I have recently resolved to start looking into implants and am now researching surgeons.

I recently realized that I am always talking about "when my edges fill in".  It's been 5 years and I have been fairly vigilant and so far my results have been sub-optimal.  I therefore just want to do something about it so I can stop feeling so self-conscious about it.  I just want a full hairline so I can get on with my life and feel feminine again.



SelfStyled said:


> Can you give me an Ayurveda for dummies ratio of maka powder:conditioner ?



Me too


----------



## lizzyb168 (May 26, 2010)

Positively Radiant, if you feel that you want to try implants then do it. I have also looked into them in the past just in case my alopecia spread.  At that point i wasnt really into them because i was relaxed and i remember it said something like you couldnt relax you hair or pull it back to much, etc etc.  Make sure u keep researching about it throughley and if you do decide to do the implants, make sure ur 100% certain. 

Until i throughly try natural remedies on my alopecia for another couple of years, i will not look into hair implants.  And yes, depression wasnt pretty. When ever i would go out i would think that people could see it and get anxious. I was young and it just got to me so bad. Im Still Young, but 6 years on, i dont think of it as the end of my life, i dont feel conscious in public anymore and i dont mind people knowing about it. 

What i would say is that by addressing the issue of what other people think about my alopecia really helped me in my acceptance of it and the ways i should move forward.  By not caring what other people think, i am able to stop being so stressed and paranoid and i am so much more relaxed and that is always a good thing. Also i am able to address this situation with a clear mind and understand it will take time, maybe the rest of my life!!! and i am no longer looking for a quick fix!!!


----------



## Vintageglam (May 26, 2010)

lizzyb168 said:


> Positively Radiant, if you feel that you want to try implants then do it. I have also looked into them in the past just in case my alopecia spread.  At that point i wasnt really into them because i was relaxed and i remember it said something like you couldnt relax you hair or pull it back to much, etc etc.  Make sure u keep researching about it throughley and if you do decide to do the implants, make sure ur 100% certain.
> 
> Until i throughly try natural remedies on my alopecia for another couple of years, i will not look into hair implants.  And yes, depression wasnt pretty. When ever i would go out i would think that people could see it and get anxious. I was young and it just got to me so bad. Im Still Young, but 6 years on, i dont think of it as the end of my life, i dont feel conscious in public anymore and i dont mind people knowing about it.
> 
> What i would say is that by addressing the issue of what other people think about my alopecia really helped me in my acceptance of it and the ways i should move forward. * By not caring what other people think, i am able to stop being so stressed and paranoid and i am so much more relaxed and that is always a good thing. Also i am able to address this situation with a clear mind and understand it will take time, maybe the rest of my life!!! and i am no longer looking for a quick fix!!!*




I so feel you on the bolded.  I have had to learn to be thick skinned.  

I am not relaxed at the mo (I am sporting a 3 inch TWA) so that is not a problem. 

However does this mean that I would never be able to relax?  Or would that just be while I have the implants?


----------



## lizzyb168 (May 26, 2010)

I think i remember it saying when people have the implants and then have a relaxer with that, it only does more damaage to the hair and by that i mean your relaxed hair and the implanted hair.  It was so long ago that i dont even remember exactly what it said, but i will try to find some information about it asap for the benefit of you and this thread.


----------



## Vintageglam (May 26, 2010)

^^^ I would really appreciate that 

Thanks!  Btw where did you have your consultation? - London?

I am thinking if having it done in NY.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 26, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> Can you give me an Ayurveda for dummies ratio of maka powder:conditioner ?


 



Sure I usually mix about a tablespoon in my favorite cond. Since it's so moisturizing it works well with a dc, but it will amp up your cheapie conds. as well. I mix in enough cond. till it's smooth like pudding. As with any Ayurvedic treatments you will want to make sure you do this on preoiled hair. I prefer to oil a few hour ahead or over night then do it on dry hair. 

I part my hair and smooth it on like relaxer. Concentrating on ng then pulling to the ends. DO NOT comb your hair while the mixture is in. After everything is well coated. I apply a plastic cap and let it sit for at least an hour. When you finally rinse your hair will be so silky and soft, even after it dries.

A few extra tips, If you mix up too much, don't worry because it's easy to do. The powders tend to swell when wet. Just cover the bowl and save it in the fridge till next time. Also if you feel like you still have "grit" in your hair after rinsing. Just follow up with a regular cowash.


----------



## lizzyb168 (May 26, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> ^^^ I would really appreciate that
> 
> Thanks!  Btw where did you have your consultation? - London?
> 
> I am thinking if having it done in NY.




Ill look for that info 2morow. And yeh i had my consultation in london via the NHS so i didnt have to pay for anything. BUT i still intend to go bk to a dermatologist to run more tests but nxt time i will do it via private healthcare and will definately look at otha countries such as the US. Is there any specific reason 4 choosin NY?


----------



## AgapeQueen (May 26, 2010)

Rockette said:


> Hey scotchbonnet. I have tried many things over the years. When I went to the derm, all my blood work was normal but I was diagnosed with alopecia. One derm a few years ago gave me some steroid injections and a creme to rub and my hair grew back nicely but then I got pregnant with my second child and had postpartum hair loss again and it usually happens in my back nape area and on my sides. With my last delivery in 2007, my hair came out in the back, both sides and now the top so I went to see another specialist and she said I had scar tissue damage from (we are not sure what) anyway she did not do injections but gave me some type of steroid like creme, (sorry the tube is upstairs some where) I used that for about 4 weeks but I was not seeing any progress, matter of fact it seemed like it was getting worse. I did some research on the prescription and did not find many things on it but I did see one article where it said it CAN cause hair loss so I stopped using it. I left my hair completely alone with no special cremes applied to it for about 2 weeks then I started using the essential oil blend or the moe grow recipe (both can be found on this site). It has helped a lot because now, my nape and sides and even the top have grown in nicely, my temples are still struggling but I hope it will get there soon. However, I would like to have one more child so I know that I may very well go through this again.


 

What type of alopecia did the derm state that you have? I have androgenic alopecia- I was told by the derm to use rogaine... I have been using it for a few weeks and I'm not really a fan. It makes my hair so DRY! 

Have you ever used this? If so what were your results?
I wanna use something natural! I'm thinking about all these oils that you and the ladies are speaking of... ??


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 26, 2010)

Now I have been an ayurvedic fan since I decided to go natural.

I use brahmi, maka, amla, henna, cassia, indigo, fenugreek, horsetail, nettle...and all the oils, vatika, coconut, amla, brahmi, maka, shikaikai and/or a combination of them all.

(Check out the *ayurvedic support thread* for more information.)

I am very very simple in my mixes.  I generally take a tablespoon of maka, brahmi and amla and mix into a cup or so of Lekair conditioner (or whatever I have at the time, usually shea butter version) with a dollop of coconut oil and amla oil.  I, like Flowinlocks, apply it to my scalp and hair like a relaxer - I am very heavy handed .  I baggy and sometimes leave it in overnight, definitely for an entire day.  I used to do this weekly.  Now, maybe twice a month.

To the above mix, i sometimes use 3 tablespoons of cassia (nuetral henna) or henna with a little water to make it smoothable.  I do NOT let the henna develop color because I do not want red hair.  This helps thicken the hair and give it volume.  You could do this weekly if your hair can tolerate protein.  At one time, I did this weekly for an entire summer.  I prefer to use cassia rather than henna.  I picked up all my ingredients at my local indian market for very little $.  I had really gotten lax on my reggie.  But i'm stepping up my game.  I did a cassia, brahmi, maka, amla deep conditioner two weeks ago and my hair and scalp thanked me for it.  I'll be able to devote more time to my hair this summer.

I know it seems like a lot, but it is very simple.  Get familiar with the herbs, and these are the most basic, easy to use.  Get the big 3, combine them in a container, mix them together and just scoop 'em out.  It took me 3 months to figure this was a much easier way to deal with this stuff, lol!

FYI, Amla brings out my curls, cassia (a lighter protein) smoothes out my hair, henna is a  heavy protein treatment.  Amla oil causes my hair to be pin straight (when it's already straightened). Shikikaikai (sp) cleans the scalp and the oil does not leave a build-up on the hair.

HTH!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 27, 2010)

Bumping....


----------



## lizzyb168 (May 27, 2010)

In relation to hair transplants, this is what i have found out so far:

After the transplant has happened hair begins to grow starting 3- 4 months and once growing the hair will continue to grow unless it too is subjected to repetitive braiding. 
and Im guessing this is subject to hair relaxing aswell. 

If the hair is repeatedly braided or is relaxed it will fall out. 

There is also alot of scarring which could develop and bumps on your head from procedures which have not gone 100% correct.  All the sites i have visited have stated that scarring is a reality that comes along with hair transplant surgery.

Just some more facts about hair transplant surgery:

Average Cost: $8000 which is around £5500 

Length of time for transplant surgery: 1- 2 hours

Number of Treatments:  One but usually more

Time taken to recover and be back to work: 7 days - 3 months


Im am still researching this so i will add more details later! HTH!


----------



## Vintageglam (May 27, 2010)

^^^ Thanks Lizzy - just the info I was looking for.  I also heard that braiding i.e. doing what you did before will again cause your hair to fall out.  I suppose this stands to reason.  I will research to find out if say the hair can be relaxed 1 year later after the scalp has healed and the danger of scar tissue has been reduced.

Thanks once again Lizzy


----------



## Vintageglam (May 27, 2010)

double post


----------



## lizzyb168 (May 27, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> ^^^ Thanks Lizzy - just the info I was looking for. I also heard that braiding i.e. doing what you did before will again cause your hair to fall out. I suppose this stands to reason. I will research to find out if say the hair can be relaxed 1 year later after the scalp has healed and the danger of scar tissue has been reduced.
> 
> Thanks once again Lizzy


 
Its ok! Im still doing research on it because i want to try and find specfic cases of black women who have had this surgery and their experiences.   

Yeh braiding will cause ur hair to fall out. So this therefore limits alot of styles you could do with your hair. You would have to consider whether the styles you are limited to now would be more or less than the styles you would be limited to after the hair transplant. 
And also you will probably have to have two or three treatments as i read that your scalp may not take to the implants properly.

From reading what i have read so far, Hair transplants surgery is a serious, serious thing and something i think i would only do if i tried EVERYTHING else and it didnt work.  All the scarring and bruising just freaks me out! 
It is interesting to read about though and obviously there must be alot of success stories for it to be so popular.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 27, 2010)

Survivors, 

I have a derm appointment in the morning. i intend on getting cortisone shots in my hairline.  I will see how it goes and update my progress.

I think wet bunning has thinned out my hairline, which was recovering beautifully. 

Please note. 

Always act as quickly as possible when you *think *you *may *have hairloss.  It is much more difficult trying to replace the hair once it's gone.  Be proactive.  I plan on attacking this aggressively, the hair i save is the hair i keep.

~B*


----------



## Vintageglam (May 28, 2010)

Has anyone here tried lasers to stimulate their under perfoming follicles (not the laser combs which have now been reviewed not to be strong enough.  Instead apparently the ones in the clinics are much better and much more effective.

Anyway here are a few links.  The first one is about how to make your own one but briefly goes into the science of why the ones in the clinic work better than the combs.

http://www.overmachogrande.com/index.php?/omg/do-it-yourself/original_laser_brush_instructions/

The second is one I have seen on eBay which basically seeks to replicate the laser hoods you would find in clinics and pay say $3,000 for a years course for.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170447893229

I am seriously considering this ladies to try and revive the follicles which may be struggling from the traction alopecia to survive.  It would also alleviate the need for me to do any massages which also potentially cause more trauma in traction alopecia where follicles have become subjected to minaturization and finer vellus hair has started to grow.

*Please feel free to post your thoughts?  Yay  or Nay ? *


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 28, 2010)

update.

Went to the derm - did bloodwork.  Results should be back soon.
Received cortisone shots in hairline - about, hmmm, 14 teeny-tiny, sharp pricks.
Doc wants me back in six weeks.
She (Korean doc) did not prescribe anything else - no topical creams/ointments, nada.  (say wha? - okay, i'll go back to my original derm, because he (African American doc) also prescribed shampoo/ointments/you name it)

This chic didn't want to give me the cortisone shots!  I'm like, hello, that's what I came here for!!  Okay, so, she gave them to me.  So hard to find good help.  

The very first derm i went to was *so *good, but i had to pay out of pocket - that got old, quick.  So when I finally relented and decided to cough up $$$, he moved 40 miles away.  

*sigh*

I'll take pics and chart my progress.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 28, 2010)

PRadiant, I had someone tell me that they purchased a laser comb and loved the results, but this person also had an immense, complicated reggie...and when you do that much stuff, it's hard to tell what works and what doesn't, you know?  i never saw her hair, before or after, so I can't really give an opinion on it.

I have considered it, though.  But, that's a lot of dough for something that may not work all that well.

I would like to hear more on this, hopefully someone has tried it and can share.


----------



## Vintageglam (May 28, 2010)

^^^ Thanks Bronzed

there are mixed reviews for the comb but very good reviews for the clinic strength hoods.  

I have looked into the cost of a course of laser treatments and it runs into the thousands and this cost a few hundred.

I want to use it as a last attempt before considering surgery???


----------



## lizzyb168 (May 28, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> ^^^ Thanks Bronzed
> 
> there are mixed reviews for the comb but very good reviews for the clinic strength hoods.
> 
> ...


 

QUestion: Is it really safe to use a laser treatment so close to your brain?


----------



## Vintageglam (May 28, 2010)

^^^ yep it's FDA Approved and uses Low level lasers so basically your home appliances are more of  a risk to you than these diodes.


----------



## lizzyb168 (May 28, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> ^^^ yep it's FDA Approved and uses Low level lasers so basically your home appliances are more of a risk to you than these diodes.


 
Hmmm interesting! I would love to see a review on it because I would use that as a serious option in the future.   

Good Work Girl!


----------



## Vintageglam (May 28, 2010)

^^^

This is a thread i found from a men's hairloss forum.

http://www.hairlosshelp.com/message...d=74331&STARTPAGE=1&FTVAR_FORUMVIEWTMP=Linear

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8CydqnNUmE&feature=related

There is also a vid on youtube from a US Doctors TV show which praises laser treatments in clinics.


----------



## lizzyb168 (May 28, 2010)

More Info:

Hair Loss Laser Treatments and Systems

Nowadays, there are many laser treatment systems available which have been proven to stimulate growth in approximately 70% of scalp hairs. During the treatment, the patient is made to sit in a dome-shaped setup which consists of flashing low-energy laser beams along the interior. The interior is just positioned two centimeters away from the scalp. When the light is focused on the scalp, it absorbs energy. This causes the adequate amount of blood to flow to the scalp, and also stimulates the deeper tissues. Generally, this treatment is accompanied by other hair loss remedies to achieve the best outcome.

Low-Level Laser Therapy (LLLT)

There is another treatment method known as the Low-Level Laser Therapy (LLLT) which is also effective, and shows results quickly. It not only contributes to new hair growth, but also meliorates the health and condition of existing hair. It is even known to have skin repairing capabilities, which is why it is used in scalp healing after a hair transplant operation.

An Opposition to laser therapy for African American Women:

Laser light hair replacement therapy actually does not offer much help or relief to African American women because light is sensitive to complexion. Laser light has to be able to tell the difference between your skin and your hair to be able to treat you effectively. Because African American women have dark skin and dark hair, laser light therapy for hair replacement will not work for them.


In addition a point of view for hair transplant surgery for AA:

Hair Transplant Surgery

If follicles are damaged beyond repair and the traction of your hair style has been going on a very long time, hair transplant surgery may be necessary to restore your hair line or any missing patches, says Dr. Callender, who specializes in performing the surgery for African American women. “Just because you have never seen advertisements on TV or in magazines for surgical hair replacement services showing African American Women does not mean it is not for you. This surgery can restore an African American woman’s healthy hairline and self-esteem.”  But, advises Dr. Callender, “it is very important to find a surgeon skilled and experienced in working with African Americans because of the different hair texture, keloid formation tendencies regarding scarring, and the different race-specific original reasons for the hair loss.”


More info will be added....


----------



## ajoke (May 28, 2010)

lizzyb168 said:


> More Info:
> 
> Hair Loss Laser Treatments and Systems
> 
> ...


 
Wow, you ladies are a mine of information. Well done.

Is it only me that finds the bolded parts of the above information dodgy?


----------



## lizzyb168 (May 28, 2010)

in what way do u mean?


----------



## Vintageglam (May 28, 2010)

^^^ This is odd bc I saw a trichologist who once gave me this very treatment but I did not understand the benefit at the time.  Also if your hair is parted and twisted I am sure some benefit would be derived especially at thinning temples where there is less hair to confuse the laser.

Also if you have hair in a spot does it really matter if "the laser cannot differentiate" bc essentially you are looking to fill in balding spots.  

ETA:  Alternatively you could just wear a white mesh cap over your head so as not to confuse the laser.... :scratchch


----------



## ajoke (May 28, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> ^^^ This is odd bc I saw a trichologist who once gave me this very treatment but I did not understand the benefit at the time. Also if your hair is parted and twisted I am sure some benefit would be derived especially at thinning temples where there is less hair to confuse the laser.
> 
> Also if you have hair in a spot does it really matter if "the laser cannot differentiate" bc essentially you are looking to fill in balding spots.
> 
> ETA: Alternatively you could just wear a white mesh cap over your head so as not to confuse the laser.... :scratchch


 
What she said. I can't believe there is no way to avoid 'confusing' the equipment and that surgery (the more expensive option) would be recommended.


----------



## lizzyb168 (May 28, 2010)

From what i have read so far, i believe that laser therapy can be effective for AA women and shouldnt be ruled out. Definately in places where there is little hair, it would be really effective.

but if low level laser therapy can't properly differentiate between the dark hair and the dark skin, doesnt that mean that not all the laser light will be absorbed into the scalp in that particular area and the light which is hitting the dark hairs would be deflected and so the treatment would not be as effective as it should be?!


----------



## Vintageglam (May 28, 2010)

ajoke said:


> What she said. I can't believe there is no way to avoid 'confusing' the equipment and that surgery (the more expensive option) would be recommended.



Hey Ajoke,  I was actually using a crude example.  But when boiled down to the science,  I think they are essentially saying that different frequencies of laser would be effective for different colours/ skin shades ect.  So I suppose the simple solution as I stated earlier would be;

1. Don very thin flesh coloured cap
2. Get a laser machine with the correct frequency for AA skin

In any event this is why you have to use a specific type of Cathode so that the laser can effectively penetrate to the right depth of the sub-dermal layer.  



lizzyb168 said:


> From what i have read so far, i believe that laser therapy can be effective for AA women and shouldnt be ruled out. Definately in places where there is little hair, it would be really effective.
> 
> *but if low level laser therapy can't properly differentiate between the dark hair and the dark skin, doesnt that mean that not all the laser light will be absorbed into the scalp in that particular area and the light which is hitting the dark hairs would be deflected and so the treatment would not be as effective as it should be?!*



I think its exactly the reverse as in that it would deflect it all, hence why there is all that chat on the men's forum about having short hair so that the laser can get through to the scalp.

Essentially I think this means that this treatment works best with a certain frequency of light hitting a certain skin tone which will absorb as opposed to deflecting the light.

As I said earlier - v_*ery thin white mesh cap*_, could solve that....:scratchch


----------



## Vintageglam (May 28, 2010)

ajoke said:


> What she said. I can't believe there is no way to avoid 'confusing' the equipment and that surgery (the more expensive option) would be recommended.



ETA:  I also wanted to add that it's very important to look at the source of where information is coming from.  For example it is clearly in the interest of a Surgeon to be very pro surgery and want to push it as opposed to considering non-surgical alternatives off the bat.


----------



## lizzyb168 (May 28, 2010)

Hmm thats very interesting about the men's forum and the short hair.  
I should have posted the links for you, but i read that part and similar explainations on private doctors websites who specialise in laser therapy. 

Its a shame that there is not more information or examples regarding AA hair and these treatments.  I will definately keep researching it though because i think it would be useful along with the other natural aids i am looking to use.  Gotta start saving my pennies.


----------



## Vintageglam (May 28, 2010)

^^^ Hey Lizzie can you post the info from the other forums you are talking about above?
TIA


----------



## Vintageglam (May 28, 2010)

http://searchwarp.com/swa242863.htm

LOW LEVEL LASERS stimulate cell function. The effect is not thermal as  in the case of surgical lasers. These non-surgical therapeutic lasers  are certified Class 3A by the FDA. The energy produced by the photons of  these lasers is low and does not have a thermal component that can  cause injuries to users and/or operators. This low level energy does not  alter molecular structures, but STIMULATES the body's mechanisms to  REPAIR AND HEAL itself. 

Low level (energy) laser light photons are absorbed by the chromophores  within the cells. This induces increased production of cellular energy  in the form of ATP, which leads to normalization of cell function, pain  relief and healing. These effects are especially striking in areas of  the body where cells are under stress. 

The photo-energy from these low level lasers is low and remains a long  way below the levels needed for ionization of the atoms and molecules of  the cells. Thus no induction of cancer growth has been linked to these  lasers. The risk of eye injury is almost non-existent, but goggles are  recommended. 

LLLT FOT HAIR LOSS (ANDROGENETIC ALOPECIA) 

What type of laser device would benefit patients with androgenetic  alopecia? The devices being promoted must be safe for use. They must be  effective to meet the manufacturer's claims. The consumer must know what  he/she is buying, and the device must not expose the consumer to undo  risks. 

The therapeutic factors in choosing a laser are as follows: 

(a) The wavelength of the light is important as it determines  penetration depth in the target tissue. For example, red light at 670  nanometers penetrates greater than other lasers close to the red  spectrum. Since wavelengths of 670-690 nanometers support the oxidation  processes, it is believed that the 670 nanometer wavelengths show better  efficacy in therapeutics than lower wavelength lasers. 

(b) For hair applications, the first and most significant condition in  choosing laser wavelength is depth penetration, which should be  sufficient to target hair bulbs typically resting at 5-6 mm depth. 

(c) Visible red light at a wavelength of 660 nanometers penetrates  tissue to a depth of 8-10 mm so that the entire hair organ will be  covered to a depth just beyond the hair bulb. Visible red light could  theoretically be effective in the entire scalp and might include wounds,  cuts, scars, folliculitis, etc. 

(d) There is the question of continuous wave vs. pulsed operation of the  laser. Pulsed operation has been shown to stimulate tissue repair and  regeneration to a greater degree than continuous wave operation. Pulses  have been shown to stimulate cellular activity. Pulses can regulate  biologic rhythms or cycles. Finally, pulsed operation exhibits greater  anti-inflammatory effects than the continuous mode. 

The GOAL of LLLT is to increase the circulation of the blood to the  follicle area and to stimulate the hair organs (nerves, muscles and  growth centers of the follicle). The effects of LLLT to stimulate,  enhance or speed up the normal life cycle and production cycle of the  exposed hair follicles is presently being studied and will fast become  the science by which this technology will be judged: 

In 1996 Pontien published a Microcirculation study with the Laser Hair  Care Device and showed an increase in blood flow. 

In 2005 Weiss and McDaniel showed that photo modulation using visible  light can alter the expression of genes associated with the stimulation  of hair growth. They described it as more of a "minoxidil-like" effect. 

EFFECTS OF LLLT 

The physics of laser light, along with its known properties, led the way  to a practical application for low energy lasers in medicine. Various  studies have confirmed these properties on the living organism. Taken  together, the data points to the following effects of low level laser  light on the scalp: 

(1) Increased scalp blood flow and microcirculation by 20-30% 

(2) Increases nutrient supply to enhance hair growth 

(3) Stimulates and accelerates hair growth 

(4) Stops the progression of hair loss 

(5) Repairs and improves hair shaft quality 

(6) Reduces excess levels of skin 5 alpha reductase and DHT which  contribute to genetic thinning 

(7) Relieves scalp conditions such as psoriasis, seborrhoeic dermatitis,  itchy/scaling scalp (anti-inflammatory properties) 

(8) Normalizes sebum production (also increases production in under  activity and dryness and decreases production in over activity or  greasiness) 

(9) Reduces tight, tender scalp 

These effects also make LLLT excellent adjunct therapy for pre-operative  and post-operative Hair Restoration procedures. 

TREATMENT PROGRAMS 

In developing treatment programs with LLLT one must first consider  whether the treatment will be administered with a Class 3A laser  machine, with a hand held laser device, or with both. 

The larger Class 3A Laser Machine is a patented cool laser which creates  a soft halo of light around the scalp. The light is delivered from  multiple rotating laser positions designed to increase blood flow to the  scalp. There are 30 diode lasers rotating in a half sphere around the  head delivering pulsed low laser energy to the scalp. This requires  twice weekly or more visits to the clinic. The use of adjunct products,  including a vasodilator, is recommended. FDA approval for the use of  this laser for hair loss is pending. 

The hand held laser comb is a hand held wand-like instrument with laser  light ports arranged across its surface like the teeth of a comb. It is  used at home 3 to 4 times weekly for 10-15 minutes per use. It is easy  to use and convenient for the patient, so compliance is high. FDA  approval for its use for hair loss is pending. It is accepted as a  medical device in Canada. This allows advertising to make therapeutic  claims about the hand held laser device such as its ability to increase  the strength of scalp hair in men and women, its ability to prevent  scalp hair loss in men and women, and its ability to cause re-growth of  scalp hair in men and women. 

Studies with the hand held laser comb have reinforced these claims: 

In 2003, Martin Unger showed that LLLT has been found to have  biomodulating effects on human hair and hair follicles. 97% of the  patients studied had some benefit in improvement of hair  characteristics, stabilization of hair loss or hair re-growth (defined  by Unger as an increase of hair count by 11% or more from baseline). 

Santino and Markou, in 2003, studied 35 patients (28 males, 7 females)  with androgenetic alopecia on the LaserMax Comb. The treatment regimen  was an every other day application of the comb for 5-10 minutes for 6  months. The results showed that, all patients considered, 93.5% of  patients had a hair count increase and 78.9% had an increase in hair  tensile strength. 

There are ongoing FDA trials for men and women with thinning hair. These  individuals undergo two treatments per week with the hand held laser  comb for 6 months. All of the details of the trials are not available  but preliminary results show that in men, 10% had stabilization of both  frontal and vertex hair loss, 84.6% had re-growth of some hair in the  frontal area and 82.8% had re-growth of some hair in the vertex. In  women, 100% had stabilization of hair loss in the vertex, 87.5% had  stabilization of hair loss in the frontal area, 75% had re-growth of  some hair in the frontal area and 96.4% had re-growth of some hair in  the vertex. Thus far, no side effects or eye damage has been reported. 

CANDIDATES FOR LLLT 

Based upon the information thus far and the various clinical trials in  progress, a potential list of candidates for LLLT for hair loss is as  follows: 

Men and women between the ages of 18 and 65 

Thinning to moderate hair loss 

Patients ineligible for hair Restoration Surgery due to early stages of  hair loss 

Women experiencing diffuse or general thinning including the sides and  the back 

Pre and Post operative hair restoration. 

There are three general categories of user experience with LLLT as  regards to hair loss. 45% of patients will see positive results after 8  weeks of treatment, 45% will see positive results after 10-16 weeks of  treatment and 10% see improvement after 16 weeks. 

Finally, to give an idea of the types of laser programs that exist, the  Hair Restoration Group has three different programs. Patients choose a  program based upon specific needs. 

The IN-CLINIC PROGRAM consists of 46 sessions of LLLT over 12 months  with three cappilliscope readings to measure hair density. The AT HOME  AND IN CLINIC PROGRAM utilizes the hand held laser comb three times a  week for ten minutes at home with 12 monthly LLLT sessions in the  clinic. Finally, there is a POST-OPERATIVE LLLT PROGRAM consisting of 2  twenty minute sessions of LLLT per week for 8 weeks. The patients  undergoing post-operative LLLT notice that healing is accelerated,  scarring is minimized (especially in the donor area), graft growth is  accelerated, graft appearance is improved and post-operative swelling  does not occur. 

Richard P. Giannotto, MD is President and Medical Director of  Hair Restoration  Group, PC , in McLean, Virginia. He has studied and published  widely on the subject of hair loss and hair restoration, for which he is  a recognized international authority. 

For further information, please visit http://www.iwanthair.com.


----------



## Vintageglam (May 28, 2010)

Okay got some more info ladies:

http://www.softlasers.com/skin-lasers-faq.html

Does it work on darker / African American skin?
Yes. All skin colors receive the same rejuvenating effects of the Softlaser. However, in some cases longer periods of treatment time may be required for darker skin types.


----------



## Vintageglam (May 31, 2010)

Okay ladies so I got some more information from an eBay seller on the laser therapy helmet I am thinking of buying.  I have contacted some laser clinics in London and they have come back with quotes of 1,500 GBP mininum 1x week upto 6,000 GBP for 3x a week.

This helmet costs 400 GBP so I *"might"* invest in it.... :scratchch

Anyway here is the info (my initial email is at the bottom so you need to read from the bottom up i.e. backwards):

_______________________________________________________________________________

Dear PositivelyRadiant

Hello, the laser helmet will assist your hair growth as it stimulates blood and adds energy to the red blood cells on your scalp regardless of the hair type involved. We have many sikh clients who suffer with traction Alopecia due to tieing their hair up so tight in a turban. You will have no problem growing your hair back in. 
Anything else you need to know drop me a line at the clinic 0113 2553014 (Office hours)

Regards

Mr S.J Baruch
- laser.hair.growth	

________________________________________
From: PositivelyRadiant
To: laser.hair.growth
Subject: Re: PositivelyRadiant has sent a question about item #170447893229, ending on 18-Jun-10 11:03:36 BST - WOW, 104 Lasers, Forget the Laser Comb, 6 Mins Per Week
Sent Date: 31-May-10 16:10:43 BST


Dear laser.hair.growth,

Hi there thanks for your email.

I just however want to check that this laser device is appropriate/ recommended for use with Afro hair. I lost some hair at my edges and temples from the use of braided extentions and sew in hair extensions (otherwise known as weaves). I do not plan to use Minixidil bc I would not like to be life-long dependent on it and I am at that age where I would like to start having children soon so am adverse to using chemicals of this sort. I am however planning to use other follicular stimulants along with the helmet.

I am interested in this product and would like to buy one if its appropriate for treating my problem.

Best Regards
- PositivelyRadiant	

________________________________________
From: laser.hair.growth
To: PositivelyRadiant
Subject: Re: PositivelyRadiant has sent a question about item #170447893229, ending on 18-Jun-10 11:03:36 BST - WOW, 104 Lasers, Forget the Laser Comb, 6 Mins Per Week
Sent Date: 31-May-10 13:06:27 BST


Dear PositivelyRadiant,

Hello, thank you for your email. We assist many male & female with traction alopecia. The lasers stimulate blood to allow the hair to grow. we would advise you to use 2% minoxidil also on the affected areas to assist the growth. The CIV-104 houses 104 individual laser diodes which is very powerful for a home unit. It also massages the scalp during the process to stimulate the blood flow. As a hair loss clinic in Yorkshire we ask you to keep our company informed on your progress by mailing photographs from the beginning to the end of your treatment. Which hair extensions did you have fitted to cause this damage?
I hope this assists you,

Kind Regards

S.J Baruch
- laser.hair.growth	

________________________________________
From: PositivelyRadiant
To: laser.hair.growth
Subject: PositivelyRadiant has sent a question about item #170447893229, ending on 18-Jun-10 11:03:36 BST - WOW, 104 Lasers, Forget the Laser Comb, 6 Mins Per Week
Sent Date: 31-May-10 00:43:18 BST


Dear laser.hair.growth,

Hi there I have two questions:

1. I have traction alopecia from some badly installed extensions. Can this laser helmet be used to treat traction alopecia?

2. I am also of African descent and I am about the same colour as Naomi Campbell. Are the lasers/ diodes in the helmet appropriate for assisting in Afro hair growth. (I read somewhere that some machines may not be).

Btw I am also finding out this info on behalf of some buddies on a black online forum so any help you can offer us would be really appreciated.

Best Regards
- PositivelyRadiant


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 31, 2010)

Great work, PRadiant.  I might invest in one of these.  How much, again? (about $1000 usd) Are you leaning towards this purchase?

The salesrep sounded very confident that this would work.  I like that.


----------



## Vintageglam (May 31, 2010)

^^^ Hey bronzed they are about 400 GBP - but he says he will accept 370 GBP as an offer so that is about $530/550 Max + @ $45 delivery to the US with the current $ exchange rate.

I have included a link:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170447893229&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

x Stella


----------



## lizzyb168 (May 31, 2010)

Hmm this is very interesting. I seen it already while i was researching but wasnt sure.  If you're going to buy it i would love you to post a review.  I am quite sure that i will be using some type of laser treatment in the next six months and this might be exactly what i need. 

Good Work!


----------



## Vintageglam (May 31, 2010)

^^^ Hey Lizzie he also has a comb which is about 80 quid GBP but I think given the area of loss you have I think the helmet would prob be more useful.


----------



## Sade' (May 31, 2010)

Have u guys tried Colloidal Silver? I have read online where people have sprayed it on their scalp and taken it orally with great results. I want to try it.


----------



## Vintageglam (May 31, 2010)

^^^ Hey Sade please let us know how that goes.

I try to avoid heavy metals for health reasons.

p.s. I was not aware that you had hair loss issues???


----------



## Sade' (May 31, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> ^^^ Hey Sade please let us know how that goes.
> 
> I try to avoid heavy metals for health reasons.
> 
> p.s. I was not aware that you had hair loss issues???



Yes I have been diagnosed with Cicatricial Alopecia (scarring alopecia). Its in the crown about the size of my palm. 

I REALLY want to BC and wear a TWA but the hole is so obvious so I keep it long (CBL). One of the downfalls :-(

Wearing sew-ins don't help, it hides the problem for me. Luckily the surrounding hair keeps growing and I have not experienced any breakage from the weaves.


----------



## Vintageglam (May 31, 2010)

^^^ Sorry to hear that Sade and good luck with the silver and let us know how its goes


----------



## Sade' (May 31, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> ^^^ Sorry to hear that Sade and good luck with the silver and let us know how its goes



If I decide to use it I will def let u guys know...Thank u!


----------



## lizzyb168 (May 31, 2010)

That Colloidal Silver sounds dangerous! It says thats its a natural antibiotic, but there has to be some side effects to putting metal in the body.


----------



## yvette (Jun 1, 2010)

Ladies,

I am back from my appointment with the dermatologist. Here in Dallas, we only have a couple of choices for derms that treat black skin/hair. We have one black derm named Dr Blackburn that I went to once but never got to see him, I was passed off to one of his flunkies. Excuse me, but when you go to a doctor for the first time, I think it is imperative that you see the doctor, not another associate or PA. 

So, I went to see Dr Desai at the Center For Skin and Cosmetic Dermatology. He was a very pleasant fellow. I gave him some of my history: no relaxers in 11 months, uses all organic shampoos and conditioners, no heat, basically wearing wigs and half wigs, no redness, itching.  He checked my scalp and stated that I do have some thinness and it is attributed to something called "central centrifugal cicatricial alopecia" He stated that this is scarring of the scalp that is due to excess heating or using of chemicals. He stated that he sees this alot with African American women. He stated that I need to take Biotin (super dosage) and he gave me a rx for a steroid foam that I am to use every other day. I am to return in two months. He did say that I am not to use any chemicals in my hair but I could go back to wearing my wigs and half wigs. I asked him if my hair would thicken up. He said he is hoping that it would and that he has seen cases a lot worse than mine. He did have his assistant draw my blood to make sure that there are no other health issues going on. He said if there are no other health issues going on, he doesn't see why my hair shouldn't thicken up by using the foam and biotin. 

All in all, I liked him. He answered my questions, was pleasant and friendly. So, I have to get my rx filled and go get some biotin (though I might have some at home but I have to check) and I will go back on 8/3 for a check-up.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jun 1, 2010)

^^^ Hi Yvette that sounds really good and it sounds like you made a connection with the Dr and Trust him.  This is very impt in my opinion.

I also just wanted to add that Country life Biotin is supposed to be very good.  I am thinking of ordering some myself in addition to my hair vits.

Also you might want to try aloe vera gel on your scalp to help with the scarring.  The muco-polysaccharides in the aloe vera will also help stimulate your follicles and Aloe vera is pH balanced so should not upset your scalp or block your follicles.

HTH's


----------



## ajoke (Jun 1, 2010)

Ladies, I just saw this comment here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pUa-9A2aQg:

 Laser therapy is certainly﻿ no miracle cure, but it has been shown to help grow hair thicker and healthier. Your hair loss might be slowing down, but still progressing somewhat. Did you take any tracking photos? The hairline is the most difficult area to treat with laser therapy because there are fewer hair follicles there to begin with so laser will have less of an effect. Have you considered in-office treatments with clinical laser or prescription Propecia?

It was a reply made by Dr Baumann who apparently uses this therapy.


----------



## lizzyb168 (Jun 1, 2010)

Im happy you had a good appointment with the dermotologist Yvette.  I used to take biotin and it increased the thickness and rate of my hair growth.  I will probably go back on it, but for some people it does have some side effects. e.g. spots on face, bad dreams, bad period pain.


----------



## Sade' (Jun 1, 2010)

I was taking so many vitamins for a while that I don't know what was working. I hate it when I do that. I really truly believe that MSM and regular old prenatal vitamins were giving me everything I need. It doesn't affect my bald spot but it keeps the rest of my hair growing strong.


----------



## yvette (Jun 1, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> ^^^ Hi Yvette that sounds really good and it sounds like you made a connection with the Dr and Trust him.  This is very impt in my opinion.
> 
> I also just wanted to add that Country life Biotin is supposed to be very good.  I am thinking of ordering some myself in addition to my hair vits.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the suggestion of Aloe gel. I have some at home. I am going to get this foam stuff today and start using that. I think I will implement the gel in a couple of months. I want to see how this foam is going to work AND I need to get the results of my blood work back first. When I go back on 8/3 and if there are no underlying medical issues and the foam seems to be working, will ask the doctor about using aloe vera as well. 

He did say no more relaxers and said if I needed to have one, to get a kiddie perm. I told him my hair would laugh at a kiddie perm and it would be a waste of time and money. He laughed and said most people say that. 

I did ask him about my wigs and hair pieces and he said that I can resume wearing them.......YEAH!!! However, I think I am going to wait for a couple of months because I want to direct all my attention to using my rx and getting my scalp healthy.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jun 1, 2010)

Survivors, have you all tried Derma Smoothe Hair Oil?  I've heard some good reviews and have received a script from my new dr.  

I am soo excited!*!*


----------



## yvette (Jun 1, 2010)

lizzyb168 said:


> Im happy you had a good appointment with the dermotologist Yvette.  I used to take biotin and it increased the thickness and rate of my hair growth.  I will probably go back on it, but for some people it does have some side effects. e.g. spots on face, bad dreams, bad period pain.



I have taken it in the past, but stopped a long time ago. I think I still have some at home but I need to check and make sure it is the right kind and has not expired.


----------



## Sade' (Jun 1, 2010)

I really need something that will heal my scarring and develop new tissue and awaken my follicles. The area in my crown is smooth. Tissue has formed over the follicle opening as if I had trauma. Cicatricial Alopecia is no joke. There is potentially no chance for regrowth unless I surgically have the scars removed. So I've been told by countless Trichologists.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jun 1, 2010)

Try Derma Smooth,Sade,  the lady who told me about it said her smooth scalp areas refilled with hair, relatively quickly, too.

I just had a rx called in to the pharmacy.  If you google it, you'll learn more about it.  A side effect is excessive hair growth...


----------



## Vintageglam (Jun 1, 2010)

Yvette 

I would stay away from the kiddie perms some of them have been shown to have a harsher pH than adult perms thereby making them more dangerous for the scalp.  There is a thread here somewhere on LHCF listing the pH of some of the most popular relaxers and it has been suggested by some dermatologists that we should not use relaxers with a pH above 12.  Especially if you have fine hair or existing scalp problems.




yvette said:


> Thank you for the suggestion of Aloe gel. I have some at home. I am going to get this foam stuff today and start using that. I think I will implement the gel in a couple of months. I want to see how this foam is going to work AND I need to get the results of my blood work back first. When I go back on 8/3 and if there are no underlying medical issues and the foam seems to be working, will ask the doctor about using aloe vera as well.
> 
> He did say no more relaxers and said if I needed to have one, to get a kiddie perm. I told him my hair would laugh at a kiddie perm and it would be a waste of time and money. He laughed and said most people say that.
> 
> I did ask him about my wigs and hair pieces and he said that I can resume wearing them.......YEAH!!! However, I think I am going to wait for a couple of months because I want to direct all my attention to using my rx and getting my scalp healthy.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jun 1, 2010)

More laser info ladies:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mttk9qcVw3s&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pUa-9A2aQg


Quotes:

_Laser Therapy works on the hair you have, not the hair you've lost. Transplantation restores hair follicles to the depleted area. Laser﻿ therapy helps make hair follicles produce longer, thicker and healthier hair--this is important when you have an area that is miniaturizing due to hereditary hair loss. If the follicles are dead and gone, forget it--you will need transplants to restore that area. Find a board-certified hair doctor and do your research. --Dr. B. _


_alanbauman
1 month ago
@valiantfocker Laser therapy is certainly no miracle cure, but it has been shown to help grow hair thicker and healthier. Your hair loss might be slowing down, but still progressing somewhat. Did you take any tracking photos? The hairline is the most difficult area to treat with laser therapy because there are fewer hair follicles there to begin with so laser will have﻿ less of an effect. Have you considered in-office treatments with clinical laser or prescription Propecia? _


----------



## yvette (Jun 2, 2010)

Great googly-moogly! I picked up my foam from CVS today  and thank God, I have a flexible spending account!! The rx was for Olux foam and that is what I got, no generic rx. It was $264.74!!! It comes in a pump, net weight 100 g, so it is not that big. 

I really hope this stuff works because this is going to be a drain on my flexible spending account. The derm wrote my script for 3 refills, that is almost 800.00 bucks!!!

The only thing that might help to not use this whole bottle up too quickly is that I am suppose to use it every other day, not every day. So, we'll see. I just got done putting it on my scalp, hope it works!


----------



## lizzyb168 (Jun 2, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> More laser info ladies:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mttk9qcVw3s&feature=related
> 
> ...


 

Those youtube videos were really interesting. Especially that woman with the parting down the middle of her head. It obviously had filled in. In a couple of years, i bet everyone will be using them.  It will be the new 'in' thing to do. But obviously we're already ahead of the game


----------



## lizzyb168 (Jun 2, 2010)

yvette said:


> Great googly-moogly! I picked up my foam from CVS today and thank God, I have a flexible spending account!! The rx was for Olux foam and that is what I got, no generic rx. I was $264.74!!! It comes in a pump, net weight 100 g, so it is not that big.
> 
> I really hope this stuff works because this is going to be a drain on my flexible spending account. The derm wrote my script for 3 refills, that is almost 800.00 bucks!!!
> 
> The only thing that might help to not use this whole bottle up too quickly is that I am suppose to use it every other day, not every day. So, we'll see. I just got done putting it on my scalp, hope it works!


 
264 WHAT?!  U better start saving ur money but for that price, that ishh better work!


----------



## ajoke (Jun 9, 2010)

Just got back from the dermatologist. The Professor was so quick, took a glance at my scalp and said traction alopecia- I felt it was a bit stereotypical. Anyways, I had a deeper talk with his assistant. They gave me a prescription for a shampoo to help with the itching scalp, but I'm not supposed to use it until I wean my daughter. Also they took blood samples and took some hair for a hair biopsy, so I have to wait a week or two for the results. 

I feel like the doctor doesn't know the challenges a black woman faces, because I had my hair in loose cornrows and he said ' no more cornrows, or hairbands of any sort' What am I supposed to do then? I have natural hair and I feel like loose cornrows are the least tension style I can do right now. Maybe I should just shave the hair all off. I am thinking I might try to get an appointment in the UK or the US with a doctor who has more experience with black people. Meanwhile, I'll wait and see what the test results show.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm sorry your visit wasn't more worthwhile.  It definitely seems like they have 'canned' responses to hair loss, especially in African-American women.  Let us know how things go and if you pursue another doc.


----------



## ajoke (Jun 20, 2010)

Bumping! Ladies, what have you been up to? I will be going to the dermatologist this week for the results.


----------



## Bklynqueen (Jun 26, 2010)

ajoke said:


> Bumping! Ladies, what have you been up to? I will be going to the dermatologist this week for the results.



Any updates on your lab results?  I just ordered Folligen (http://www.folligen.com/), it should come in next week.  Hopefully, it works.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey, doing pretty good on my end, Ajoke and BQueen.  Been wearing my hair straight for the last month and i think it has helped my edges.  I also stopped wrapping and started pin curling (i just couldn't get it right, before).  This helped as well.  

How's everyone else?


----------



## Vintageglam (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey everyone how you all doing 

I have been MIA for a while as I just started a new job so been focussing on that.

Hey Lizzie got your pms so sorry for the haitus.

Anyway seeing as you asked about the helmet I will update here.

Basically I bought the lazer helmet and have just received it this week.  Apparently when you order it, it then has to be built from scratch.

I plan to use it for the first time this weekend as the instructions say use it on clean scalp and then apply growth aids afterward.

I will then update re my results.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow, PositivelyRadiant.  I can not wait until you post your review.  Nice to know you are doing well.


----------



## ajoke (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow, Positivelyradiant! Can't wait to hear your review as well. I need to run now, but will be back later to post an update on my lab results.


----------



## ajoke (Jul 1, 2010)

Update:
So my blood analysis and hair analysis were okay. My follicles aren't dead!!!!!!! The doctor put me on 5 mg Biotin and said to come back after weaning my daughter for topical treatment which they can't put me on now because it contains oestrogen. I had tried 5mg Biotin before, along with DE and got horrible flare ups so I was wary. This time I'm only using the Biotin and my antenatal vits. So far no significant flare up, except for the first day, when I promptly applied ACV. Worked like magic.
Also, he strongly adviced agains headscrves and tight cornrows. 

I have changed my regimen to washing every Wednesday and Saturday. Applying burdock root extract or nettle extract to my hair line every night, and I am drinking a LOT of water. Also, after washing, I do flat twists, which I take out the next day andmake a teeny ponytail (or bunny tail like someone called it 

So far, knock on wood, seems to be a good regimen. I am proud that I haven't had a weave or cornrows in almost 2 months. 

Positively radiant, looking forward to your helmet review with bated breathe!


----------



## yvette (Aug 7, 2010)

Just wanted to come back and update. I went back to my dermatologist for my check up. I am pleased to say that the areas were my hair was balding have filled in!!!! Woo-hoo!! The doctor was very pleased with my progress. I have been faithfully applying my foam every night and taking 5mg of biotin. 

I do not have my next check up until January. I was given another script for more foam and sent on my way. I am very happy. Now that I am totally natural I think that will only help to solve my scalp issues.


----------



## LynnieB (Aug 7, 2010)

lizzyb168 said:


> 264 WHAT?!  U better start saving ur money but for that price, that ishh better work!



Jeezus!  My derm gave me a handful of free samples he gets from the 'script pushers that constantly visit doctor's offices.  I had about 5 or 6 Olux aerosol cans.

Next time ladies, when your doc gives you 'scripts - PLEASE ask them if they have any samples!!  PLEASE.

Olux foam was one of the things I was using when my hair grew back.  I can't say whether it was THE ONE thing that got the hair growing or if it was any number of things that I was trying at the time.  I'd like to think it was a big catalyst.

Wishing all my alopecia ladies well!


----------



## Nonie (Aug 7, 2010)

ajoke said:


> Just got back from the dermatologist. The Professor was so quick, took a glance at my scalp and said traction alopecia- I felt it was a bit stereotypical. Anyways, I had a deeper talk with his assistant. They gave me a prescription for a shampoo to help with the itching scalp, but I'm not supposed to use it until I wean my daughter. Also they took blood samples and took some hair for a hair biopsy, so I have to wait a week or two for the results.
> 
> I feel like the doctor doesn't know the challenges a black woman faces, because I had my hair in loose cornrows and he said ' no more cornrows, or hairbands of any sort' What am I supposed to do then? I have natural hair and I feel like loose cornrows are the least tension style I can do right now. Maybe I should just shave the hair all off. I am thinking I might try to get an appointment in the UK or the US with a doctor who has more experience with black people. Meanwhile, I'll wait and see what the test results show.




Oh yeah, traction alopecia. _That's_ what the student in my doctor's office proposed and my doc thought it was a good guess.  I politely explained that I do my own hair and I do not pull, and I know how gentle I am because when I braid babies, they go to sleep. I also pointed out that had it been traction alopecia, it'd be more likely to happen along my hairline than in a random place in the back. Doc nodded in agreement while student just sat there looking confused. (I wanted to whisper to his baffled self, I'm an LHCFer  We know what's up, you see!)

I have mentioned Immunolabs but they are not cheap.  There was a time when my insurance Blue Cross Blue Shield was considered in-network (or is it the other way round) and so I'd only pay $10 copay (while w/o insurance it's almost $1,000). Now I have to pay as if it is out of network and so it's like $600+, but my doc passed on his savings and I ended up saving an extra $100. Thankfully, they do allow installment payments which you decide on the amount you'd like to pay monthly--so that's been a great help.

Anyway, in case you missed my posts about Immunolabs, they do blood tests that can determine if food may be causing you some negative effects, including hairloss. It's different from the allergy tests you might've had like scratch tests. I'd had one of those but it never nailed foods that don't agree with me the way this did. When I changed my diet per the results from Immunolabs, the itching stopped pronto. 

So if your tests don't show anything, I hope you can save up and get Immunolabs test done. You'd just call their 1-800 number and ask them for doctors in your area, and maybe what you can expect to pay on your insurance. Then ask them to tell you of doctors in your area who are members. You will be so surprised at how well you will feel if you tweak your diet so it's not hurting you, and you may just find your hair loss had something to do with that too.


----------



## yvette (Aug 7, 2010)

LynnieB said:


> Jeezus!  My derm gave me a handful of free samples he gets from the 'script pushers that constantly visit doctor's offices.  I had about 5 or 6 Olux aerosol cans.
> 
> Next time ladies, when your doc gives you 'scripts - PLEASE ask them if they have any samples!!  PLEASE.
> 
> ...




I am now using Olux-E. When I first went to the derm, I got script for Clobetasol ( it is the generic version) Now, when I was using the Clobetasol, it was only to be used once a day, the Olux-E I have to use twice a day. It also is kinda of "oily."At first, I thought I had some left over oil residue on my hair from my moisturizing and sealing but I used it right after I clarified my hair last night and noticed it was still somewhat oily. I guess it makes no difference as long as it works.

I had totally forgotten that we can run our prescriptions through RESTAT prescription program here at my job. So, I did use my flex card to pay for the 264.00 fill I got but after that, I ran everything through RESTAT and my refills were 10.00!!!! That is a HUGE difference.


----------



## Misshairdiva (Aug 7, 2010)

When I was 21 I wanted highlights. I went to a white salon and this woman who looked like a witch (she really did! Big mole on nose and everything) was hating on me and OVERLY highlighted the MIDDLE of my hair. JUST LIKE A SKUNK! I was looking crazy!! I had brown hair and the middle part was almost white all the way down my head! Then I went to a Black stylist who dyed my whole head a platnum blonde to "even out the color" and I wore that for a few months until the new growth started coming in, then.. I went back to the Black stylist and told him to BC all the colored hair off my head and put in a weave. For the next three years I was a weave wearing queen!!


----------



## detroitdiva (Aug 7, 2010)

I had thought of going natural for some time. So I just woke up and cut all my pretty hair off. 

The permed hair






My bc/ Notice the choppy job. Did this myself in the mirror. Lol.





Professionally cut with all the perm gone!! Colored my hair from a box. Before bleach damage







My hair was growing and six months later, I decided to put a bleach blond in my hair. I loved light hair, and I figured that since I didn't have a perm, I could have blond hair!






Well...I was wrong. My hair does not like bleach at all!! By my 1yr nappaversary, my hair was broken off and destoyed. I got especially pissed when I watched videos of girls whose hair was long and beautiful at their 1 yr natural mark.  I gradually grew some of the blond hair off and started my hhj April 6, 2010. I also bc again from this point! WHat a bummer!  But instead of being jealous, I became proactive! I decided to join LHCF and found inspiration.


Starting pics of HHJ in April 2010. Notice how bad my ends look and how rough the condition of my hair was.
















Here I am now as a result of my HHJ. I am feeling much better about my hair's future and length goals. No more coloring for me!! I;ve definately learned my lesson. 

Thanks to all of the girls at LHCF!! You guys rock!!!

July 2010: Just after seven months of my second bc


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 7, 2010)

Don't know if this has been posted...

http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/video?id=7578489


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey Survivors - You guys have been missed!  How's the frontline going?  We seem to be advancing, huh?  Onward and upward!!

Ajoke and Yvette, I'm so glad to hear of your sucess - Wooh-Wooh-Wooh!!!
That's pretty major and NOT to be overlooked. Any day you keep hair on your head, in your scalp and make major progress, is a VERY good day, imo.

Lynnie B, thanks for the reminder about Olux. I was on Luxiq at one while -- don't know why I stopped, it's also a topical foam (i'm gonna search my cupboards to see if I still have some). Cloebetesol, is the generic version- taking notes....keep it coming, you guys.

Don't sleep on DermaSmooth ( Thanks, Hair4romheaven --- about $47 without Insurance, most companies won't cover it)- I was making pretty good progress, until I experimented on my hairline (and started wrapping my hair) and then I suffered a mini/major setback. My head is in a good place, though. I started to get bummed out, but - I did this to myself. (My hairline was really looking good, you guys, it was filling it really nicely)

I just have to remember to stick to something for six months or more and document, document, document. *sigh*

Flowinlocks, I got sooo excited watching that video for female hair transplantation- until I stumbled, no fell across the cost!!!
$11,000 for two procedures
$7,000 for one - Insurance doesn't cover, ofcourse.

It looks pain-free and relatively simple, too....ahhh, well. I'll keep praying and believing for these herbs and meds to work, lol - and maybe in vest in a laser comb...or helmet a la Positively Radiant.

Speaking of, Positively Radiant, pleeeese come in and share your results. Yeah, I read your teaser ...good for you!

~Blessings,~B*

Not just SURVIVING but THRIVING in this war against Alopecia~~~~~~~


----------



## cutiebe2 (Aug 16, 2010)

I found two more small spots last night  They are small but more nonetheless. This lets me know that by body still has some type of auto-immune problem which it has not self corrected. I will be doing a Full Body Dedox starting in September. Hopefully that will give my body the opportunity to fix what is wrong

The previous spots have grown back, thank good, but now of course they are short hairs compared to the rest of my hair, so now I need to find styles to work with that. I will post update pics when I can


----------



## ajoke (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello Ladies, I have a quick question. I just bought a steamer a few weeks ago and I have been using it about twice a week since then. Today, I sat under the dryer to DC after washing my hair and I experienced some tingly, uncomfortable sensations on my right hairline(which is the part most affected by the hair loss). Has anybody else experienced this? What could it possibly be?


----------



## Natural Hair Stylist (Sep 8, 2010)

I so survived!!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 8, 2010)

Ajoke, I think that uncomfortable sensation may be a good thing.  I think it could be your follicles waking up and birthing healthy hair...I really do think it's something that's beneficial and not harmful.  Please keep us updated.

Glad to know you have survived, Natural Hair Stylist.  Care to tell us more?


----------



## ajoke (Sep 9, 2010)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Ajoke, I think that uncomfortable sensation may be a good thing.  I think it could be your follicles waking up and birthing healthy hair...I really do think it's something that's beneficial and not harmful.  Please keep us updated.



I will Bronzebombshell. Thanks for the support and encouragement. I am cautiously hopeful. I want to be able to say I survived someday.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 9, 2010)

I know that you will be able to.  I am certain that you will join our ranks as Ajoke, The Survivor.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Sep 10, 2010)

found another spot today ugggggg!!! Right on the crown of my head, small but still there!


----------



## Vintageglam (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Ladies 

Will post a 2 month update with the helmet this weekend when I have more time and I can pin my photographer down (i.e. hubbie).  There has definately been an improvement I have new baby hair sprouting up all around my edges.  I also seem to have a "ringed" around my head at the front just behind the new baby hairs which is more reluctant to grow which Ironically from braids, weaves and half-wigs where I was asking the braider "not to braid my edges" or where I left out hair to blend 

Anyway its growing.  The density is less but at least I have hair there now.  

I think lacewigs (UNGLUED and just pinned) have been much better for my hair than half wigs as they are lighter and there is LESS pressure from tightening up the strings at the back to make it sit tight and so you don't get the "friction" on the scalp at the front which rubs away vulnerable hairs.

Will be back ladies.


----------



## ajoke (Sep 14, 2010)

What happened to my last comment? erplexed


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 14, 2010)

Would you care to repeat your lost post, ajoke?

Congrats PRadiant!  That is some really good news.  I can't wait to hear more of your progress report.

Scalp friction.  The main reason I don't wear wigs tugging at my scalp, pulling out hair that i definitely need.

Cutie, Gosh, i'm so sorry you found another spot.  Has your reggie changed, any?

Survivors, keep thriving, not just surviving.  Wishing you all healthy heads of beautiful hair.


----------



## Jenaee (Sep 22, 2010)

I was just diagnosed with Alopecia Areata. I have a smooth half dollar sized bald spot at the top of my scalp. I've been to the derm and received a steriod shot a week ago. I don't feel any growth yet (as you can see I lack patience). I'm praying this works. This started out as a dime shaped spot in May and has grown to this. I'm trying to get all the tips I can so I'm....

*Subbing and Bumping*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for posting Jenaee, we're with you in this journey, and we know you'll be a Survivor, too!

Put on patience, my dear, because it'll take a litttttttle time, but you'll get there.

How often will you frequent the derm?  Make sure you keep your appointments and take pictures to note your progress.


----------



## Jenaee (Sep 22, 2010)

^^I'm going once a month for now. I'm due for 2 more shots. My derm says it works for some people but not all. And that if this doesn't produce results, we will move on to another treatment. She leans on the side of its an auto immune system issue than just stress (however, I kinda disagree. This has been a very stressful year for me). Which is funny because I just had a physical & my blood work came back ok.

I'm gonna hang in there...cuz I really have no choice but to trust & believe. I'm speaking healing over this


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 22, 2010)

That's the Spirit, Jenaee! 
Confess The Word over your hair and scalp, I do. 
I confess that God's Word says my hair is my glory ~ and I confess that my hair is long, thick and strong and grows all the way down to my butt, that it doesn't break or fall out, in Jesus' name! 

Most importantly, don't be moved by what you see (sometimes things get worse before they get better, it's a trick to get you off of your faith confession), it takes time for what you confess to manifest. It's coming, just give it time...it's coming...

The Word works, but you gotta work it.


----------



## locabouthair (Sep 22, 2010)

Bronze was the thinning at your hairline due to tension?

It's been about 10 months since I first noticed my temples thinning. (due to wearing half wigs, I'll never wear fake hair again ) I havent been babying it the full 10 months but I did thing there would be some progress by now. I was crying earlier because I was so upset. I'm thinking about a transplant because this spot is really bothering me.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Sep 30, 2010)

I went to another derm last week and he was great. He took some test and just called me yesterday to say the only thing was that I am slightly low in iron so I will work on that. Hopefully this is the last spot. Just crazy. I tried to do the full body detox and I was doing pretty well but I think since I was at school and couldn't focus 100% it wasn't effective. I just wasn't feeling detox symtoms so I stopped. But I still try to eat salads and drink tons of water. My regimen is actually pretty good. Co wash on Weds, DC on Sun, moisturize in between. 

I will be starting on some multi vitamins and such on Friday and always I will post progress pics as they come


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Oct 5, 2010)

how do u all feel about rogaine?

ok I had to edit b/c I want to explain my theory...

Rogaine is usually for gentic hair loss meaning that if it is internal yes you would have to use it for life!!
Topical treatmets are not fixing internal problems!!!

BUT if ur hair loss is not gentic (self inflicted - i.e. traction alopeica) I don't think you would have the adverse affects of hair loss if the treatment is stopped - esp if u are taking care of the new hair coming in and changing practices that could have caused the hair loss in the beginning....

what do u feel? I'm thinking of trying it...but right now I'm giving Nixon Follicle Booster a try...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Oct 5, 2010)

I think part of it, yes.  I have been wet bunning, and while it is has saved the majority of my hair, by mid-day, my head and scalp feels t-i---g-h-t.  Like I need to rewet and rebun all over again.  And I start off with a pretty lose bun, but you know how that goes, as it dries, it shrinks.  But the major thinning came from product usage.  I started a new topical treatment and it ATE up my hairline in front.  It was just too strong for my sensitive hairline...so I'm working on fixing that asap.




locabouthair said:


> Bronze was the thinning at your hairline due to tension?
> 
> It's been about 10 months since I first noticed my temples thinning. (due to wearing half wigs, I'll never wear fake hair again ) I havent been babying it the full 10 months but I did thing there would be some progress by now. I was crying earlier because I was so upset. I'm thinking about a transplant because this spot is really bothering me.


 
I'm glad to hear you had a great appointment.  It is such a relief to find a good doc - who knew it would be such a trial?  I haven't been able to fully detox, either, so you are not alone.   I look forward to your updates.



cutiebe2 said:


> I went to another derm last week and he was great. He took some test and just called me yesterday to say the only thing was that I am slightly low in iron so I will work on that. Hopefully this is the last spot. Just crazy. I tried to do the full body detox and I was doing pretty well but I think since I was at school and couldn't focus 100% it wasn't effective. I just wasn't feeling detox symtoms so I stopped. But I still try to eat salads and drink tons of water. My regimen is actually pretty good. Co wash on Weds, DC on Sun, moisturize in between.
> 
> I will be starting on some multi vitamins and such on Friday and always I will post progress pics as they come


 
Your theory sounds plausible to me.   A person would really need to know if their problem is external or internal for this to work, and for someone like myself, i've had to deal with both.  But I know this works, because Minoval is a popular product and the active ingredient is --- rogaine.  So you are right on target.
I wish i could take it without concerns of being a lifer...i just pause at anything i have to do FOR LIFE, ya know?  It's like a life sentence....I hear great things about nioxin.  I'm using Alter Ego Cren right now.  We'll see...


SimplyBlessed said:


> how do u all feel about rogaine?
> 
> ok I had to edit b/c I want to explain my theory...
> 
> ...


----------



## ajoke (Oct 16, 2010)

Bump! Bump! Bump!


----------



## gadgetdiva (Oct 16, 2010)

It started when I was 17 during my senior yr in high school I was stressed out. I started pulling from the top of my head. When I had a noticeable bald spot I could hide it wearing phony ponytails. By the time I was 19 I had pulled all of my hair out and all that was left was fine hairs that had grown back.  I wore wigs to hide it. My mom took me to a therapist who discovered I had what was called Trichotillomania.  I carried the shame around for almost 20 years. No one understood it, I didn't understand it. I do know this much; whenever I am stressed I tend to zone out and my hand goes right in my hair playing then eventually pulling. I decided to fight it 5 years ago when I had a cancer scare. Its helped that my s/o has a sister with the same problem but isnt as strong to fight it. I did have a set back earlier this year and saw a thinning spot but I am changing it. I'm resisting the urge to pull .  When I am at home I make sure that I have my hair wrapped and in a scarf especially if I am stressed and I don't have a handle on it. I refuse to spend more money on therapy(which didn't help) and prescribed meds. I began to pray on it.  Only two people besides myself really can share the joy in my accomplishment of having a full head of hair now and not hiding it in braids or sew-ins so that I can have a secret spot to pull.

I'm glad I saw this thread. I didn't read the entire thread yet (its 16 pages) I just wanted to share my story first. I encourage all ladies with this and all other forms of hair loss that you can fight it.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you for sharing, Gadgtdiva.  You are the epitome of a Survivor!  Congratulations on your full head of beautiful hair.

Prayer changes things.


----------



## lizzyb168 (Oct 17, 2010)

Mannnn my spot is itching like crazy today. Hasnt itched like this for a while. ugh! just had to get that out. 

Looking forward to the updates!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Oct 18, 2010)

Were anxious today,Lizzyb?  Anything happened out of the ordinary that could have triggered 'the itch?'


----------



## yodie (Oct 20, 2010)

This is a great thread. I think I have alopecia. I'm in my mid 30' and my nape has been bald since high school. I think relaxers and a bout with eczema (in my hair) really hurt my hair. My edges are also very thin. My hair doesn't take well to dyes, relaxers, weaves, etc. I'm just going to see a Derm about this. I don't know I was never taken in high school or why its taken me so long. I think I'm just having one of those aha moments that my bald nape isn't bald just because. Off to read the rest of this thread. I have an appt with the Derm on Friday. I'm prayiing that there's still hope for my hair. My hair dream has always been to wear my hair in a bun. That's all I want. I can't wait to see the derm on Friday.


----------



## yodie (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who shared their wonderful stories. My goal has changed. I now want a full head of hair and I'm making positive confessions over my hair. I've been praying about an answer to this for years. I'm determined to find it. Delayed is not denied. My derm has done pretty well with my skin. Just hoping he does well with my hair. For the ladies that had scalp examines, did you wash your hair before your appt? I have a hair appt and derm appt in the same day. 
Anymore updates ladies?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 18, 2010)

Gosh, Yodie, I don't know how I missed your posts.  I apologize.

My hair is feeling so thick and healthy, Thank You, JESUS!!!

I'm still working with my hairline, because I did have a setback (growth aides and rough stylist).  I am absolutely certain it will be okay.  The rest of my hair is thriving.

You guys CAN have the hair of your dreams.  Stay encouraged.  To quote Yodie, "Delayed is NOT denied."
~B*


----------



## yvette (Jan 10, 2011)

Update-

Well, I went back to my derm last week. I am still making progress but there is a small spot that I am concerned about that has not filled in. The doctor has me off of the Olux-E and gave me a script to get Nizoral. From past dealings, this shampoo is very drying to my hair so it is going to be hard making sure that my hair is properly moisturized. 

My doctor also told me to buy the Elon thinning hair care system. It comes with shampoo, conditioner and vitamins. He wants me to wash my hair 4 days a week with this product and alternate between using this and my Nizoral.

He also suggested that I get MEN'S Rogaine foam, which I did. 

So, I will be washing my hair 4 days a week with either the Elon system or my Nizoral and using my Rogaine. Hopefully, this will solve my issues.


----------



## CynamonKis (Jan 16, 2011)

You all are very inspiring.  Due to a BKT Treatment gone bad, I have bald spots in the front of my head. 

I wrote about it in this thread:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...ion/520957-next-step-bkt-disaster-fiasco.html

I am now seeing a Trichologist, using their vitamin/shampoo/conditioner and scalp treatments, and will be undergoing laser therapy.

Hopefully it will bring my hair back soon! Already my hair has stopped shedding and breaking so that may be a good sign.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jan 16, 2011)

Yvette and CynamonKis, Welcome to Survivors!  I know you'll whip this hair loss issue.  We are here for support and encouragement.  If you need specifics give us a pm.

CynamonKis, i'm so sorry you had a bad reaction to bkt.  I've bkt'd my hair twice already, with no negative side effects.  I pray that both you and Yvette get your hair back on track, doubly fast, in Jesus' Name.

I read in another thread that someone (forget who...sorry) used Aloe Vera Gel and Jamaican Black Castor Oil for thinning, bald spots.  I 've been using it on my hair line and within the same week - I have baby hair sprouting all over the place!!!!!!!!!!  You guys need to jump on this ASAP.  I'm about to buy a 32 oz of bottle of castor oil and Aloe Vera Gel from Vitacost.  I simply mixed it 50/50 and applied it to my hairline and scalp.

How are all the other Survivors doing?


----------



## CynamonKis (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks so much for the encouragement, BronzeBombshell, AND for the JBCO/Aloe Vera tip.  I happen to have both of these products in my extensive cabinet, so I'll give it a try...


----------



## Jenaee (Feb 6, 2011)

Has anyone had a spot last 6+ months? I've had an aerata spot for about 8 months that was triggered by stress. I got 3 rounds of cortisone shots and no real progress. I got about 2-3 fine strands in a spot the size of a quarter. I'm at a loss as to what to do. Doc says it's an autoimmune disease and that I just have to wait. I'm taking vitamins & eating clean. The stress is gone so why won't my hair grow back???

Just feeling discouraged :-(


----------



## lushcoils (Feb 7, 2011)

^^
Have you tried essential oils and massages? Have you given that area extra TLC (moisture)?


----------



## Jenaee (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes, I've been using grapeseed oil mixed with rosemary, peppermint, and tea tree oils. The doc gave me this steriod cream call protopic (sp). The skin in the spot is still smooth and shiny. The doc said she doesnt think its the scarring kind of alopecia but I'm beginning this think it is. In May, it will be a full year of having this spot :-(


----------



## lushcoils (Feb 7, 2011)

Hows your diet? exercise? stress levels? overall health? Does your hair have proper moisture/protein balance and low manipulation? Keeping scalp clean?


----------



## Jenaee (Feb 7, 2011)

I've just lost 30lbs and exercise 3-4 times a week. With the weight loss, my eating habits have greatly improve. I co-wash more than I shampoo which is about 2x a week. I use Joico K-pak reconstructor once every 2 weeks and deep condition after with Joico moisture recovery. Overall, my hair is thriving. I’m transitioning from textlaxed to natural.

My stress levels have reduced. The first 8 months of 2010 were really rough for me but things are a lot better now. I just don’t know. I guess I really need to stop worrying about it. I’m sure worrying is not helping.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Feb 8, 2011)

Jenaee said:


> I've just lost 30lbs and exercise 3-4 times a week. With the weight loss, my eating habits have greatly improve. I co-wash more than I shampoo which is about 2x a week. I use Joico K-pak reconstructor once every 2 weeks and deep condition after with Joico moisture recovery. Overall, my hair is thriving. I’m transitioning from textlaxed to natural.
> 
> My stress levels have reduced. The first 8 months of 2010 were really rough for me but things are a lot better now. I just don’t know. I guess I really need to stop worrying about it. I’m sure worrying is not helping.



Have you checked your iron levels. Mine is due to be anemic and so now I am on iron pills but need to get better at taking them regularly. My hair still breaks, balds and growths back and rinse and repeat, hopefully with the new addition of iron pills it won't be the case for my hair next year.


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## prettynatural (Feb 27, 2011)

............................


----------



## coyacoy (Mar 12, 2011)

prettynatural - thanks for sharing! my thinning/loss is very similar to yours. you give me hope!!


----------



## coyacoy (Mar 12, 2011)

I am slowly but surely claiming survivor!! using homemade sulfur mix with JBCO - been about 6 weeks. see before and after so far - the 2nd and 3rd pics were just taken today and the first one was taken back in January of this year. thinking about seeing a dermatologist to discuss potential usefullness of steroide creme. have heard mixed reviews on that so far. this is such a fantastic thread. having the ability to share information about a common problem is so very helpful -thanks to the initiator of this thread!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Mar 13, 2011)

Great progress Coyacoy and Prettynatural!

Keep the suggestions coming, bcs your tips could inspire someone's breakthrough.

update:

I cut two inches tonight, but I needed to.  My hair was a detangling mess!  I was so outdone I didn't bother trying to make my faithful coffee rinse to bail me out.  I was just so surprised that my hair just revolted on me.  Joice Moisture Recovery was my saving grace.  First time using it, too.  I have some thinning around my hairline that just *suddenly* appeared - i don't know if this is stress-related or what.  I guess I need to really surrender it all and not just in word, but in deed...I'm gonna triple-up on my Faith Confessions for Healthy Hair along with my visual images for accelerated progress.  

I will have HIPLENGTH, thick, long and strong natural hair  in Jesus' NAME!!!  I will NOT surrender my dream- My hair WILL reach waistlength in 2011, setbacks will not hold me back.

Remain vigilant, Survivors, we have the victory!
~B*


----------



## coyacoy (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks, B*! stay strong re: the setback - i have faith in us all to acheive our most desired hair outcomes 

I forgot to mention that I am also taking MSM and liquid biosil. planning on reintegrating flaxseed oil and starting biotin for the first time in the not too distant future. hoping to really see some positive changes. also exercising 5x per week for at least 30 minutes, drinking plenty of water and at least 3 servings of fruits and veggies daily. My weekly reggie is as follows: 
- wash weekly with homemade shampoo using black soap and a blend of some fav all natural oils (this is an extremely moisturizing shampoo y'all - love it)
- pre-poo overnight or at least an hour with homemade shea butter mix 
sulfur application 3-5x per week 
- baggy and silk scarf nightly - this really preserves the moisture - so much so that I no longer need to moisturize daily but rather every other day
- moisture every other day with coconut or vatika oil
- henna monthly (mixed with homemade condish)
- braid as PS and lace front wig it 

this pic at the bottom is of the back view after wash with a little coconut and vatika oil - pic taken mid-braiding regimen  
HTH and HHG!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Mar 14, 2011)

Your hair looks delishus, Coyacoy!  That's a solid reggie you have.  I really need to officially draw-up a reggie and plot it my planner.  And stick to it.  You've inspired me.

I am debating about trying nettle leaf and saw palmetto extract to add to my aloe vera/castor oil mix.  I suspect i have dht-related hair issues.

I just pulled out my AMino Acid horse pills.  My own version of HF37 - which works, btw, but so pricey...I cut two inches and i want them back - pronto.  And, I have to restore my hairline.  

SOmeone remember to tell me to stay consistent, puhleeze?  Well, in my own defense, it seems that after a product works for a while, my hairline suddenly begins to look sparse.  Is it because the old hair is shedding and making way for new hair?  I mean, that's what I am conceptualizing...because it doesn't seem to make sense - which leads me to product jump.  I'm trying to stick to one thing, but it is unnerving to observe this in action.  It just makes me want to abort, abort! 

 Get it together, Br*nze, get it together...


----------



## Stepiphanie (Mar 22, 2011)

My name is Stepha, and I'm definitely a survivor!

I first noticed a problem in my jr. yr  of college, I was wearing a short tapered styles, I developed small bumps smack dab in the middle of my nape, and soon the hair began to fall out. I had no it idea what it was, so for the next few years I would put bump stopper, doo gro oil, dr. miracle's etc. I got some relief but not much. Finally my stylist decided to recommend me to a derm, who gave me cortisone shots throughout the affected spots on my nape, and prescribed Rogaine. I only stayed on the the Rogaine briefly, because it made even more of a hairy monkey, lol. But continued with the shots regularly. I also was prescribed clobex shampoo which I used periodically. One observation that I noticed is that my hair would get better, grow in, but it would all but disappear after I got a relaxer. It took me some time and a few scalp burns to pick up on this trend before I finally gave up the LYE.

Throughout my transition, there was this one particular spot that felt completely different than the rest of my hair. It was dry, broken off, and didn't respond to any product. I thought it was what people refer to as scab hair, I nick named it "the evil patch". Fast forward to wash day on 12/22/10, I noticed there was a bit of a gap , while shampooing that section of my hair. My heart dropped, I ran to the SO to have him look at it and take pics. My evil patch, had turned into an all out bald patch!! I was mortified, but could kick myself for not taking action because I had noticed more hair loss on wash days in the the back of my hair which was already thinner than my otherwise thick hair.

I remembered reading Nonie's thread about progress with the EO, mix, so I searched it and have been using it ever since. Things got worse before getting better, I noticed a smaller patch almost parallel to that a few weeks later, and it seemed that the original patch had gotten bigger. It's been 3 months since I started the eo scalp massages and I"m just now I'm noticing a little fuzz. I am seeing the derm periodically for shots (he doesn't seem to be that concerned with the spot), went back to ayurveda, and am taking vitamins. I will come back in June @ month 6 to report my progress with current reggie. I'm staying positive and hoping that I will finally have victory offer this problem for good!!

Keep on fighting ladies!! Love this thread!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome Survivor Stepiphanie!

I totally can relate to the grow, relax, break, grow, relax, break cycle.  This is what finally got me to quit my relationship with LYE, too.

I just wish I had done it sooner, because I would have saved my hair.  I'm still in a battle, I think it took a toll on my edges, so now I have to be very careful and delicate with them.  I'm a wetbun addict and that hasn't helped matters.

Keep posting and looking forward to you maintaining and retaining your progress!


----------



## Stepiphanie (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome Bronze!!

I wished I would have stopped relaxing sooner too. What baffles me even more when I think about is is how neither my stylist nor my doctor suggested I stop or even take a break from relaxers, smh


----------



## coyacoy (Mar 22, 2011)

Stepiphanie said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome Bronze!!
> 
> I wished I would have stopped relaxing sooner too. What baffles me even more when I think about is is how neither my stylist nor my doctor suggested I stop or even take a break from relaxers, smh


Welcome, stepiphanie!  good luck on your regrowth! oh, the joy of the peach fuzz ;-)  !


----------



## lushcoils (Mar 22, 2011)

Stepiphanie said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome Bronze!!
> 
> I wished I would have stopped relaxing sooner too. What baffles me even more when I think about is is how neither my stylist nor my doctor suggested I stop or even take a break from relaxers, smh




Your hair is beautiful either way!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Mar 22, 2011)

More than welcome, Chica.

You know what, Stepiphanie?  My Derm DID recommend that I stop relaxing and I was like ohwell:.  I actually asked him, "What am I supposed to do with my hair?"    I was clueless.  This was about 7 years ago.

Funny thing, when I was an undergrad, I always confessed that I'd be natural again one day...Then, the stick straight hair addiction via Dominican Blow Outs blew my mind...I was in hoggg heaven.  I loved when I wore my hair straight that it was bone straight, with volume, sheen, bounce and SWANG.  Hardly any Sistas could achieve that look in real life, and I was so happy I had it w/o the aid of extensions, too.  They weren't hip to the Doobies back in the day - here in the South, but I was up on it.    I couldn't imagine life without Giselle hair, honestly.  To quote Virginia Slims, "I've come a long way, Baby."  

Viva Le KinkyCurly!!!



Stepiphanie said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome Bronze!!
> 
> I wished I would have stopped relaxing sooner too. What baffles me even more when I think about is is how neither my stylist nor my doctor suggested I stop or even take a break from relaxers, smh


----------



## Stepiphanie (Mar 23, 2011)

Lol, you are too funny 

I probably would have reacted the same way if someone told me to stop relaxing even 3 years ago. 

Kinky Curly hair is definitely the best, and the look of awe that people get when you finally straighten and swang it in their faces?...PRICELESS!!




Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> More than welcome, Chica.
> 
> You know what, Stepiphanie?  My Derm DID recommend that I stop relaxing and I was like ohwell:.  I actually asked him, "What am I supposed to do with my hair?"    I was clueless.  This was about 7 years ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stepiphanie (Mar 23, 2011)

coyacoy said:


> Welcome, stepiphanie!  good luck on your regrowth! oh, the joy of the peach fuzz ;-)  !





lushcoils said:


> Your hair is beautiful either way!



Thanks Ladies !!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Mar 24, 2011)

I have used Homemade Garlic Oil as a nightly scalp elixir since Monday.  It has reduced my shedding dramatically.  Hoping to get great results on my hairline.


----------



## coyacoy (Mar 26, 2011)

hi Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll - how do you make your garlic oil?  i would much rather apply topically rather than taking garlic because i am concerned about the smell of it coming out of my pores - lol - thanks!


----------



## coyacoy (Mar 26, 2011)

hi all! hope everyone is doing well. just posting a few progress pics. first set is from january and the second is march 25. very excited aobut the progress in the front - thank you Lord!! will keep using the sulfur and taking my vitamins


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Mar 26, 2011)

Coyacoy! You are doing it, Glory to God!  Keep it up!  Now, what are you using again?  Be specific, M'am.

I simply peel an entire clove of garlic in about 16oz of EVOO and WGO and brew in a slow cooker for about 12 hours.  That's it.  I don't take the garlic out, though, I leave it in .  I pour some out of the bottle and use as needed.  I refridge the rest.  I like my garlic strong.  I also take those hideous garlic oil capsules and yes -- i breathe garlic flames daily (I feel sorry for my colleagues/family that are close to me, but oh well, beauty first ).  But I gotta get this shedding under control.


----------



## coyacoy (Mar 26, 2011)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Coyacoy! You are doing it, Glory to God!  Keep it up!  Now, what are you using again?  Be specific, M'am.
> 
> I simply peel an entire clove of garlic in about 16oz of EVOO and WGO and brew in a slow cooker for about 12 hours.  That's it.  I don't take the garlic out, though, I leave it in .  I pour some out of the bottle and use as needed.  I refridge the rest.  I like my garlic strong.  I also take those hideous garlic oil capsules and yes -- i breathe garlic flames daily (I feel sorry for my colleagues/family that are close to me, but oh well, beauty first ).  But I gotta get this shedding under control.


Thanks for sharing your recipe - and yes indeed beauty first!  ha! 

so the sulfur mix i am using is just 2 tsp sulfur and 8 oz of JBCO.  I apply at least 3 times per week - sometimes 2 if i just get lazy - I don't worry about rinsing it out and just make sure that I moisturize regularly with coconut or vatika oil.  i would like to get more into co washing, but i don't often find the need to wash more than once a week and with that interval use shampoo. also i am slackin' on my pimpin' when it comes to dc'ing - i have aspirations for a steamer so i am on a frugalista hunt for one! I plan to get serious about dc'ing using the steaming method!!  Wondering whether you have tried the tangle teezer?  if so what did you think of it?


----------



## coyacoy (Apr 10, 2011)

hi all....

just posting progress pics for April. still using the sulfur mix - added almond oil to it this batch.


----------



## temfash (Apr 10, 2011)

Great progress .


----------



## Sade' (Apr 10, 2011)

I wish there was a cure or treatment for Scarring Alopecia. Smh 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Sade' (Apr 10, 2011)

coyacoy said:


> hi all....
> 
> just posting progress pics for April. still using the sulfur mix - added almond oil to it this batch.



Congrats ur hair looks good!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## yvette (Apr 20, 2011)

** Update**

I had my follow-up appt with my dermatologist on Monday. He stated that my scalp looks EXCELLENT!! He said it was looking very healthy. He initially wanted me to use my ELON shampoo and alternate with Nizoral and wash my hair 4 times a week. I told him that I did start doing this at first, but then it was too much. I slacked off to 3 days a week. I was also using Rogaine, as he suggested to help regrowing the sparse areas. So, I am very encouraged with this appt. He did say that this is a very slow process but I was vastly improved from my last visit.

So, I am continuing with the Nizoral,ELON hair thinning system and Rogaine. Next appt is not until September!


----------



## LynnieB (Apr 20, 2011)

Stepiphanie said:


> My name is Stepha, and I'm definitely a survivor!
> 
> I first noticed a problem in my jr. yr  of college, I was wearing a short tapered styles, I developed small bumps smack dab in the middle of my nape, and soon the hair began to fall out. I had no it idea what it was, so for the next few years I would put bump stopper, doo gro oil, dr. miracle's etc. I got some relief but not much. Finally my stylist decided to recommend me to a derm, who gave me cortisone shots throughout the affected spots on my nape, and prescribed Rogaine. I only stayed on the the Rogaine briefly, because it made even more of a hairy monkey, lol. But continued with the shots regularly. I also was prescribed clobex shampoo which I used periodically. One observation that I noticed is that my hair would get better, grow in, but it would all but disappear after I got a relaxer. It took me some time and a few scalp burns to pick up on this trend before I finally gave up the LYE.
> 
> ...



Aww sis this sounds like what happened to me although mine was more due to emotional shock than a physical condition.  Long time ago I posted photos on here but some *&^%! reported them to admin as being porn and they took them down.  Anywho it was so emotionally devastating to go through - got to the point when I could tell when the next fall was going to happen and holding breath in the shower as I wash my hair and seeing chunks of hair in my hands and on the shower floor - smh. 

I remember noticing the patch had gotten bigger and going to my husband and asking him did it look like it getting bigger and him trying his best to lie to me saying it looked the same just to keep me from going off........ugh **shivers**

Have faith, things do get better - they got better for me and the hair regrew and they will for you too.  Patience is the key and is probably the hardest thing to have right now.

Hang in there!!  In fact, hang in there EVERYone!!  Don't loose hope.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Apr 20, 2011)

Yvette, that is such glorious news!!!!!!!! We are so happy for you.  It's great to hear of a good report.  Keep doing what works and don't stray from your reggie.




yvette said:


> ** Update**
> 
> I had my follow-up appt with my dermatologist on Monday. He stated that my scalp looks EXCELLENT!! He said it was looking very healthy. He initially wanted me to use my ELON shampoo and alternate with Nizoral and wash my hair 4 times a week. I told him that I did start doing this at first, but then it was too much. I slacked off to 3 days a week. I was also using Rogaine, as he suggested to help regrowing the sparse areas. So, I am very encouraged with this appt. He did say that this is a very slow process but I was vastly improved from my last visit.
> 
> So, I am continuing with the Nizoral,ELON hair thinning system and Rogaine. Next appt is not until September!




coyacoy, I haven't tried the Tangleteezer, and after the posts on it causing split ends, I'm so glad I haven't.  I think I'll stick to my Jilbere shower comb and tons of Tresemme Moisture Rich conditioner, lol.  I really have to restrain myself to not hop on the "hot" ticket items, but if you can hang, sometimes you save yourself a few setbacks.




LynnieB, I went through the same thing, chunks of hair coming out and my husband had to come into the shower to help me because I was so distraught.  He had to HELP ME detangle all the clumps out of my hair.  I shudder when I think of this.  God has truly delivered me and what He made happen for one, He'll do for another.  You are so right, faith and patience are key to winning the fight against alopecia.  But it is a fight that can be won. Thanks for the encouragement.




LynnieB said:


> Aww sis this sounds like what happened to me although mine was more due to emotional shock than a physical condition.  Long time ago I posted photos on here but some *&^%! reported them to admin as being porn and they took them down.  Anywho it was so emotionally devastating to go through - got to the point when I could tell when the next fall was going to happen and holding breath in the shower as I wash my hair and seeing chunks of hair in my hands and on the shower floor - smh.
> 
> I remember noticing the patch had gotten bigger and going to my husband and asking him did it look like it getting bigger and him trying his best to lie to me saying it looked the same just to keep me from going off........ugh **shivers**
> 
> ...


----------



## coyacoy (Apr 21, 2011)

sooooooooo...as it turns out; i used the TT once and haven't picked it back up since!!  it was just allright re: detangling - not better than my Ouidad, frankly.....what i found was that i just couldn't get over was the ripping sound the TT made when i ran it through my hair (and i do detangle/comb from the bottom up)....my hair wasn't damaged in the slightest, but i just found the sound to be unsettling and ultimately a deterrent from future use.  oh well, that's what happens to a PJ from time to time........

BTW, i plan on trying that tresemme...the price is right and i believe that it is both protein and silicone free?





@coyacoy, I haven't tried the Tangleteezer, and after the posts on it causing split ends, I'm so glad I haven't. I think I'll stick to my Jilbere shower comb and tons of Tresemme Moisture Rich conditioner, lol. I really have to restrain myself to not hop on the "hot" ticket items, but if you can hang, sometimes you save yourself a few setbacks.


----------



## chicha (Apr 21, 2011)

yvette said:


> ** Update**
> 
> I had my follow-up appt with my dermatologist on Monday. He stated that my scalp looks EXCELLENT!! He said it was looking very healthy. He initially wanted me to use my ELON shampoo and alternate with Nizoral and wash my hair 4 times a week. I told him that I did start doing this at first, but then it was too much. I slacked off to 3 days a week. I was also using Rogaine, as he suggested to help regrowing the sparse areas. So, I am very encouraged with this appt. He did say that this is a very slow process but I was vastly improved from my last visit.
> 
> So, I am continuing with the Nizoral,*ELON hair thinning system* and Rogaine. Next appt is not until September!


 
What is that in bold? Has it slowed down your shedding? How do you combat the major dryness with Nizoral?


----------



## chicha (Apr 21, 2011)

Ladies I wanted to add that I am taking 2000 - 2500 mg of pure MSM Trimedica's version and it has really lessened my shedding by about 50%. 

And this is from someone that's tried everything.

http://www.vitacost.com/TriMedica-Pure-MSM-Powder


----------



## chicha (Apr 21, 2011)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Has anyone used Saw Palmetto extract for hair loss?  In liquid form?  I'm considering this purchase.


I did In liquid form topically and it didn't do anything for me. 

If you want to try the Groganics line has this as the primary ingredient.


----------



## chicha (Apr 21, 2011)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I am debating about trying *nettle leaf *and saw palmetto extract to add to my aloe vera/castor oil mix.  I suspect i have dht-related hair issues.
> 
> I just pulled out my *AMino Acid horse pills*.  My own version of HF37 - which works, btw, but so pricey...I cut two inches and i want them back - pronto.  And, I have to *restore my hairline*.
> 
> .



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll How has these Amino Acid pills helped to they reduce your shedding? Or help with growth?

Did the stinging nettle help? With shedding or growth?

Have you been able to restore your hairline?


----------



## blackberry815 (Apr 25, 2011)

This is a great thread... I havent read the whole thing yet but already I've got an idea of where to start... thanks ladies


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Apr 26, 2011)

lovenharmony said:


> I am definitely a survivor! I've been surviving scalp trauma since I was 8 years old  When I was ilttle, I used to play around in the dirt (was a tomboy) and mistakenly scratched my head before I washed my hands. A couple of days later, my head broke out in sores and my mom took me took the doctor to find out what was going on. I had given myself a bacterial infection on my scalp and my hair had started falling out in clumps! I was given antibiotics and they went away within a couple of weeks. Thank goodness my hair grew back longer and stronger than before.
> 
> Of course that didn't last too long cause around age 12, I started relaxing my hair. I remember this one time I went to a stylist to relax my hair, I told her that my scalp was sensitive and she decided to keep the relaxer on my head for over half an hour to "make sure it came out super straight"  BTW, my mom was with me when she said this but she also believed that the relaxer wasn't working unless your scalp started burning! Anyways, 2 1/2 hours later my hair is looking like an Asian lady's short bob and all the clients are oohing and ahhing over how my hair looked and how it had that swang, my scalp was covered in open "weeping" sores that had me in tears!. It was from then on that I decided not to go back to stylists to do my hair...that I would do my relaxers at home instead. There was one sore that was so bad that it took years for any hair to grow back in that section. I really thought hair would never grow back there again.
> 
> ...




lovenharmony this is so my story!!  I don't know where you came from, but Your hair in your avi is beautiful. So you're definitely giving me hope.  It really upsets me and makes me sad sometimes that I was so careless with my hair. But I honestly just did not know how to take care of my hair :-( I just stay prayerful to the Lord that my hair will make a complete 360.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Apr 26, 2011)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Survivors, have you all tried Derma Smoothe Hair Oil?  I've heard some good reviews and have received a script from my new dr.
> 
> I am soo excited!*!*





Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I was prescribed this, but never found any reviews.  What did you find?


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow just finished reading the thread. Great read!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Apr 27, 2011)

bump bump bumping for updates


----------



## Caychica (May 4, 2011)

I'm so glad I found this thread. 

I was recently diagnosed with stage IV breast cancer (yes at 22 years old) and I'm learning to cope with everything except the fact that I'm about to lose all the hair I worked so hard for.  

I actually logged on today to start looking for threads on wigs cause I've never worn one before and I need to learn how to take care of my hair under it when it starts to grow back.

Congrats to all of u & ur strength. Very inspiring. 
I just want to over come the emotional part of losing my hair...

On the bright side, I dont have to b/c when I go natural lol


----------



## SimplyBlessed (May 4, 2011)

Caychica
My prayers are with u and I commend u on such a positive attitude...i love me some wigs so if u ever need tips or sites to go to just let me know 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## Caychica (May 4, 2011)

SimplyBlessed said:


> @Caychica
> My prayers are with u and I commend u on such a positive attitude...i love me some wigs so if u ever need tips or sites to go to just let me know
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier



Thank you, I appreciate it. 

I do need some tips on sites please! I've been googling forever


----------



## coyacoy (May 7, 2011)

Caychica said:


> Thank you, I appreciate it.
> 
> I do need some tips on sites please! I've been googling forever


hi Caychica - thinking good thoughts for you!  and glad to hear you are positive and hopeful.  i just happen to love wigs...here are a few sites: 
- Luxurious Hair boutique (LHB)
- My Wigs and Weaves
- Pink Lace Wigs
- Hair Sisters
- Rocky trading (discounted/wholesale prices)

Some sites cater specifically (or at least have a line of products dedicated specifically) to cancer patients suffering from hair loss due to chemo.  a few of them offer discounts on purchases from those lines.  hope this helps and take good care.


----------



## coyacoy (May 8, 2011)

hello ladies! happy mothers' day to those of you in the motherhood club. posting progress pics for May....still using my sulfur mix faithfully a minimum of 3x per week.

first two pics are for May - the last two pics are from April

i _will_ survive!!  

HHG!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 8, 2011)

Caychica,
I pray that you are healed and you experience a quick recovery from breast cancer.  I pray that your symptoms are nonexistent and that you have the peace of God which surpasses all understanding.

Ovation Cell Therapy is a product line that is successful in regrowing hair of those who've gone through cancer treatments.  You should look into it.  It's sister line is Megatek - it's a little more difficult to use, a little stronger, I recommend just using OCT.

I wish I knew about wigs to help you on that matter, but this forum is packed with ladies who are Wig Divas!  They can work 'em, Sista, so you are in the right place.  Just do a search - but I'll try and think of some names and shoot 'em to ya.

Remain in peace (I admire your aplomb) and visualize yourself healthy, happy and living a long, productive life!  You'll win!  Blessings to you.


Caychica said:


> I'm so glad I found this thread.
> 
> I was recently diagnosed with stage IV breast cancer (yes at 22 years old) and I'm learning to cope with everything except the fact that I'm about to lose all the hair I worked so hard for.
> 
> ...



Coyacoy, you are doing it!  Faithfulness is key!  Happy Mother's Day, to you, too, if you and others are in the Motherhood Club!

Your hair is really making progress - My Heavens!  GIrl, I can't even see your scalp!  Incredible!  Have you realized this!  Keep it up and do not deviate from your reggie.  Awesome!  And inspiring.  Surviving AND thriving, Girlfriend...yes, you are.



coyacoy said:


> hello ladies! happy mothers' day to those of you in the motherhood club. posting progress pics for May....still using my sulfur mix faithfully a minimum of 3x per week.
> 
> first two pics are for May - the last two pics are from April
> 
> ...


----------



## yvette (May 8, 2011)

chicha said:


> What is that in bold? Has it slowed down your shedding? How do you combat the major dryness with Nizoral?



Here is the link for Elon: http://www.elonhair.com/products/Th...-with-Matrix-5,000-Complete-Multivitamin.html

I had never heard of this system until my derm recommended it. I am always leary of products that say dermatologist recommended because I always think that maybe the derm is getting some sort of kickback from the companies of the products that he/she recommends. However, with the combination of the Nizoral and Rogaine, my hair is doing much better.

I don't have too much shedding. I think that fact that I am no longer relaxed and have been natural for over a year, has helped. 

In regards to the Nizoral. When I first used this product, some 15 or 16 years ago, it would make my hair very dry but I was relaxed and continued to do so, even though I was using this product. Since I have been natural, it does not dry my hair out as much. I will usually use a bit of Kinky Curly Natural Leave In, and a bit of coconut oil and a touch of Burdock Root Cream after I wash my hair and let it airdry with these products on my hair. I will then follow-up in a couple of days with a bit more coconut oil.  I did run out of my Shescentit deep conditioning, so I need to reorder that product to help keep my hair well conditioned.


----------



## Ltown (May 8, 2011)

Caychica, my prayer for you and your recovery.


----------



## coyacoy (May 8, 2011)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Caychica,
> I pray that you are healed and you experience a quick recovery from breast cancer. I pray that your symptoms are nonexistent and that you have the peace of God which surpasses all understanding.
> 
> Ovation Cell Therapy is a product line that is successful in regrowing hair of those who've gone through cancer treatments. You should look into it. It's sister line is Megatek - it's a little more difficult to use, a little stronger, I recommend just using OCT.
> ...


Thanks so much @Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll! i loved ur post so much had to read it to my DH who loved it too. funny you ask whether i realized it re: hair progress bcuz i had just posted an update to the sulfur challenge thread where i mentioned that if it weren't for the pics i don't think i would really see and fully appreciate the blessing of my progress. i appreciate your spiritual focus - glory be to God indeed!!


----------



## yvette (May 17, 2011)

Caychica said:


> Thank you, I appreciate it.
> 
> I do need some tips on sites please! I've been googling forever



Caychica-

Hope all is well with you. My mother is a breast cancer survivor. She had to do radiation treatments for 6 weeks. I know her hair did thin out a bit and she has always worn wigs off and on my whole life. I will ask her for any suggestions in regards to your hair issue.


----------



## fletgee (May 30, 2011)

Hello Ladies,

I too stumbled on this thread while researching something else. I had no idea there was this kind of support here. I had wanted to start a thread, but thought I was alone and that no one would respond, which would make me feel even more alone.

I have a rare lymphoma with severe sarcoid that has damaged my lungs. My bra strap length hair came out in handfulls. From ear to ear in the front of my hair I went bald, except for a fringe of hair line. I finally asked my SO, who is my rock, to bring his clippers to cut the rest. When he did I cried. But they were tears of relief. No more scraping hair off my pillow, or sweeping it up off the bedroom floor, the bathroom floor or basin. I wear a scarf 24/7. However my hair is growing back, with major problems in the front.

When I was diagnosed, my dermatologist called me and told me I had a rare cancer, wished me luck and hung up on me. I did not know what to do or where to turn. I went thru 5 years of hell trying to find a physician to treat me. Those years were filled with utter horror stories. Needless to say I sank into a deep depression.

My eye doctor, during a routine visit ,called a friend of his. His friend turned out to be a physician at Sloan Kittering in Manhattan. Dr. Horwitz and Dr.
Myskowski are my 2 physicians there. They gave me a deep reality check on my condition, but also gave me hope. They specialize in my lymphoma. My care at Sloan is beyond anything I dreamed of.

Some of my realities are:

1. There is no cure for my rare lymphoma.
2. I will not go into remission.
3. The lymphoma will continue to progress.

However, it does progress slowly, and that is on my side. I am learning to accept my realities....slowly.

Am I a Survivor? Maybe. But I know I am Surviving....every day.


ETA-Sorry this is so long.


----------



## Ltown (May 30, 2011)

fletgee said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I too stumbled on this thread while researching something else. I had no idea there was this kind of support here. I had wanted to start a thread, but thought I was alone and that no one would respond, which would make me feel even more alone.
> 
> ...


 
fletgee, I'm sorry for your illness and pray for you and your family. thanks for sharing!


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 12, 2011)

just checking in......

took a break from using sulfur for about a month - i was seeing some breakage and wasn't sure what it was from.....think that i have since gotten it under control (knock wood) so starting back today with the sulfur.  hope everyone is doing well


----------



## chicha (Jun 23, 2011)

fletgee I wish you all the healing that only Jesus can give. I've spoken a prayer for you. Prayer is worth more than gold and riches. Continue to pray and seek God. 



fletgee said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I too stumbled on this thread while researching something else. I had no idea there was this kind of support here. I had wanted to start a thread, but thought I was alone and that no one would respond, which would make me feel even more alone.
> 
> ...


----------



## chicha (Jun 23, 2011)

coyacoy said:


> just checking in......
> 
> took a break from using sulfur for about a month - i was seeing some breakage and wasn't sure what it was from.....think that i have since gotten it under control (knock wood) so starting back today with the sulfur.  hope everyone is doing well



coyacoy
You scalp looks like mines. Especially the 1st pic at the middle of the hairline where it is thinning and looks see through. Also the balding spots in the other areas of the scalp. I have those. They are just not as apparent since you are natural. 

I've reduced my shedding dramatically! Thank my sweet Jesus for that because I was losing hair at an alarming rate. Wish Id found my help years earlier I'd be alot less bald.

Now Im seeking something that will regrow my hair or activate the follicles in those bald spots. I'm trying Nioxin and I thought it was doing this but no the bald spots are still bald or thin. 

*Let me know if you find something that works for this.*


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 26, 2011)

hi @chicha - thank the good GL above, using the sulfur has helped to fill in the balding spots in the front:notworthy. the lighting in the last pic may not have done it justice, cuz while the front is thinner than the rest of my hair the bald spots have filled in completely - halle-lu! my point in mentioning this is to say that the sulfur has worked miracles. it is seriously the business. if you get a minute, check out my photo albums for a better look at progress using sulfur. hth



chicha said:


> @coyacoy
> You scalp looks like mines. Especially the 1st pic at the middle of the hairline where it is thinning and looks see through. Also the balding spots in the other areas of the scalp. I have those. They are just not as apparent since you are natural.
> 
> I've reduced my shedding dramatically! Thank my sweet Jesus for that because I was losing hair at an alarming rate. Wish Id found my help years earlier I'd be alot less bald.
> ...


----------



## chicha (Jun 26, 2011)

coyacoy This is the first thing I've heard to fill in bald spots! Hallelujah!!!

The only way it will work for me is if you have dht related hair loss. The female version of male pattern baldness. Thinning all over. Extra thinning at the temples, sometimes crown and the top of the head on hte back (the spot that most balding men have thats usually bald in the back).

If so, then we have the same thing and the sulfur will work for me.

If you will, where did you get the sulfur from? How did you use it? If you have what I have, I'm so on this! Thanks so much 


coyacoy said:


> hi @chicha - thank the good GL above, using the sulfur has helped to fill in the balding spots in the front:notworthy. the lighting in the last pic may not have done it justice, cuz while the front is thinner than the rest of my hair the bald spots have filled in completely - halle-lu! my point in mentioning this is to say that the sulfur has worked miracles. it is seriously the business. if you get a minute, check out my photo albums for a better look at progress using sulfur. hth


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 26, 2011)

well, i never really had the hair loss diagnosed by other than myself which i attributed to traction alopecia, so unfortunately, i can't say with certainty one way or another re: dht related hair loss in my case - sorry!  i can offer, though, that while using the sulfur i also took MSM and liquid biosil, which is a DHT blocker.  you can find them all (sublimed sulfur powder, liquid biosil, MSM) on vitacost.com.  i mixed 1 heaping tsp of sublimed sulfur powder with 8 oz of JBCO and pumpkin oil (you can use whichever oils you prefer) and applied 3 - 5 time a week with one co-wash midstream.  after several months of using and just washing once a week, it was getting a little drying so i started cowashing mid week so to prevent build up...the sulfur can get a little drying so just make sure you have a good moisture reggie.  check out the sulfur challenge thread on this site and you will see that the ladies have had AMAZING progress and growth.  good luck!!



chicha said:


> @coyacoy This is the first thing I've heard to fill in bald spots! Hallelujah!!!
> 
> The only way it will work for me is if you have dht related hair loss. The female version of male pattern baldness. Thinning all over. Extra thinning at the temples, sometimes crown and the top of the head on hte back (the spot that most balding men have thats usually bald in the back).
> 
> ...


----------



## Truth (Jul 1, 2011)

Haven't survived yet! just lurking this thread for ideas on what to do. I noticed a rather noticable bald spot in  the front of my head about a week ago. I was always told by my braider that one side of my head was considerably thin. I never paid it any mind because I couldn't visibly see where she was talking about. I've also discovered that what i've bee thinking was just the parting of my hair(you know when you keep your hair parted one way for so long it kinda takes on that part?) is actually my hair thinning on the crown of my head  My scalp has been on fire lately, itching (it's never itched this much before) tingling, getting extremely irritated and tight and warm...It started doing that in the winter time, however once again, I kept a wig on my head majority of the winter so I thought it was due to the wig causing friction.... sighs..i've been searching for days... I have no clue what to do with my hair in terms of styles I was trying to wash it more often (my hair is saying hell no i dont like this anymore) but ..eh..that has to stop ..so i'm findin it difficult to style because of how tender my scalp gets. My Dermatologist appt isn't until July 27  but I want to start something before then to at least ease my mind, because stressing wont help. I currently just massage with castor oil... Thanks for the help and inspiration ladies!


----------



## Nonie (Jul 1, 2011)

Truth, massage, massage, massage! Do not just slide fingers over the skin but really move that scalp over you skull. Think of it as encouraging circulation to bring good nutrients to your follicles. Also pay attention to your diet and avoid junk (sugar, white flour, dairy, etc). Let whatever you put into your mouth be something useful to your body. And keep a positive mental attitude.

Whenever someone has an itching or tender scalp, they either get excited coz they believe it means their hair is growing, or they scratch it like crazy, or they don't touch it at all. I say all those are wrong. Instead, knead/massage with finger tips. 

This link may have some useful information to you and anyone dealing with hair loss: http://www.add-hair.com/hair-loss-causes.htm


----------



## Truth (Jul 2, 2011)

Nonie said:


> Truth, massage, massage, massage! Do not just slide fingers over the skin but really move that scalp over you skull. Think of it as encouraging circulation to bring good nutrients to your follicles. Also pay attention to your diet and avoid junk (sugar, white flour, dairy, etc). Let whatever you put into your mouth be something useful to your body. And keep a positive mental attitude.
> 
> Whenever someone has an itching or tender scalp, they either get excited coz they believe it means their hair is growing, or they scratch it like crazy, or they don't touch it at all. I say all those are wrong. Instead, knead/massage with finger tips.
> 
> This link may have some useful information to you and anyone dealing with hair loss: http://www.add-hair.com/hair-loss-causes.htm



 Thanks Nonie!


----------



## manter26 (Jul 10, 2011)

For those that grew back shiny bald patches...what was the hair like when it grew in? I think my spot was clean bald since last November and I finally have a few sprouts. The hair feels like a newborns though, very soft and very straight...kinda like my sideburns. Anyone else have hair that feels different?


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Jul 10, 2011)

manter26

What r u doing to get growth?

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## manter26 (Jul 10, 2011)

SimplyBlessed said:


> manter26
> 
> What r u doing to get growth?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier



I don't know if it was just time and it finally grew back on its own or if it was something specific that I did. I kinda gave up after 6 months of being bald and getting more bald. The spot had grown to about the size of two thumb nails. I guess it started from a combo of hair color (Garnier is the devil) and stress.

To answer your questions, I did nothing consistently. Since I discovered the spot, I probably did each of these things 3 or so times... MN, water, conditioner mix; Megatek and water mix; EVOO and cayenne pepper; tea tree oil. I would get fed up and quit then get excited about something else and quit...

I think it was less what I did and more my body is getting back to normal.


----------



## blackberry815 (Jul 11, 2011)

manter26 said:


> For those that grew back shiny bald patches...what was the hair like when it grew in? I think my spot was clean bald since last November and I finally have a few sprouts. The hair feels like a newborns though, very soft and very straight...kinda like my sideburns. Anyone else have hair that feels different?



I didnt think you could grow back shiney bald patches... There is hope for me then.. ive started using minoval on my bald spot and its looking balder..

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Truth (Aug 6, 2011)

manter26 said:


> For those that grew back shiny bald patches...what was the hair like when it grew in? I think my spot was clean bald since last November and I finally have a few sprouts. The hair feels like a newborns though, very soft and very straight...kinda like my sideburns. Anyone else have hair that feels different?




My bald spot in the front is growing back! I started seeing little sprouts of hair before my derm appt. Now I have a little peach fuzz in that spot and it feels baby soft. I'm beyond happy about that one spot. 

My update..
My derm said the bald spot was alopecia aretata.... which I figured. But my hair is thinning on the top and suggest female pattern baldness is somewhere in the family. She's not gonna do anything about it yet(too young to be put on rogaine just yet) she just wants me to keep check and see if it turns around..me being a true LHCF'er ..I'm on it for ways I can curb it before it gets bad. I'm already looking into dht blockers .....

Questions how often do you ladies cowash ? I found that frequent cowashing usually helps thicken my hair...however I'm skeptical about doing this. I only wash my hair once a week now...but I'm wondering if going back to my old 2-3xs a week cowash schedule could help. 
Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839


----------



## LynnieB (Aug 7, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> I didnt think you could grow back shiney bald patches... There is hope for me then.. ive started using minoval on my bald spot and its looking balder..
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L



I used to have pics in my lhcf album but some lhcf member reported it as pornographic without reading the description  (yea, still royally po'd about it).

Here's a link to my Fotki Album.  I documented everything in the hopes that it would help encourage another woman going through this.:  http://public.fotki.com/IsItOnlyHair/alopecia/alopecia-areata/

I didn't begin to notice my bald patch until it was the size of a dime.  From then on, I watched as it grew to the size of a silver dollar .  To add to that, I later found another patch AFTER the original patch start growing in.  

Shiny, bald as a cueball and just horrible.

But it did grow back.  First there were very fine vellum hairs (peach fuzz) and then the hair grew in and looked like the hair of a newborn baby, fine and perfectly straight.  A few months after that, it kept growing and began to change into normal hair.  Derm diagnosed it and prescribed steroid creams and foam.  I also tried some homeopathic remedies but even now, I'm not sure what actually worked.  

Don't give up.  Sometimes alopecia aerata has to be allowed to run it's course as difficult as that sounds.  It's an autoimmune problem and the trigger is difficult to diagnose, stress & allergy sensitivities can all be triggers.  The hair falling out sometimes is a delayed reaction from something up to 3 months in the past!!

Anyway, hang in there, be as patient as you can and try to control stress (yea I know it's hard but I have to say it).

{{hugs}}


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Aug 7, 2011)

In 2007, I had a bald patchin the middle of my head due to stress. Took ages to grow back, then it fel out again in the exact same spot and was bigger! 

It's grown back now. The best thing for me was keeping the area free of products and massaging with oil once or twice a week. 

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Aug 7, 2011)

Forgot to add minimising tension in that area

Sent from my Desire HD using Desire HD


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 14, 2011)

hi ladies! it's been awhile since i've checked in - how is everyone doing?  well i certainly hope!  i am still using sulfur and in the 2011 challenge - i've been using henna every month for the past 6 months and believe that it is helping to thicken my strands as much as can be expected   i am grateful for the progress i've made so far and i'm wishing for continued progress for us all no matter where we are at on our journey.  blessings to you all!  

updated pic below of twist out semi fail  - will be using a twisting cream next time to help define the crinkles for sho'!


----------



## coyacoy (Sep 11, 2011)

updates and bumping.....where is everybody!?


----------



## sheanu (Sep 29, 2011)

I posted this in my own thread but decided to bring it here. I know I will survive but starting this journey has been really horrific and I'm about ready to cut it all off...

Have any of you ladies ever had long-term scalp damage and were able to get a healthy scalp? Here's some background on my issue:

I've been an extremely slow grower since childhood but I think that is the result of getting my first perm at age 1 . My aunt (who at the time was 16) was an "aspiring cosmetologist" and decided that she couldn't resist perming an available head of hair. My parents said that before she permed my hair, it was full and thick (even at that young age my twa is thicker and longer than my hair has been at most periods in my life!). My mum tried many methods to get my hair to grow but nothing worked well and my hair was always short, fragile and fine. Eventually she just started perming it to make it easier on herself (at around age 8 probably) and that made breakage and scalp burns a problem.

Once I started taking care of my own hair, I put in a series of braids that further damaged my already temperamental scalp, meaning that my edges were (and still sort of are) gone. Finally, I decided back in 2008 that since perms didn't seem to be working out for my hair, why not go natural? And I was for about 8 months before I decided to follow my mother's advice and do a short "Halle Berry" style. This was the worst possible decision I'd ever made for my hair. This short style meant that I permed my hair every month and got it styled every two weeks on the dot to maintain it. I also made the foolish mistake of getting color rinses on the same day as the perms. I never let a permanent color touch my head because I knew that my scalp just couldn't take it and my stylist assured me that a rinse and perm on the same day would be ok (all pre-LHCF) Talk about breakage! I would have probably noticed it more if my stylist wasn't trimming every month to maintain a style. What I did notice was that my scalp was JACKED UP! My edges, which were starting to grow back after the time I was natural, are just about gone and my scalp is still recovering . I had my last perm in Dec. '11 and I'm pretty sure that after joining LHCF, I'm never going back.

I'm trying to be patient because I know that everything takes time but I just don't know what to do now to get my scalp healthy. I'm not even sure I can say "back to normal" because given my scalp's history, I don't think it's ever really been healthy. I'm putting a lot of work into finding some kind of solution because I'm getting married next year and would like to at least be able to wear my own hair in some kind of style instead of the wig I've been using for the past few months. I'm trying twists now under the wig and daily spritzing with a mixture of nettle tea, 6'n1 moisturizer (anyone else used this?), aloe vera gel, and castor oil mixed with some essential oils and sealing with shea butter. I've also been washing with an all natural aloe and vitamin e soap bar to avoid sulfates. I also tried cowashing but I got the worst buildup ever. So far I can't really tell if it's truly helping with the condition of my scalp because it still itches frequently and the hair on my edges sometimes drops out with a white bulb still attached.
Can anyone offer advice? And sorry the post is so long lol . Thanks ladies!
If you need me to post my "regiment" or anything else let me know!


----------



## abcd09 (Dec 2, 2011)

bumping!!!


----------



## lushcoils (Mar 25, 2012)

How are you ladies keeping the little hairs that have grown/remain in the healing spots moisturized (so that it retains length) without leaving the surrounding scalp irritated from product?


----------



## Second2None (Sep 12, 2012)

Bumping thread


----------



## manter26 (Sep 12, 2012)

Update on this. I guess my hair fell out November 2010 in several areas (from hair color and stress made it worse).



manter26 said:


> For those that grew back shiny bald patches...what was the hair like when it grew in? I think my spot was clean bald since last November and I finally have a few sprouts. The hair feels like a newborns though, very soft and very straight...kinda like my sideburns. Anyone else have hair that feels different?



post from July 2011 below


manter26 said:


> I don't know if it was just time and it finally grew back on its own or if it was something specific that I did. I kinda gave up after 6 months of being bald and getting more bald. The spot had grown to about the size of two thumb nails. I guess it started from a combo of hair color (Garnier is the devil) and stress.
> 
> To answer your questions, I did nothing consistently. Since I discovered the spot, I probably did each of these things 3 or so times... MN, water, conditioner mix; Megatek and water mix; EVOO and cayenne pepper; tea tree oil. I would get fed up and quit then get excited about something else and quit...
> 
> I think it was less what I did and more my body is getting back to normal.



I'll post a pic from my phone of where it was about Feb 2011. I now have maybe 4" of hair there. I can't tell exactly because I'm in mini braids but it grew in completely. It just took FOREVER. My hair texture went back kinky after the 1st inch or so. I trimmed that tuft a lot too because it had knots in it and it didn't play nice with the rest of my hair.

click to enlarge pics. 1st one was how I found it, looked like one of my mini braids were yanked clean from my head. 

View attachment 167769

in this pic it was slightly larger. it got worse before it got better. 

View attachment 167771


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 12, 2012)

Trich made me pull a 1/2 dollar sized baldspot in 09 it was clean like the palm of my hand it took 2 years to start growing back its about 4" now


----------



## daviine (Dec 10, 2012)

I am by no means a survivor but I'm posting here because I don't want to be alone in my journey.  I had a scalp biopsy done last week and I will most likely find out the results at the end of next week.  My dermatologist thinks I have either scarring alopecia (CCCA) or androgenetic alopecia (female pattern baldness).  Either way, I feel like I'm screwed.  I've been reading for days and I'm seeing people grow back hair from traction alopecia, alopecia areata, and other scalp trauma but I'm just not seeing the success stories for CCCA or androgenetic alopecia.  It's disheartening.  

I'm going to hold on to the hair I do have and brace myself for my upcoming battle/journey.  Thanks for this thread.


----------



## chassiecrane (Dec 11, 2012)

daviine said:


> I am by no means a survivor but I'm posting here because I don't want to be alone in my journey.  I had a scalp biopsy done last week and I will most likely find out the results at the end of next week.  My dermatologist thinks I have either scarring alopecia (CCCA) or androgenetic alopecia (female pattern baldness).  Either way, I feel like I'm screwed.  I've been reading for days and I'm seeing people grow back hair from traction alopecia, alopecia areata, and other scalp trauma but I'm just not seeing the success stories for CCCA or androgenetic alopecia.  It's disheartening.
> 
> I'm going to hold on to the hair I do have and brace myself for my upcoming battle/journey.  Thanks for this thread.



Hi, I'm a newbie here, but I'm a PCOS sufferer and, as a result, have dealt with hair loss on my hairline. I've seen people recover from the hair loss. It takes a lot of work, but it's possible. The best things that ever happened to me for my hair loss were Nizoral 2% and Spiro, both from my dermatologist. Good luck and I hope everything works out!


----------



## weavesimi (Dec 16, 2012)

daviine said:


> I am by no means a survivor but I'm posting here because I don't want to be alone in my journey. I had a scalp biopsy done last week and I will most likely find out the results at the end of next week. My dermatologist thinks I have either scarring alopecia (CCCA) or androgenetic alopecia (female pattern baldness). Either way, I feel like I'm screwed. I've been reading for days and I'm seeing people grow back hair from traction alopecia, alopecia areata, and other scalp trauma but I'm just not seeing the success stories for CCCA or androgenetic alopecia. It's disheartening.
> 
> I'm going to hold on to the hair I do have and brace myself for my upcoming battle/journey. Thanks for this thread.


 
Hi Daviine I know exactly how you feel!  I was recently diagnosed with CCCA alopecia and the doc says I may see some regrowth but, it will never look "normal" again.  BTW he did not do a scalp biopsy he just examined it and made the diagnosis.  I have also been searching for people that have recovered from this but, so far no luck!  I hope we can both regrow our hair eventually.....  Good luck!


----------



## Seamonster (Dec 16, 2012)

I am surviving areata. My hair falls out if I get sick, trauma, stress. I have had a full head of hair for 6 months and I am grateful for every strand.


----------



## daviine (Dec 16, 2012)

chassiecrane said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie here, but I'm a PCOS sufferer and, as a result, have dealt with hair loss on my hairline. I've seen people recover from the hair loss. It takes a lot of work, but it's possible. The best things that ever happened to me for my hair loss were Nizoral 2% and Spiro, both from my dermatologist. Good luck and I hope everything works out!



Thanks @chassiecrane.  I hope everything works out too! 



weavesimi said:


> Hi Daviine I know exactly how you feel!  I was recently diagnosed with CCCA alopecia and the doc says I may see some regrowth but, it will never look "normal" again.  BTW he did not do a scalp biopsy he just examined it and made the diagnosis.  I have also been searching for people that have recovered from this but, so far no luck!  I hope we can both regrow our hair eventually.....  Good luck!



@weavesimi

Thanks for posting.  I'm all over the place with this.  I try not to post about it anywhere because I feel like I'd be bringing the thread down...like a "Debbie Downer" or something.  I do have some positive days but I never really get around to posting on those days.  It doesn't even feel right to post in this thread since most of the posts are positive.  But I figure if anyone has an inkling of how I'm feeling, it has to be the ladies in this thread.  I've been trying to lurk in the Health Forum to find something else to distract me.  It's been working so far.  It'll probably all fall apart when  I go to the dermatologist on Thursday.  I'm getting my stitches removed from the biopsy and I should have my diagnosis by then.  I'll update you with my diagnosis and my treatment plan, if there is one.  

I would ask the dermatologist why he didn't do a biopsy and how is he certain that it isn't another type of alopecia.  I'd try to ask in the most nonthreatening way possible.  Does he have a treatment plan for you by the way?


----------



## daviine (Dec 20, 2012)

I went to the dermatologist today to get my stitches removed and to get the results of my biopsy.  I have female pattern baldness aka androgenic (androgenetic) alopecia.  

I told the derm that doing nothing wasn't an option so she prescribed a compound of finasteride and rogaine.  Now that I'm home, I'm thinking I should have asked for more time to research my options.  Once I go down that road, I feel like there's no turning back.  I have the rest of my life to take those drugs...erplexed

Off to research.....  

ETA:  Androgenetic/androgenic alopecia is commonly otherwise known as male pattern baldness but can also affect women.  When it affects women, it is referred to as female pattern baldness.  On some websites it's referred to as both,  but on other sites, it is only referred to as male pattern baldness.


----------



## Nonie (Dec 20, 2012)

daviine said:


> I went to the dermatologist today to get my stitches removed and to get the results of my biopsy. I have female pattern baldness aka androgenic (androgenetic) alopecia.
> 
> I told the derm that doing nothing wasn't an option so she prescribed a compound of finasteride and rogaine. Now that I'm home, I'm thinking I should have asked for more time to research my options. Once I go down that road, I feel like there's no turning back. I have the rest of my life to take those drugs...erplexed
> 
> Off to research.....


 
Well @daviine, male pattern alopecia (androgenetic alopecia) is one of the conditions that's been treated by the concoction I shared earlier in this thread that treated my own alopecia. So if you don't want to be sentenced to a lifetime of drugs, you could try it. It has helped a few of us, including @vickid whose alopecia had been going on for a couple of years and she'd even tried cortisone shots before switching to this. I'm a believer in natural remedies. They may work slowly but their solutions last. So I suggest giving this a try. (If you don't feel like reading through the whole thread to find my post, here's a link to another discussion where studies on the concoction and results on some guy are posted. I do share my story there too:  http://healthyskin.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/1990018252/m/9170088235)


----------



## Marand13 (Dec 20, 2012)

This is a great thread! I just got finished reading and wanted to share my story.

It seems like every few years I go through this. 

The first time was due to birth control(depo & the ring). My hair began to thin out like crazy. At the time I attributed it to my relaxer so I grew it out and ended up going natural. This was the very beginning of my healthy hair journey.

The second time I had grew my hair to MBL for the first time in my life!! Around the same time I decided I wanted to have Mirena installed. The second this was put in, my hair began to fall out in clumps daily! After a year I had Mirena removed and over a few months, I chopped my MBL hair down to 4".

The third time, this year I grew my hair to BSL and this time I did 2 BKT treatments 3 months apart and used MN a few months after that. I think that I either I had an allergic reaction to the BKT and that caused my hair to fall out yet again. Or the MN didnt sit well with me. I am still not completely sure but I am sure that the BKT also cause my hair to break really bad in addition to what made my hair shed.
I have used MN successfully in the past and this is why I am not completely sure.

So, I am taking vits consistently since the beginning of the year and now using coffee and sulfur oil on my scalp and I have a ton of baby hairs growing back in again. I also find that doing cleanses every now and then and exercising regularly really helps as well.

I am taking a multi, biotin, msm, iron, and epo. These along with a b complex silica and pantothenic acid have helped me tremendously because it usually takes over a year for me to see the baby hairs coming back in.

My baby hairs are very fine and straight and eventually curl up and thicken like the rest of my hair.

I am debating on shaving my head clean just so I can have a fresh start and not worry so much about the shedding. Also, because I have never done it before. At the same time, I want to keep the hair just to see how it will react my treatments. I know now that my hair does not like BKTs and birth control of any kind.

But even though I hate that I go through this every few years I am thankful to be able to reach my hair goals and also to know that if something does not work for me, my body will always tell me. I am a survivor!!


----------



## Z-kitty (Dec 21, 2012)

I just received a diagnosis of ccca from my derm yesterday.  He said we caught it early and prescribed a foam for my scalp and I will start kenalog injections in 6 weeks.  I have noticed the scalp changes for over 10 years so i'm not sure how learly the diagnosis is but the derm did say i didnt have much scarring.  Plan to also start taking biotin, msm and visical.


----------



## weavesimi (Dec 23, 2012)

daviine said:


> Thanks @chassiecrane. I hope everything works out too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
He didn't detail his treatment plan for me to be honest.  I am expecting at the moment and I think that is why but, the news was really discouraging for me so I know just how you feel..... He did tell me to come back after I've had my baby though...


----------



## yvette (Dec 26, 2012)

daviine said:


> I am by no means a survivor but I'm posting here because I don't want to be alone in my journey.  I had a scalp biopsy done last week and I will most likely find out the results at the end of next week.  My dermatologist thinks I have either scarring alopecia (CCCA) or androgenetic alopecia (female pattern baldness).  Either way, I feel like I'm screwed.  I've been reading for days and I'm seeing people grow back hair from traction alopecia, alopecia areata, and other scalp trauma but I'm just not seeing the success stories for CCCA or androgenetic alopecia.  It's disheartening.
> 
> I'm going to hold on to the hair I do have and brace myself for my upcoming battle/journey.  Thanks for this thread.





Daviine,

I have CCCA and have posted my about my journey in this thread. Keep in mind, the process to regrowing the hair will take some time. I have currently been in treatment for almost 3 years and the hair has grown back but I still have room for improvement. I have used the recommended shampoos, vitamins and scalp treatment ( Rogaine etc) and now have been receiving injections to my scalp to help further boost the growth ( and it has worked). So, don't feel alone or feel as if there are no success stories, cause there are, its just a very slow process.


----------



## Sade' (Dec 26, 2012)

yvette said:


> Daviine,
> 
> I have CCCA and have posted my about my journey in this thread. Keep in mind, the process to regrowing the hair will take some time. I have currently been in treatment for almost 3 years and the hair has grown back but I still have room for improvement. I have used the recommended shampoos, vitamins and scalp treatment ( Rogaine etc) and now have been receiving injections to my scalp to help further boost the growth ( and it has worked). So, don't feel alone or feel as if there are no success stories, cause there are, its just a very slow process.



yvette what kind of injections are you getting? And how often? What kind of vitamins are you taking?


----------



## weavesimi (Dec 26, 2012)

Sade' said:


> @yvette what kind of injections are you getting? And how often? What kind of vitamins are you taking?


 
I'm interested to know this too......


----------



## yvette (Dec 27, 2012)

Sade' 
weavesimi


The injections are a steriod type injection. I forgot the name and I will find an old billing statement and I will get you the name. I have been doing the injections for about 6 months. I was getting them every 6 weeks but since I have had pretty good results, I am now getting them every 8 weeks. My derm said that I can get this as much as I wanted them and he has patients that get them every 3 weeks. I personally felt that was a bit much, especially since getting them are quite uncomfortable.


As far as vitamins, my derm recommended the Elon system. It is around $60.00 ( includes shipping) and includes shampoo, conditioner and vitamin.


http://www.elonhair.com/


ELON® Thinning Hair System Description
A system specifically designed to help thinning hair problems... externally and internally. A combination of oral supplements to reduce thinning, topical treatments to replace moisture and ultra-mild formulas to reduce further damage. Helps break up DHT on the scalp that causes hair loss.

1: Supplemental Nutrition
ELON® Matrix 5,000
This oral supplement provides the 3 essential building blocks:
5,000 mcg biotin, 100 mg silica and 50 mg l-cysteine to nourish the body, to aid in healthy and strong hair growth.

2: Cleanse
ELON® Moisture Therapy Shampoo
This ultra-mild formula has a low pH and eliminates sulfates to gently cleanse the hair, while repairing it to become incredibly soft, silky, and shiny. Infused with sunflower extract and jojoba oil to replenish and seal in moisture to protect against hair breakage.

3: Nourish
ELON® Moisture Therapy Conditioner
Our lightweight moisturizers hydrate and soften hair while reviving shine and color. Protects and conditions to restore balance for healthy, manageable hair. Jojoba and olive oil nourishes hair to become incredibly soft, silky, and shinier


I have been using the Elon system for about 2 years. I alternate this shampoo with Nizoral shampoo. When my derm recommended I use this, he wanted me to use it at least 3 days a week for maximum results and I did as I was told. Now, since it is cold and I catch a head cold pretty easily, I only use the shampoo and conditioner once a week.


----------



## Sade' (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you so much yvette it's good to hear there is hope for CCCA.


----------



## yvette (Dec 28, 2012)

Sade' said:


> Thank you so much yvette it's good to hear there is hope for CCCA.



No problem! Glad that I could help. If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact me.


----------



## weavesimi (Dec 31, 2012)

yvette said:


> Sade'
> weavesimi
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for this Yvette I am going to try the Elon now and then maybe the steroid shots after I give birth. You have given me hope!


----------



## Sade' (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey guys, my Elon Hair Vitamins arrived yesterday and I began taking them yesterday. I will update on my progress. Thanks again yvette


----------



## weavesimi (Jan 16, 2013)

Sade' said:


> Hey guys, my Elon Hair Vitamins arrived yesterday and I began taking them yesterday. I will update on my progress. Thanks again @yvette


 
Are you going to use the shampoo and conditioner too or just the vitamins?  I'm going to order it soon too


----------



## Sade' (Jan 17, 2013)

weavesimi said:


> Are you going to use the shampoo and conditioner too or just the vitamins?  I'm going to order it soon too



I only ordered the pills right now bc I have a full sew in w/ a net. I can't really get to my scalp. I'll def order the full set when I take hair out.


----------



## weavesimi (Mar 10, 2013)

Sade' said:


> I only ordered the pills right now bc I have a full sew in w/ a net. I can't really get to my scalp. I'll def order the full set when I take hair out.



Hi Sade, 
How is it going so far with the Elon pills?


----------



## weavesimi (Mar 10, 2013)

sheanu said:


> I posted this in my own thread but decided to bring it here. I know I will survive but starting this journey has been really horrific and I'm about ready to cut it all off...
> 
> Have any of you ladies ever had long-term scalp damage and were able to get a healthy scalp? Here's some background on my issue:
> 
> ...



Hi Sheanu how is your haircare journey coming along?  Are you seeing a lot of progress?


----------



## Sade' (Mar 10, 2013)

weavesimi said:


> Hi Sade,
> How is it going so far with the Elon pills?



I have not noticed a difference so far. It's been almost 3 months. I'm going to keep it going though.


----------



## daviine (Mar 19, 2013)

How is everyone doing and feeling?  I'm hanging in there.  I have these days where I'm like, "Wow, my hair is so pretty.  I can't wait to be fully natural."  And then other days where I just feel like I'm on follicle death row . (That was someone's username on a hair loss forum). 

I was wondering if there was anyone else in this thread or lurking in this thread that was diagnosed with androgenic alopecia?  

If you're lurking feel free to PM me  if you don't want to post on here. 

I still haven't started the minoxidil/finasteride compound I was prescribed even though its sitting in my medicine cabinet.  I just can't make a decision about what I should do.  

I believe my options are 
-take the Rogaine, 
-hair transplant, or
-do nothing (and rock wigs).  

I had almost convinced myself to start the medication and I read a few posts where people were claiming Rogaine gave them wrinkles.   It's not a listed side effect, but I don't expect any drug company to admit to something like that.  So I feel like I can't really make an informed decision regarding the Rogaine. 

For now, I'm doing nothing but I would love to hear from others who have androgenic alopecia and what they are doing. Also, if anyone is using Rogaine, I'd love to hear how you incorporate it into your regimen.  

Take care.


----------



## Shadiyah (Mar 30, 2013)

I really would like to hear more on how is everyone doing? Also what do you think about someone that has smooth bald head? have any of you deal with this and regrew their hair?


----------



## Nonie (Mar 30, 2013)

[USER=64295]Shadiyah[/USER];18154823 said:
			
		

> I really would like to hear more on how is everyone doing? Also what do you think about someone that has smooth bald head? have any of you deal with this and regrew their hair?



My bald patches were smooth and my hair grew back with the essential oil blend for hair growth and a diet change.


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 30, 2013)

Like Nonie I grew my smooth bald spots back using what I call the Hayes essential oil blend. Named after dr Elizabeth Hayes. 
There is no one way to grow your hair back pick a method and stick with it..consistency is key.

I have a Bff diagnosed with alopecia. Her hair started shedding when we were in jr high....she's a phenominal woman and has made it her mission to educate others.yall might have heard of her she's the bald beauty queen aka the former mrs sc.


----------



## Shadiyah (Mar 30, 2013)

Nonie said:


> My bald patches were smooth and my hair grew back with the essential oil blend for hair growth and a diet change.



Thanks Nonie I am helping someone and it is most of her head and I have started the massages but I have not added the essential oils yet to the bottle. I am really hoping the oils and supplements will help her.


----------



## Kb3auty (Jun 10, 2013)

Your stories are so inspirational. Thank you everyone for sharing. If it wasn't for the courage you all had to share your stories I would probably be completely bald. I was balding about 1.5 yrs ago and started applying mixed oils. to my hair as you all recommended and within weeks my bald spots started filling in. I am now APL and have hope for more growth. And now I am able to help someone else that is having similar problems with her hair.


----------



## LovelyDelight (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you ladies for sharing your stories on this thread. It's nice to know women that are getting through this have a support system. I'm wondering if I should try some of these remedies myself. I don't have alopecia, but have been experiencing thinning from nutritional problems...


----------



## lizzyb168 (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi ladies.

I was just looking back through the thread and reading everybody's story and then i came across my own. 

Looking at the hair pictures i posted then and how my hair is now i had to take some quick snaps and update everyone. 

Now to recap I was told by my doctor i had traction alopecia which i was told was irreversible. Well my patch has got smaller. it hasn't disappeared totally but it very manageable and im very happy with my progress.

These are the things that I believe have helped me:

-going natural
-using all natural products e.g shea moisture, coconut oil, aloe vera gel
-eating a vegetarian/vegan based diet
-juicing
-cutting out shampoo
-massaging my scalp every couple of days
-castor oil applied every other day


From 2011 i can't say that i have been doing these things consistently week in week out because if I did i know that patch would have been long gone by now but  these past couple of months i have been committing and im already seeing a difference.


Please understand that there is a natural cure for everything. Steroid creams IMO are not worth it. Your progress will not happen overnight and it can take years and years for you to see some significant changes but when you do see them you will know thats its been worth it.

I hope my update inspires some if not all of you to continue your journey. Happy hair growing


----------



## sugarbaybie (Dec 30, 2013)

*PRAYER! PRAYER* AND 
*
VITAMIN D*! GET YOUR VITAMIN D CHECKED LADIES OR JUST START TAKING THE 1000MG A DAY THAT MOST FORMULAS HAVE AND SEE IF YOUR HAIR FALL DOESNT CEASE AFTER A WEEK. BUT STILL GET YOUR LEVELS CHECKED! I SUFFERED FOR YEARS UNTIL PRAYER AND VITAMIN D DELIVERED ME!


----------



## sugarbaybie (Dec 30, 2013)

@*lizzyb168* Congratulations  your hair really is growing back!   Looking great keep up the good work!


----------



## smores (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi Ladies!!

Has anyone had luck with aloe vera and emu oil? I've tried lots for my traction alopecia which has resulted in long healthy hair overall. One of my alopecia spots filled in but now I need to concentrate on the other two spots.


----------



## smores (Jan 4, 2015)

smores said:


> Hi Ladies!!  Has anyone had luck with aloe vera and emu oil? I've tried lots for my traction alopecia which has resulted in long healthy hair overall. One of my alopecia spots filled in but now I need to concentrate on the other two spots.



Bump bump bump bump


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 4, 2015)

I had a bad chemical reaction from some box color. I had a bald patch and serious crown breakage. I also had a rash there as well. I started using jbco and trimmed off the damaged ends. I have seen a lot of progress. I'm going to try to stretch my relaxers and not relax bone straight either. I wish I took some pics. I do have pics of the breakage, but not of the bald spot.  I had that happened to me before in 2011. I have learned my lesson now! I found a pic of when it first started growing back   
I have another progress pic, but it's taking too long to load.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 7, 2015)

My crown makes me sad. I don't know if it's due to age, genetics, postpartum shedding (4 kids), stress or rough handling. I first noticed it last October. Since then I have been doing scalp massages a few times a week and I am super gentle when I comb my hair. My grandpa had that horseshoe balding pattern. My mom's crown is also quite thin. My brother's crown started falling out at age 18. Now he barely has any hair in  the middle. I refuse to accept this fate. I will do everything in my power to stop the hair loss and get some regrowth.


----------



## ajoke (Jan 8, 2015)

I have been natural for 6 years now and that has not helped my edges at all. I just had my Vit D levels checked and apparently, I have a severe Vit D3 deficiency and a zinc deficiency. Just started taking supplements today and I will let you know if any thing changes.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 12, 2015)

ajoke said:


> I have been natural for 6 years now and that has not helped my edges at all. I just had my Vit D levels checked and apparently, I have a severe Vit D3 deficiency and a zinc deficiency. Just started taking supplements today and I will let you know if any thing changes.


  I probably do as well. I need to look into that. I know it's bad, but I have just not been feeling doctor visits lately. I'm so sick of the waiting and just poor customer service.


----------



## fatimablush (Jan 13, 2015)

are you guys still using that essential oil blend for hair growth?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 13, 2015)

fatimablush said:


> are you guys still using that essential oil blend for hair growth?


  I never tried that, but I have mixed tea tree oil with castor oil and it helped before. Anybody here have grew their hair back from using weave bonding glue for years? I have a friend that could use some help.


----------



## ajoke (Jan 13, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> I probably do as well. I need to look into that. I know it's bad, but I have just not been feeling doctor visits lately. I'm so sick of the waiting and just poor customer service.



A conventional dermatologist did not help me. I went to a naturopath.


----------



## weavesimi (Feb 21, 2015)

Needless to say my crown hasn't grown back and only got worse after the birth of my daughter.  I recently had a biopsy and I indeed have CCCA unfortunately.  Has anyone considered a hair transplant?


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 25, 2015)

In going to pick up some Rosemary, cedar wood, and thyme this weekend. I started using my nioxin conditioner in my crown area. Just going to continue with washing my hair every two to three days, and dc. I want to wear my hair out so bad, but I just have too much going on right now. Bunning and wearing my wig for events will just have to do for now.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 25, 2015)

I am a survivor.  I went to a derm who said that I did not have scarring Alopecia but I haven't had hair in my crown for 20 years .  I have started to use sprinolactone and rogaine.  I don't have much hope of growing anything back but it is hopefully preventive of anymore.  I use the crayon designed to cover gray to color my scalp which doesn't look to bad because I have APL. 3c totally defined curls.  You only get what you can bear.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 25, 2015)

weavesimi said:


> Needless to say my crown hasn't grown back and only got worse after the birth of my daughter.  I recently had a biopsy and I indeed have CCCA unfortunately.  Has anyone considered a hair transplant?


I did but my donor hair is not appropriate


----------



## fatimablush (Feb 28, 2015)

Bumping this to finish reading later


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 7, 2015)

I still haven't picked up the essential oils yet. I still have been using castor oil in that area. I asked my SO, mom, and son and they stated it looks like the hair is starting to sprout. I'm just not comfortable with wearing my hair out yet. I have it in a ponytail today. Since I'm using a keratin treatment, I will wash my hair every five days. I thought about using rogaine in that area, but will I have to keep using it? How are you ladies keeping those areas moisturized?


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 9, 2015)

I got some Rosemary and cedar wood. I'm going to add some drops to my castor oil and massage that in. I would have gotten more oils, but I ended getting some other things.


----------



## ilong (Jun 26, 2015)

Any thoughts to using Tricomin, Folligen and/or Emu Oil?


----------



## virgo_chinwe (Aug 28, 2015)

bumping thread....I was diagnosed with CCCA by a doctor in Feb. And I got two second opinions who disagree with the biopsy of CCCA because the presentation of my alopecia is not consistent with CCCA.


----------



## ilong (Aug 28, 2015)

virgo_chinwe said:


> bumping thread....I was diagnosed with CCCA by a doctor in Feb. And I got two second opinions who disagree with the biopsy of CCCA because the presentation of my alopecia is not consistent with CCCA.


@virgo_chinwe -  glad to hear you had second opinions.  My girlfriend was diagnosed with CCCA. I posted the following in  https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...for-androgenic-alopecia.761665/#post-21689165 

*A friend, who was diagnosed with Central Centrifugal Cicatricle Alopecia (CCCA) is considering Stem Cell Therapy (SCT) to treat her hair loss. I don't think she has CCCA. Looking at her hair loss pattern I think she may have AGA as her loss is spotted throughout her scalp as opposed to a pattern like male pattern baldness (vertex outward). I'm not the doctor <lol>, but I don't always trust doctors and their diagnosis. Before making the financial investment, she wanted to observe the progression of the hair loss so she cut off her hair down to 1/2 inch. (Jennifer Hudson new cut). Originally, she was considering PRP, however after researching SCT she believes efficacy is greater with SCT over PRP*


----------



## ilong (Aug 28, 2015)

Keep in mind - just because a doctor is a dermatologist does not mean they are skilled in hair loss.  It would surprise me if most of them see 5 patients annually for hair loss.  Of course when seeing a patient they can't say "I don't know" - so their diagnosis are the common  - "traction alopecia" or "female/male pattern baldness".   Consider seeing a dermatologist who specialized in "hair loss/treatment".  Chances are health insurance won't cover the services.


----------



## virgo_chinwe (Aug 28, 2015)

ilong said:


> Keep in mind - just because a doctor is a dermatologist does not mean they are skilled in hair loss.  It would surprise me if most of them see 5 patients annually for hair loss.  Of course when seeing a patient they can't say "I don't know" - so their diagnosis are the common  - "traction alopecia" or "female/male pattern baldness".   Consider seeing a dermatologist who specialized in "hair loss/treatment".  Chances are health insurance won't cover the services.


Thanks so much!! I am looking into the PRP option----I am liking what I am reading thus far! I still need to more research though but I have already found a specialist with excellent reviews.


----------



## ilong (Aug 29, 2015)

@virgo_chinwe  - you are welcome.  Research is very important as well as attacking the hair loss with an arsenal to keep the follicles alive and active.  Please keep us posted and thoughts of healing extended to you!


----------



## TXChic254 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi everyone! I've been off the forum for a while (since the mobile app wasn't working). Last year, I was diagnosed with CCCA. My crown has some balding, scarring and thinning. I'm currently taking Clobetasol & Doxy-Cycline.  The meds have kept the bald spot from spreading. I noticed the spot 5 years ago when it was smaller. That was partly why I finally went natural 3 years ago. The derm thinks there's no hope of it growing back in even if I try rogaine or the like. He also said he doesn't think I'm a good candidate for a transplant as he doesn't think the baldness is big enough to go through with a transplant. I am so discouraged.


----------



## ilong (Sep 3, 2015)

@TXChic254 - to you.   I am sorry this is happening to you but you have to keep fighting - don't give up and don't give in!   Research any and all alternatives.  Research information on HAIR LOSS FORUMS for recommendations, tips, strategy!    The doctor who diagnosed you with CCCA a hair loss specialist or just a dermatologist?  You should seriously consider going to a Hair Loss specialist - a trichologist, especially if its possible you have CCCA.  Also please have your iron and ferritin levels checked.
I hope you will find something to help you win this hair loss battle.


----------



## TXChic254 (Sep 30, 2015)

Thank you for your encouragement! I will do my research. The doctor is a dermatologist.


----------



## virgo_chinwe (Oct 6, 2015)

ilong said:


> @virgo_chinwe  - you are welcome.  Research is very important as well as attacking the hair loss with an arsenal to keep the follicles alive and active.  Please keep us posted and thoughts of healing extended to you!


Hi! @ilong I talked to my doctor about it...and she stated that I probably wouldnt be candidate for the procedure because its for those with established auto-immune disorders?? 

Also what supplements, topical treatments are you using to combat the hair loss/alopecia/ccca? 

My derm currently has me on ketoconazole shampoo and clobetasol oinment twice daily. 
I am taking a prenatal vitamin, 5000mcg biotion (doc recommended), country life hair vits, biosil, bamboo, and vitamin d. 

I am on a desperate search for natural, moisturizing conditioner, leave-ins etc.


----------



## ilong (Oct 6, 2015)

virgo_chinwe said:


> Hi! @ilong I talked to my doctor about it...and she stated that I probably wouldnt be candidate for the procedure *because its for those with established auto-immune disorders?? *
> 
> _*What???!!!?? ^^^^*_ *I don't have an auto-immune disorder.  With the exception of aching knee joints, I'm perfectly healthy  and I've already had 3 PRP treatments and 3 additional treatments scheduled for the remainder of the year.  The procedure is used to treat Hair Loss. Osetoarthritis, knee injuries as well as  (Vampire) Facelifts.  Tiger Woods has had the treatments for his knees as well as other athletes.  http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...y-used-by-tiger-woods-lures-everyday-athletes   and http://abcnews.go.com/Health/Techno...latelet-rich-plasma-therapy/story?id=10303312
> Please do your research  @virgo_chinwe !  There is a thread on the procedure being used for (Vampire) Facelift (mstar posted that she had the treatment).   There is also the thread I started on the Procedure.  Please ignore the "for Androgenic Alopecia" as the treatment is for hair loss in general.    In that thread I list another site -(realself.com)  with reviews and information on the procedure.*
> ...


----------



## Hisbeloved (Oct 21, 2015)

TXChic254 said:


> Hi everyone! I've been off the forum for a while (since the mobile app wasn't working). Last year, I was diagnosed with CCCA. My crown has some balding, scarring and thinning. I'm currently taking Clobetasol & Doxy-Cycline.  The meds have kept the bald spot from spreading. I noticed the spot 5 years ago when it was smaller. That was partly why I finally went natural 3 years ago. The derm thinks there's no hope of it growing back in even if I try rogaine or the like. He also said he doesn't think I'm a good candidate for a transplant as he doesn't think the baldness is big enough to go through with a transplant. I am so discouraged.


Don't be discouraged! Use that energy to prove them wrong. They "practice" medicine. My doctor told me that my hair probably wouldn't grow back either but it is. Even she has been impressed. I was on an antibiotic for a total of 3 months and the cortisone ointment (although I only used it daily for a month. I didn't like the thickness of it.) I'm on month number 5 with the laser helmet and I also have been oiling my scalp with wild growth hair oil. The oil stinks but I think it's helping. Don't give up on your hair! Continue to research.


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 8, 2019)

Bumping...


----------

